# Mac mini intel core duo: vos questions



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

Comme me l'a conseillé un modérateur dans la section switch pour enseignant, j'ouvre un post dédié au dernier né d'apple. 

J'ai recu hier mon mac mini intel core duo (trop long à dire lol) et donc si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas. (Attention cependant je ne suis pas ingénieur informaticien et j'utlise l'ordi comme média center et comme mac de bureau avec ilife, iworks, etc...) 

Je ne vais pas m'étendre et je répondrai aux questions individuellement sur ce topic mais voici un résumé trés simple. Mais avant je précise que j'ai un power mac G5 mono 1,8Ghz avec 1,5Go Ram Rev A et un power book 17 G4 1Ghz avec 768Mo de ram rev A. Ce sont ces machines qui m'ont servi de point de comparaison.

Points positifs: dans tous les domaines le mini est au moins deux fois plus rapide que mon power mac G5 et 6 à 7 fois plus que le power book. Mais il y a un mais...

Point négatif: certes il est plus rapide dans les partie d'encodage comme je l'ai di précédemment mais dès qu'on est dans imovie par exemple ca rame beaucoup lors de la mise en place de la tache qu'on veut faire. Mais une fois la tache lancée, c'est à dire lorsque l'encodage entre en jeu c'est ultra rapide. EN somme avec ces ralentissements pour faire la meme chose je met autant de temps qu'avec le G5. Mais la raison est simple. La ram est insuffisante. Le G5 lorsque je l'ai mis à égalité de ram avec le mini est devenu presque deux fois plus lent que le mini. Donc le mois prochain je passe le mini de 512 à 2Go de Ram. 

Conclusion: ce mini est une méga bombe et enterre mon power mac G5 à la condition que la mémoire vive soit conséquente. Avec ces 512 Mo initiaux les gains par rapport aux G5 seront trés bon si ce n'est que du calcul pure sans trop besoin de mémoire mais si le besoin de ram est conséquent le gain processeur sera freiné. 

Après à qui je conseille ce mini. A ceux comme moi qui ont un écran HD ready et un clavier et une souris ou qui ont un moniteur d'ordi mais je trouve que le média center sur un moniteur d'ordi c bof. Et je conseille l'eye tv pour qu'il puisse etre utiliser comme un média center à 100%.

Je le déconseille à ceux qui n'ont pas d'équipement (clavier souris moniteur) où le imac est une bien meilleure affaire.

Sinon je peux aussi conseiller le mac mini intel à ceux  qui n'ont pas 1000 euros à mettre dans un portable mais qui ont besoinde faire des présentations keynote par exemple. Il est facile à transporter malgré l'alim externe et la télécommande vendu avec permet de controler le diaporama ce qui est vraiment sympa. 

Bon, maintenant je vous écoute,mais merci de ne pas venir poluer ce topic avec: la carte Graphique est pourri valait mieux une carte graphique dédié. Pour la 3D je n'en doute pas, mais ce mini peut lire les effets imovie dans l'appercu sans saccades et les vidéo 1080p sans soucis ce que meme mon powermacG5 et toute sa ram n'arrivait pas à faire (en 720p ca passait mais le 1080p ca manquait beaucoup de fluidité).  

Pour les applications demandant de la grosse 3D passez votre chemin. Pour le reste je suis à votre écoute


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mars 2006)

le demarrage est-il plus rapide que celui du G5?


----------



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

je ne dirais pas deux fois plus rapide mais un tier plus rapide par rapport à mon power mac G5 mon 1,8. MAis attention faut pas faire le test sur le premier démarage que j'ai trouvé long mais ensuite les autres démarages m'ont fait l'effet inverse ils étaient trés rapides.


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

Est-ce que tu peux faire 2-3 essais débiles ? Comme voir combien de vidéos 420p tu peux lire en même temps, puis pareil avec Exposé par exemple... ?


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				captainamo a dit:
			
		

> certes il est plus rapide dans les partie d'encodage comme je l'ai di précédemment mais dès qu'on est dans imovie par exemple ca rame beaucoup lors de la mise en place de la tache qu'on veut faire. (...) Mais la raison est simple. La ram est insuffisante.


Un autre facteur qui peut expliquer ce ralentissement face au G5 est la vitesse du disque dur qui est beaucoup plus rapide sur le PowerMac.

Sinon, merci pour tes premières impressions, ce Mac mini m'intéresse beaucoup et je vais avoir pas mal de questions à te poser (qui viendront au fur et à mesure) 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

As tu lancé un logiciel PPC avec rosetta ?

Je deviens de plus en plus intéressé, je m'apprètais à dépenser 250 euros pour upgrader mon mini 1,5, mais je commence à douter aussi...


----------



## AroundTheWorld (4 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> As tu lancé un logiciel PPC avec rosetta ?
> 
> Je deviens de plus en plus intéressé, je m'apprètais à dépenser 250 euros pour upgrader mon mini 1,5, mais je commence à douter aussi...



sachant que tu peux le vendre entre 400/500 euro + 250 , ca vaut presque le coup d'acheter le Intel


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

pour les tests débiles je les ferai plus tard, là actuellement j'ai plus de 30 fenêtres ouvertes avec comme applis qui tournent:
- finder (intel)
- safari (intel)
- eye tv 2 (power pc) pour regarder la télé, enregistrer une vidéo et il encode aussi des clips au format quicktime
- apercu (intel)
- mail (intel)
- iphoto (intel)
- msn (powerpc)
- amsn (powerpc)
- ichat (intel)
- imovie (intel)

Aucun ralentissement à signaler sauf lorsque l'on passe d'une appli à une autre ou il y a une à deux secondes d'attente (manque de ram ou disque dur plus lent que le G5 je ne sais pas).

Pour ce qui est de rosetta c'est transparent mais c'est vrai que amsn est un peu plus lent à se lancer (trois à 5 secondes de plus) que sur le powermac G5 mais ca tourne parfaitement meme avec la visio. Donc à moins d'avoir une grosse appli non UB rosetta est génial et parfaitement transparent, transparent au point qu'il a fallut que je lise le forum pour comprendre comment on savait sion avait à faire à de l'UB ou pas.

PS: il faut peut etre que je précise qu'en dehors des applis le mini travaille sur disque dur externe connecté en USB2 (imovie, itunes, iphoto et tous les fichiers sont sur ce disque externe.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Mars 2006)

Super c'est prometteur !! le mien en commande!! 
arrives tu donc a booter en USB  sur le disque externe ?


			
				captainamo a dit:
			
		

> pour les tests débiles je les ferai plus tard, là actuellement j'ai plus de 30 fenêtres ouvertes avec comme applis qui tournent:
> - finder (intel)
> - safari (intel)
> - eye tv 2 (power pc) pour regarder la télé, enregistrer une vidéo et il encode aussi des clips au format quicktime
> ...


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

le disque dur externe n'est pas le disque de boot puisqu'il est l'unité de stoquages de tous mes documents mais j'ai lu que maintenant on pouvait booter sur un disque usb mais je ne sais plus où j'ai vu cela. Par contre je ne ferai pas le test, je laisse des personnes qui ont plus l'habitude de ce genre de manip que moi essayer.


----------



## Atlantique (5 Mars 2006)

Sympa tes impressions

Quel est l'écran que tu utilises et quelle est sa définition ?
Tu parles d'écran HD ready, c'est un 23" en 1920 x 1200 ?


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

c'est un téléviseur panasonic 107 cm HD ready et la def je l'ai mis en 1280 *720 car en 1920*1080 à deux metres de l'écran les caractères sont trop petits.
Mais c'est comme un vrai moniteur d'ordi et c'est vraiment génial


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Une petite question concernant Front Row...
Quand tu navigues dans les menus et que tu mets en surbrillance des diaporamas photo ou des videos, est-ce que tu as une prévisualisation en temps réel sur la gauche (avec l'effet de reflet ) ?

Pendant la keynote de Steve je ne les ai pas vue (mais c'est peut-être parce qu'il n'a montré que les fichiers partagés sur le réseau).

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

les clips vidéos lorsque je m'arréte sur un clip apparaissent à gauche sans le son mais avec l'effet de reflet et la vidéo tourne de facon parfaitement fluide. Quand j'appuie sur play la vidéo se lance en plein écran avec le son évidemment.


----------



## babouba (5 Mars 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris, il y a 2 slot pour la mémoire (qui serait du SDRAM DDR2).
Sont-ils tous les deux accessible?


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

En effet deux solts pour de la ram ddr2 667Mhz
et les deux sont accessibles mais d'après ce que j'ai lu c'est moins facile que sur l'ancien mac mini  mais rien de bien compliquer pour quelqu'un qui a l'habitude. Donc on peut mettre deux barretes de 1Go sans pb.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Niveau prix, ça vaut le coup de changer la mémoire soi-même (larguer d'emblée les 2 barettes de 256) ou est-ce aussi cher de commander direct les 2 go en BTo sur l'apple Store ?


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

je n'ai pas fait le test mais les barettes de 1Go sont trés chéres chez Apple donc je pense que ca te coutera moins cher d'aller chez un revendeur qui pourra te les installer directement. Après c'est à toi de voir ce qui t'est le plus économique je n'ai pas vérifié.


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

Bonne nouvelle, on peut changer le processeur des Mac mini Intel pour par exemple obtenir un Mac mini Core Duo 2,16GHz.

@+
iota


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle, on peut changer le processeur des Mac mini Intel pour par exemple obtenir un Mac mini Core Duo 2,16GHz.
> 
> @+
> iota



c'est clair que d'ici quelques mois c'est ma prochaine bidouille   enfin si j'y arrive


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

alors j'ai fais un petit test. lors de mon premier test imovie j'utilisais des clips de musique et non pas des vidéos de mon camescope numérique en plus lors du premier tests d'autres applis tournaient dont eye tv et au final j'ai remarqué que c'est ce dernier qui pompait pas mal de ressource (non UB) donc j'ai décidé de rembrancher la télé directement à la télé et de n'utiliser eye tv que pour enregistrer les émissions et non pas en permanence pour regarder la télé.

Donc mon test consistait à importer des clips du camescope a mettre trois thème, deux au début, un à la fin et entre les deux trois clips dont un où j'applique un effet de verre brisé et une transition entre le précédent clip et celui là. 
Première constatation: je n'ai plus aucune lenteur entre les différentes taches contrairement au premier test: temps total de la réalisation du petit film: 3min 16s tout compris.
Meme test sur le G5 également au démarage sans aucune autre appli 5min53 sec
meme test sur le power book: 14min 25 sec. 

Pour ce qui est de l'ajout de ram, j'attends la version UB d'eye tv et certainement je n'aurai pas besoin d'en changer car depuis que eye tv ne tourne plus en permanence on peut utiliser plusieurs iapps et autres logiciels en meme temps sans ralentissement notable.


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

Merci pour ces précisions très intéressantes captainamo.
Tu utilises iLife '06 sur toutes tes machines ?



			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à captainamo.


@+
iota


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Mars 2006)

Pas mal pour un solo surtout que cette puce est plus portee pour des mobiles donc le temps par rapport a ton powerbook est alucinant



			
				captainamo a dit:
			
		

> alors j'ai fais un petit test. lors de mon premier test imovie j'utilisais des clips de musique et non pas des vidéos de mon camescope numérique en plus lors du premier tests d'autres applis tournaient dont eye tv et au final j'ai remarqué que c'est ce dernier qui pompait pas mal de ressource (non UB) donc j'ai décidé de rembrancher la télé directement à la télé et de n'utiliser eye tv que pour enregistrer les émissions et non pas en permanence pour regarder la télé.
> 
> Donc mon test consistait à importer des clips du camescope a mettre trois thème, deux au début, un à la fin et entre les deux trois clips dont un où j'applique un effet de verre brisé et une transition entre le précédent clip et celui là.
> Première constatation: je n'ai plus aucune lenteur entre les différentes taches contrairement au premier test: temps total de la réalisation du petit film: 3min 16s tout compris.
> ...


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pour un solo


C'est un Core Duo 

@+
iota


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Core Duo
> 
> @+
> iota[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## valoriel (6 Mars 2006)

rhaaaaaaaaa, mais pourquoi ils ont pas mis une vrai carte graphique... :hein:

ce mini est une véritable bombe et avec 2Go de mémoire il devrait encore se bonifier. si l'on considère de plus la possibilité de changer le processeur on tient une machine exceptionelle.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> rhaaaaaaaaa, mais pourquoi ils ont pas mis une vrai carte graphique... :hein:
> 
> ce mini est une véritable bombe et avec 2Go de mémoire il devrait encore se bonifier. si l'on considère de plus la possibilité de changer le processeur on tient une machine exceptionelle.




rectification, "on tenait" une bonne machine


----------



## captainamo (6 Mars 2006)

oui, c'est un core duo. Sinon le test a été fait avec ilife06 sur toutes les machines (et oui les thèmes avec ilife06 y en avait pas). Sinon je ne suis pas étonné de la différence avec lepowerbook, c'est un G4 1Ghz, le tout premier powerbook 17.

Pour ce qui est de la puce graphique comme je l'ai di au début de ce post le mini c'est pas pour la 3D mais pour la vidéo la photo et tout ce qui n'a pas besoin de calcul 3D c'est une machine incroyable. 

En somme, si vous n'êtes pas du genre à faire plein de chose en meme temps les 512 Mo suffisent largement pour tout faire. Si vous voulez faire plein de chose en meme temps dopé le mini aux hormones est idéal.


----------



## HmJ (6 Mars 2006)

Salut. D'abord merci a toi de partager ton experience, c'est vraiment sympa. Pour ma part je ne serai pas si categoriquement negatif sur le chip graphique, qui apres tout etait celui des machines de developpement Apple depuis juin dernier. En fait, a ce propos, et sans aller vers les applications 3D qui ont des besoins bien particuliers, je suis interesse par connaitre le comportement de ce Mini a sa resolution maximale. C'est a dire quand il est cense consommer le plus de ressources (avec fenetres, ombrages, transparences...) Est-ce que tu as moyen de tester ca en 1920x1200 ? Juste pour nous faire part de la reactivite de l'engin ? Le "probleme" avec OS X, c'est que chaque nouvelle release utilise un peu plus le chip graphique pour delester le CPU. Au final il faut une machine equilibree pour bien profiter du tout.

Dans les semaines qui viennent, je serai interesse de voir si Aperture par exemple pourra marcher sur cette machine, et voir comment elle se comporte a resolution maximale. En attendant, utilises-tu Photoshop, et peux-tu nous dire comment il se comporte malgre Rosetta avec 4-5 gros fichiers ouverts ? Merci.


----------



## iota (6 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Une information passée un peu à la trappe... 
Comme on peu le voir ici (si si, cherchez bien ) le chipset utilisé dans le Mac mini est le intel 945GT et non le intel 945GM (qu'on retrouve dans l'iMac).
Oui, je sais, vous vous en foutez tous... 

Une chose que j'ai remarquée en regardant les spécifications, et que le 945GT a la particularité de pouvoir gérer la mémoire Dual-Channel quand on utilise deux barrettes de tailles différentes (technologie Intel® Flex Memory Technology).

Il est donc tout à fait possible (contrairement à l'iMac par exemple) de changer les barrettes une par une (pour un total de 1,5Go de RAM par exemple) et de continuer à profiter du gain de performance apporté par le Dual-Channel.

@+
iota


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Une information passée un peu à la trappe...
> Comme on peu le voir ici (si si, cherchez bien ) le chipset utilisé dans le Mac mini est le intel 945GT et non le intel 945GM (qu'on retrouve dans l'iMac).
> ...


Bien vu , j'ai tout compris en japonais!!


----------



## rockindé (6 Mars 2006)

Le remplaçant de mon iMac G3 350 Mhz est en commande...

Un peu plus cher que celui-ci à l' époque mais tellement petit, moi qui avait été échaudé par le prix du Cube, et silencieux...J' espère que mon 23 " LCD HD LG L2323A acceuillera comme il se doit son petit ami...et quel bond en puissance


----------



## iota (6 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Il est donc tout à fait possible (contrairement à l'iMac par exemple) de changer les barrettes une par une (pour un total de 1,5Go de RAM par exemple) et de continuer à profiter du gain de performance apporté par le Dual-Channel.


Une petite correction à ce que j'ai affirmé ce matin...

Après avoir épluché les docs intel, il est tout à fait possible de profiter du Dual-Channel Asymetric sur l'iMac et le MacBook Pro (ce qui n'est pas explicitement indiqué sur le site Intel).

A noté que d'après les tests que j'ai pu voir, le Dual-Channel Symetric est plus performant que le Dual-Channel Asymetric (qui lui même est plus performant que le Single-Channel).

@+
iota


----------



## amichel (6 Mars 2006)

quelle est la référence du panasonic. J'ai un plasma JVC et impossible de connecter un mac dessus


----------



## rockindé (6 Mars 2006)

Quelle connectique sur ton LCD, c' est bizarre quand même?


----------



## totorino (6 Mars 2006)

Ce qui me retient encore c'est l'inconnue sur le comportement de Rosetta avec les programmes suivants:

- iViewMediaPro
- Nikon Capture
- Photoshop

As tu une expérience avec l'un de ces logiciel ?

Merci...


----------



## zepticlown (6 Mars 2006)

moi aussi je serais curieu de savoir...merci ( surtout photoshop)


----------



## captainamo (6 Mars 2006)

alors je vais essayer de répondre aux questions mais ca va pas etre facile vu l'utilisation que j'ai de photoshop (deux ou trois retouches de schémas pour mes cours). Pour faire ce genre de taches pas de problèmes après d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ca et là il faut mettre le max de ram dans le mini et tu devrais avoir une machine équivalente à un G4 dernière génération avec 512Mo de Ram mais je n'ai rien de concré.

Pour ce qui est du test de la haute résolution 1900*1200 (j'ai mis en 1080p ce qui correspond a du 1920 * 1080p) j'ai un peu essayé (je me suis surtout cassé les yeux sur mon écran de télé parce que les caractéres sont petits) et aucune différence de réactivité par rapport à ma résolution en 720p du moins sur ce que j'ai dis que je faisais avant. 

Pour ton problème d'écran le mini est branché en HDMI sur ma télé et no pb, j'ai du juste acheter un cable dvi-hdmi à la fnac.

SI vous avez d'autres questions n'hésitez pas


----------



## zepticlown (6 Mars 2006)

merci beaucoup pour toute tes reponses...
mon mini core duo arrive jeudi....je donnerais des indics pour photoshop si il y en a que ca interesse...


----------



## http:80 (6 Mars 2006)

Captainamo, tout d'abord merci à toi de te preter au « jeu » des questions/réponses.

As-tu essayé d'encoder un DVD de 7 Go environ > 4,2 Go (avec DVD2OneX, par exemple) ?

Je suis curieux de connaître le comportement de Duo Core avec des logiciels de type Zbrush, Bryce5, Terragen, Poser même si tu précises que la 3D n'est pas prévu pour ça. Avec mon Mini G4 tout passait de bien à pas trop mal sauf Terragen. En lançant une modelisation sur ce logiciel, le processeur était à la peine.

@+


----------



## totorino (6 Mars 2006)

Merci pour tes réponses.

Autre question très importante pour moi : le bruit. Qu'en est-il ? Le ventilo du MacMini a tendance a vite s'emballer lors de gros calcul.

Fait-il toujours le gong insupportable au demarrage ? Est-il possible de lui clouer le bec ?

Encore merci.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (7 Mars 2006)

J'ai peux etre pas tout compris encore dans les HD mais  la nouvelle connectique des HD sont donc des Serail ATA et les 2 marques que APPLE utlilise sont SEAGATE et HITACHI , je viens de trouver les infos du HD sur un site et les disques sont en 7200 t pour les 2 marques  en version 60  80 100

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/hard-drives/2.5-Notebook/     les 2 premeirs disques a MORE INFOS

j'ai dijoncté ou koi ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (7 Mars 2006)

je crois que je viens de dire une connerie car des macbookpro sont en 5400 

je comprend donc rien en HD  LA HONTE !!! et je fais le beau avec mes macs!! retiré moi une etoile !!!


----------



## HmJ (7 Mars 2006)

Quelque part, je crois que c'est possible que quelques disques soient en 7200 tpm et d'autres a 5400 tpm. Pendant six mois, on a quand meme eu des Mini a 1,5 GHz au lieu de 1,42 GHz, et du 5400 tpm au lieu de 4200 tpm. Il suffit que Apple ait un contrat avec Seagate, comme c'est je pense le cas (pas encore vu de Hitachi dans les Mini encore, et leur fiabilite est moindre - sans doute un probleme de mauvaise serie) : au moindre risque de rupture, Seagate fournit ce qu'il a sous la main, 7200 tpm s'ils n'ont plus de 5400 tpm. Si ca se trouve c'est comme l'overclocking : tous les DD sont les memes, mais selon le bruit / la chaleur qu'ils emettent, ils seront estampiles 5400 tpm ou 7200 tpm a la fin de la chaine.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (7 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Quelque part, je crois que c'est possible que quelques disques soient en 7200 tpm et d'autres a 5400 tpm. Pendant six mois, on a quand meme eu des Mini a 1,5 GHz au lieu de 1,42 GHz, et du 5400 tpm au lieu de 4200 tpm. Il suffit que Apple ait un contrat avec Seagate, comme c'est je pense le cas (pas encore vu de Hitachi dans les Mini encore, et leur fiabilite est moindre - sans doute un probleme de mauvaise serie) : au moindre risque de rupture, Seagate fournit ce qu'il a sous la main, 7200 tpm s'ils n'ont plus de 5400 tpm. Si ca se trouve c'est comme l'overclocking : tous les DD sont les memes, mais selon le bruit / la chaleur qu'ils emettent, ils seront estampiles 5400 tpm ou 7200 tpm a la fin de la chaine.



tu parles de quelle serie car je n'ai eu que des Hitachi dans mes powerbooks et jamais un probleme , c'est nouveau ses problemes?


----------



## HmJ (7 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de quelle serie car je n'ai eu que des Hitachi dans mes powerbooks et jamais un probleme , c'est nouveau ses problemes?


Je parle de la derniere serie les 7K100. Un plantage sur deux achetes. Ok, pas de chance, mais au boulot on a pas mal de DD Hitachi de portables egalement plantes, la par contre ca fait un peu beaucoup. Mon admin me dit qu'ils ont mauvaise reputation, et c'est vrai que sur Internet on trouve plus de problemes sur les HGST qu'avec les Seagate.


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> tous les DD sont les memes, mais selon le bruit / la chaleur qu'ils emettent, ils seront estampiles 5400 tpm ou 7200 tpm a la fin de la chaine.


Euh non, pas vraiment...
La mécanique utilisée est différente sur un modèle 5400 par rapport à un 7200. 

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (7 Mars 2006)

Ben tu fais bien de le dire, l'idee m'en est venue comme ca. En tout cas, 7200 tpm doit etre plus robuste parce que vibre et chauffe plus.


----------



## totorino (7 Mars 2006)

Pour tester le bruit d'un mac il suffit d'ouvrir plusieurs fois cette page dans Safari bourée de gif animées :
http://www.yelims.com/Smileys/
C'est radical !


----------



## captainamo (7 Mars 2006)

Pour l'encodage d'un dvd en divx je n'ai pas essayé désolé et tous les autres logiciels cités je ne les connais pas . Sinon j'ai fais le test de la page avec Gif animé, di moi combien faut en ouvrir car là j'en suis à 30 et le mini est toujours ultra silencieux. Certes y aun ventilo qui tourne mais c'est équivalent (voir un peu moins bruyant) au bruit d'une game cube pour ceux qui l'ont.


----------



## captainamo (7 Mars 2006)

c'est original mais mon mini  a un disque dur  intel. Intel ICH7-M AHCI :


----------



## shinjilestat (8 Mars 2006)

Moi je souhaite prendre le mini pour remplacer mon PC media center.
Par contre quid du DTS dans les DVD ? Ce format sonore est-il géré par le mini ?
Enfin au niveau son juge tu la qualité moyen, bonne ou excelent en écoute de CD ?

Merci pour tes éclairsissements


----------



## h.galland (8 Mars 2006)

bonjour
je suis un petit nouveau ici
fan apple et bien equipé :rose: 
c'est simple depuis que j'y ai gouté j'achére tout :love: 

je suis passé d'un powerbook G4 17" (que je garde)
a un mac mini intel
donc
j'ai recu hiers mon mac mini intel
un 1,5ghz core solo
+ cinema display 23"
+ iomega minimax 250 go

le system de migration  

mais mon mac mini est tres tres loin d'etre plus rapide que mon powerbook

pour de la photo (photoshop)
navigation (safari)
musique (itune)
+ exel, word, etc

je le trouve meme tres tres lent !!!!!

et front row c'est simplement un escargot  

c'est peut etre le disque dure externe qui fait ca
j'y stock Itune
par contre Iphoto est toujours dans la memoir de l'ordi 
et ca rame aussi


----------



## h.galland (8 Mars 2006)

a oui le bruit
c'est bien une puce intel  
il fait un bruit de ouf


----------



## Chuck_Joris (8 Mars 2006)

Si j'étais toi, je le renverrais. Son comportement n'es clairement pas normal, surtout à la lecture du précédent témoignage!


----------



## Frodon (8 Mars 2006)

h.galland a dit:
			
		

> mais mon mac mini est tres tres loin d'etre plus rapide que mon powerbook
> 
> pour de la photo (photoshop)
> navigation (safari)
> ...


Ca n'est pas normal. Car d'après les tests et témoignages, le Mini Core Solo est assez notablement plus rapide en pratique que les G4, donc il doit être plus rapide que ton Pbook G4.

Etait il rapide à la première utilisation (avant que tu modifie quoique ce soit dans l'installation)?
Si oui, ouvre le moniteur d'activité (cf dans Applications/Utilitaires), et regarde si y'a pas une appli qui bouffe tout le CPU. 
Je doute que ca soit le disque dur externe, à moins que tu le fasse travailler comme un fou, car même en USB 2.0 ca ne doit pas bouffer beaucoup de CPU, sauf eventuellement s'il est à fond. Cela dit si tu veux avoir les meilleurs perfs pour un disque externe avec le minimum d'utilisation de temp machine lorsqu'il travaille, il vaut mieux le prendre en Firewire.
Je pense d'autant plus à une application qui boufferait le CPU, que tu signale qu'il fait du bruit, ce qu'il ne doit faire que si vraiment il est très fortement chargé, autant dire rarement, cela est donc probablement un signe que quelque chose bouffe toutes les ressources disponibles, ressources CPU notamment, ou un dysfonctionnement matériel (mais j'en doute, les symptomes me semble pas acrediter cela).

Tu peux aussi essayer de réinstaller le système.


----------



## Ravjahman (8 Mars 2006)

h.galland a dit:
			
		

> a oui le bruit
> c'est bien une puce intel
> il fait un bruit de ouf


 
T sur que c'est pas plutôt une puce outel ?

Bon d'accord je sors :hosto:


----------



## dupontrodo (8 Mars 2006)

Donc apparement les Mini Intel arrivent en France plus rapidement que les MacBook Pro.
Sur le site de CLG, ils disent que les Mini Intel sont déjà dispo en magasins.
A voir, je me tate pour un mini Core Duo, mais mon portefeuille risque de pas être content ...


----------



## h.galland (8 Mars 2006)

en fait il ne fait pas de bruit tout le temps
juste quand je lui demande quelque chose de lourd
video ou autre


----------



## Frodon (8 Mars 2006)

h.galland a dit:
			
		

> en fait il ne fait pas de bruit tout le temps
> juste quand je lui demande quelque chose de lourd
> video ou autre


Ok ca ca peut être normal si c'est vraiment lourd. Et il rame quand? Tout le temps ou juste quand y'a quelque chose de très lourd derrière qui tourne? Est ce que ca rame aussi si tu utilise que des applis optimisés Intel, seules ou en même temps?

Si tu utilise beaucoup d'applis sous Rosetta, notamment des applis lourde, il peut également être une bonne idée d'augmenter la quantité de mémoire.


----------



## h.galland (8 Mars 2006)

CPU inactif a 80%

par contre memoire systeme
utilisé 482mo  sur  493
ca viend peut etre de la


----------



## Frodon (8 Mars 2006)

h.galland a dit:
			
		

> CPU inactif a 80%
> 
> par contre memoire systeme
> utilisé 482mo  sur  493
> ca viend peut etre de la


Oui certainement. Est ce que le disque dur travaille beaucoup à ce moment là? (Ce qui indiquerait que la mémoire virtuelle est activement utilisé, et donc ralenti la machine)

Si oui, alors achètes de la mémoire vive (RAM) en plus, tu en as besoin


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Une information passée un peu à la trappe...
> Comme on peu le voir ici (si si, cherchez bien ) le chipset utilisé dans le Mac mini est le intel 945GT et non le intel 945GM (qu'on retrouve dans l'iMac).
> ...




Ouais ce qui veut dire que ca va être la future architecture des ibook intels , non ?


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ce qui veut dire que ca va être la future architecture des ibook intels , non ?


Ma boule de cristal est toujours en SAV... 

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Ma boule de cristal est toujours en SAV...
> 
> ...



Ca sera comme ca et pas autrement :rose:


----------



## h.galland (8 Mars 2006)

la hot line me dit que c'est peut etre le fait d'avoir fait une migration
d'un powerbook G4 a un mac mini intel qui pose problem

et ils me proposent de faire un
archiver et instaler


----------



## Yip (8 Mars 2006)

h.galland a dit:
			
		

> la hot line me dit que c'est peut etre le fait d'avoir fait une migration
> d'un powerbook G4 a un mac mini intel qui pose problem
> 
> et ils me proposent de faire un
> archiver et instaler




Pas bête, je pense qu'il faut suivre leur conseil.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mars 2006)

h.galland a dit:
			
		

> la hot line me dit que c'est peut etre le fait d'avoir fait une migration
> d'un powerbook G4 a un mac mini intel qui pose problem
> 
> et ils me proposent de faire un
> archiver et instaler



C'est ce que Frodon te dit depuis le début


----------



## Taz73 (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter un Plasma (mais pas HD ready, sauf si ça baisse vite !) et y brancher un futur Mac Mini.

As-tu fait le test de brancher le Mini sur ton écran en VGA plutôt qu'en DVI/HDMI ?

En fait je voudrais savoir si je peux brancher le Mini sur la TV via mon ampli AV (=écran branché en sortie de l'ampli) sans que la qualité d'affichage soit trop dégradée (en lecture DVD par exemple). Sinon, je le brancherai direct sur le plasma en DVI (quid de la qualité en 852x480 d'un plasma standard ?).

Merci


----------



## sickboy (8 Mars 2006)

Salut a tous

j'ai besoin de vos conseils car j'ai depui 2 mois un macmini sperdrive 1,42 512mo 80 go et je m'aprétais a le vendre pour m'acheter un intel. jorai bien opté pr le intel core SOLO étant donné mon budget mais je me demande si ca vaut la peine en therme de gain de vitesse...biensur j'auré rajouté le superdrive (+50e). merci de me donner vos avis car je n'y connais pas grand chose. ++++


----------



## rockindé (8 Mars 2006)

h.galland a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> je suis un petit nouveau ici
> fan apple et bien equipé :rose:
> c'est simple depuis que j'y ai gouté j'achére tout :love:
> ...



Combien de Ram sur ton Mini...?


----------



## rockindé (8 Mars 2006)

sickboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous
> 
> j'ai besoin de vos conseils car j'ai depui 2 mois un macmini sperdrive 1,42 512mo 80 go et je m'aprétais a le vendre pour m'acheter un intel. jorai bien opté pr le intel core SOLO étant donné mon budget mais je me demande si ca vaut la peine en therme de gain de vitesse...biensur j'auré rajouté le superdrive (+50e). merci de me donner vos avis car je n'y connais pas grand chose. ++++



Il y a un site, qui reprend ton Apple de moins de trois ans, mediacash (devis à l' appui).Sincèrement je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut, lance une recherche ou une discussion dessus pour avoir un maximun d' info sur le forum MacGe et je ne connais pas, mon iMac était trop vieux pour être éligible, les possibilités d' option (plus de ram, disque dur, etc...).Peut être tu pourras, suivant ton budget, passer sur un Core Duo...

Mais la configuration dépend de ton utilisation, comme je garde longtemps mes Mac sauf révolution...Je l' ai chargé à bloc...

Mon iMac G3 > mon Mini Core Duo
Mon iMac 350 Mhz > mon Mini 1,66 Ghz
Mon iMac 6 Go > mon Mini 120 GB
Mon iMac 320 Mo > mon Mini 2 GB
Mon iMac CD > mon Mini SuperDrive
Mon iMac Mac OX Puma > mon Mini Mac OX Tiger

Sinon pour moins cher achète de la mémoire...


----------



## h.galland (8 Mars 2006)

pour le moment une de chaque coté

mais quand l'instalition sera terminée bien plus :love:


----------



## captainamo (8 Mars 2006)

Je vais essayer de répondre au maximum de questions:

Concernant le son du mac mini: excellent, mais je m'en sers sur les hauts parleurs de ma télé donc mon avis ne s'adresse pas aux fins mélomanes. 

Concernant le branchement en vga mon écran n'en étant pas pourvu je ne peux le tester mais je pense que ca sera de la trés bonne qualité, il n'y a pas de raison. 

Par contre pour ton pb sur ton mini je suis vraiment étonné. Certes sur les applis de rosetta si ton powerbook est récent c'est normal que le mini soit moins bon surtout si tu as bcp d'appli ouvertes utilisant rosetta car la ram de base (512Mo) ca ne suffit pas. 

Sinon je ne pense pas que changer un mini G4 par un core solo soit interessant. Economise plutot pour un core duo car la il y aura un vrai gain puisque tu passeras à deux processeurs en somme. Sinon je ne conseille pas de prendre un macintel pour les personnes qui ont la majorité de leur logiciel non UB. Dans ce cas autant faire durer la machine G4 ou G5 un peu plus jusquà ce que les logiciels dont vous avez besoins soient en UB où la le gain de puissance est énorme.


----------



## babouba (8 Mars 2006)

Pour voir facilement tes ram active ou autres, va élécharger iStat nano sur www.apple.com/download/dashboard


----------



## ficelle (8 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le branchement en vga mon écran n'en étant pas pourvu je ne peux le tester mais je pense que ca sera de la trés bonne qualité, il n'y a pas de raison.



j'utilise mon mini G4 "late 2005" avec un ecran tv lcd hoher 26" en vga, et ça fonctionne tres bien... à part pour la premiere installation. en mode PC, le moniteur ne supporte que le 1280x968/60hz en provenance du mini, mais cette résolution n'est pas prise en compte lors d'un demarrage sur le dvd OS X.... du coup, j'ai fait l'instalation avec un moniteur classique, activé le partage "remote desktop", et réglé l'affichage sur la bonne resolution via ARD (possible aussi avec VNC).
maintenant, ça roule...

merci captain' pour cet etat des lieux. je pense tres vite craquer, et transformer mon mini actuel en server OS X SERVER :love:


----------



## captainamo (8 Mars 2006)

avec plaisir et si vous avez d'autres questions n'hésitez pas.


----------



## ficelle (8 Mars 2006)

et le ventillo ?

sur le miens (G4), avec safari ouvert et front-row en premier plan qui joue un film, ça met moins de 5 mn avant de faire un bruit d'aspirateur.... 

du coup, je monte le son


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et le ventillo ?
> 
> sur le miens (G4), avec safari ouvert et front-row en premier plan qui joue un film, ça met moins de 5 mn avant de faire un bruit d'aspirateur....
> 
> du coup, je monte le son




Moi ça ne le fait pas!!!!
Pas contre on l'entend un peu quand je joue a E.T


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Pas contre on l'entend un peu quand je joue a E.T


C'est à dire ?
Tu téléphones maison avec Skype ? :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (8 Mars 2006)

sur le core duo aucun pb de ventilateur pour une si faible utilisation de l'ordi.


----------



## sickboy (8 Mars 2006)

bon ok je v pluto économiser et opter pr un duo core, cvré ke quelpar ce memerdait un peu de changer ke pr un solo...
mais g une derniere question qui me tracasse, est ce possible de réutiliser mon cd iwork pour avoir la vrai version et non la version d'essai, car je l'ai déjà installée dans mon mac actuel, si je change de mac? thanks +++


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Mars 2006)

sickboy a dit:
			
		

> bon ok je v pluto économiser et opter pr un duo core, cvré ke quelpar ce memerdait un peu de changer ke pr un solo...
> mais g une derniere question qui me tracasse, est ce possible de réutiliser mon cd iwork pour avoir la vrai version et non la version d'essai, car je l'ai déjà installée dans mon mac actuel, si je change de mac? thanks +++





aucun probleme normalement a condition que tu l'effaces sur ton ancien ordi mais comme ce n'est pas iwork 06 '(je suppose) il n'est pas en UB donc rossetta sera de la partie


----------



## skystef (8 Mars 2006)

J'ai l'impression que ce mac Mini se désoriente de l'ordinateur de switcheur/bureau pour devenir media center un point c'est tout..... 512 de Ram et un si petit disque dur et une partie graphique plus que moyenne pour un nouveau produit je trouve ça leger pour un media center. 

Le mini core solo est selon moi une jolie arnaque à bien y réfléchir... 

60Go de disque dur : pour un media center c'est ridiicule! Donc il faut acheter un disque plus gros ou un disque externe pour être tranquile et stocker divx/mp3 sans soucis.

512 de ram : avec le GMA 950 qui mange déjà 80 plus Rosetta qui malgrès des perfs louables doit bien se servir c'est vraiment limite! c'est de la DDR2 mais quand même.

En gros, pour être tranquile avec le Core Solo il faut sortir le chequier. Le Core Duo s'en sort mieux mais je pense que le prochain Mac Mini dans 1 ou 2 ans sera vraiment plus interessant, si Apple ose mettre une vraie carte graphique et des disques plus gros....:mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Mars 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que ce mac Mini se désoriente de l'ordinateur de switcheur/bureau pour devenir media center un point c'est tout..... 512 de Ram et un si petit disque dur et une partie graphique plus que moyenne pour un nouveau produit je trouve ça leger pour un media center.
> 
> Le mini core solo est selon moi une jolie arnaque à bien y réfléchir...
> 
> ...




Devinette comment mettre dans un espace aussi petit, un plus gros DD et une vrai carte graphique(je sais on la soude) et pour certains un tuner!!! mais le mini etant petit deja que c'est serré mais en plus si on rajoute ce que tu veux , la chaleur on la dissipe comment? je pense que tu (vous) ne pense(z) pas beaucoup au contraintes tecnhinques de la machine


----------



## sickboy (8 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> aucun probleme normalement a condition que tu l'effaces sur ton ancien ordi mais comme ce n'est pas iwork 06 '(je suppose) il n'est pas en UB donc rossetta sera de la partie



si si justement javé acheté ilife'06. par contre j'entend souvent parler de rosetta... quelqun peut m'expliquer,étant switcher tout récent.


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Mars 2006)

sickboy a dit:
			
		

> si si justement javé acheté ilife'06. par contre j'entend souvent parler de rosetta... quelqun peut m'expliquer,étant switcher tout récent.




Rossetta emule pour les appli non UB un proc powerpc "sur" un proc intel car l'archtecture est differentes 
Rossetta permet donc d'utiliser les appli qui ne ont pas compatible intel


----------



## skystef (9 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Devinette comment mettre dans un espace aussi petit, un plus gros DD et une vrai carte graphique(je sais on la soude) et pour certains un tuner!!! mais le mini etant petit deja que c'est serré mais en plus si on rajoute ce que tu veux , la chaleur on la dissipe comment? je pense que tu (vous) ne pense(z) pas beaucoup au contraintes tecnhinques de la machine



Oui je sais bien que la boite est petite mais livrer un disque plus gros (en espace disque) et plus de mémoire de série, mis à part des questions de coût je ne vois pas de contraintes techniques.


----------



## itaya (9 Mars 2006)

salut a tous.... Jai un ibook derniere gen 1,33 avec 1go de ram.. J'utilise principalement live ableton, de ja en ub , et qui va gerer le dual core cette année... Comme ca rame sur mon ibook, et au vu des maj de live ou la carte graphique n est pas necessaire, que la cote occaz de mon ibook =mac mini dual core je commence a baver.... Oui mais voila je fais quand meme pas mal de graphisme, mais pas de 3D du tout... J'utilise la suite adobe, et flash... Alors on lit partout que la 3d c mort, mais pour photoshop, et des logiciels dessin pao 2d qu'n est il??? Une fois quils seront en ub, cela marchera mieux sur mon ibook avec carte graphique 32 ou sur le mini core duo???? me sentirais je vraiment bridé par rapport au ibook???


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mars 2006)

itaya a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous.... Jai un ibook derniere gen 1,33 avec 1go de ram.. J'utilise principalement live ableton, de ja en ub , et qui va gerer le dual core cette année... Comme ca rame sur mon ibook, et au vu des maj de live ou la carte graphique n est pas necessaire, que la cote occaz de mon ibook =mac mini dual core je commence a baver.... Oui mais voila je fais quand meme pas mal de graphisme, mais pas de 3D du tout... J'utilise la suite adobe, et flash... Alors on lit partout que la 3d c mort, mais pour photoshop, et des logiciels dessin pao 2d qu'n est il??? Une fois quils seront en ub, cela marchera mieux sur mon ibook avec carte graphique 32 ou sur le mini core duo???? me sentirais je vraiment bridé par rapport au ibook???



Bien ce mini est une bonne machine mais ca dépend de ton usage de Photoshop etc . Si , c'est un usage amateur pas de problème prends le mac mini   . 

Ca marchera mieux sur ton " futur " mac mini assurement même si la carte graphique de ce dernier n'est pas une foudre de guerre


----------



## AroundTheWorld (9 Mars 2006)

si vous voulez faire des tests avec 1 core ou 2 pour voir la difference, voici comment desactiver le 2 core


Mettre le disque d'install Mac osx 1 pour MBP 
Faire une recherche avec Spotlight pour le paquet CHUD.pkg 
Installer 
Allez dans Preference Systeme- Materiel-Processor et desactiver celui que vous desirer. 

_________________


----------



## ficelle (9 Mars 2006)

j'en ai choppé un chez CLG il y a moins de 2 heures....

et pour l'instant, je suis plutot bluffé par la rapidité de iMovie.

par contre, je trouve l'interface (zap entre les appli) moins réactive que sur mon powerbook, mais la ram n'est que de 512 mo.

à suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez faire des tests avec 1 core ou 2 pour voir la difference, voici comment desactiver le 2 core
> 
> 
> Mettre le disque d'install Mac osx 1 pour MBP
> ...



Bonjour à tous,
Avec le changement de proc (cf. début de la discussion), de ram et désactiver les cores, J'ai l'impression qu'Apple nous laisse un peu plus de liberté concernant le Hard. Avec tout ça acheter un mac mini et faire évoluer la configuration au fils des ans, c'est pas mal. Même si la carte graphique est pas top... mais bon


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Goul a dit:
			
		

> Avec le changement de proc (cf. début de la discussion), de ram et désactiver les cores, J'ai l'impression qu'Apple nous laisse un peu plus de liberté concernant le Hard.


Le changement de RAM ou la possibilité de désactiver un core ou un processeur n'est pas une nouveauté chez Apple.

Le processeur sur socket par contre... 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le changement de RAM ou la possibilité de désactiver un core ou un processeur n'est pas une nouveauté chez Apple.


Pour le proc je ne savais pas. ceci dit je n'ai jamais eu de bi-proc et si je désactive mon G4 sur mon Imac.....:mouais:

Pour la RAM oui mais sur un Imac G4 j'avais bien galéré pour la 2 eme barrette.



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Le processeur sur socket par contre...


 et ça c'est un bon point pour les switcheurs (et par nous aussi ).


----------



## ficelle (9 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le processeur sur socket par contre...



apple a deja utilisé le support zif sur les G3 beiges, BW et les premiers G4 pci


----------



## chapodpaille (9 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Hesitant encore entre une mini duo gonflé et un imac 20'' (je possède deja un lcd 20'' avec mon pc) je me demandais si sur les mac mini intel, il etait possible de changer une des barettes de ram sans passer par un centre agréé....et sans faire sauter la garantie ? 

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Apparement oui avec une "spatule", mais je pense que tu fais sauter la garantie.
http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2006/0306/apple.htm


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mars 2006)

Où tu as vu ca ? Changer les barrettes de ram ne fait pas sauter la garantie


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Où tu as vu ca ? Changer les barrettes de ram ne fait pas sauter la garantie




si!! mais il y'a comme meme une tolerence


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Où tu as vu ca ? Changer les barrettes de ram ne fait pas sauter la garantie



Changer les barrettes non mais "peut être" que  ouvrir le macmini oui 
 Il faudrait un avis d'un tech apple sur ce point.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mars 2006)

Goul a dit:
			
		

> Changer les barrettes non mais "peut être" que  ouvrir le macmini oui
> Il faudrait un avis d'un tech apple sur ce point.



En aucun cas ca fait perdre la garantie mais si tu changes le disque dur , si tu changes de processeur là oui ca fait perdre la garantie


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

Vous trouverez ici une vidéo qui explique comment démonter le Mac mini intel et changer presque tout ce qui est dedans... 

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (10 Mars 2006)

Merci pour le lien.

Sinon depuis l'utilisation que je fais du mini je pense que l'on a tout intéret à utiliser des applis UB surtout si on a pas dopé la ram de l'ordi. J'ai remplacé amsn et msn par adium et il n'y a pas photos le mini est bien pluus réactifs et je peux ouvrir bien plus de choses depuis. 
Sinon la puissance et la réactivité de cette machine sont vraiment impressionnantes. Sans parler de la vitesse au démarage qui me surprend encore. Par contre je suis d'accord que le passage d'une appli à une autre de temps à autres est plus lente que sur un ppc, mais quand on est dans une appli par contre quelle vitesse!


----------



## rockindé (11 Mars 2006)

On ne vous entend plus alors ce Mac Mini?...toujours le bonheur?Le mein sera livré le 30 mars 06...d' ici là un Special Event de folie aura eu raison de ma commande


----------



## AroundTheWorld (12 Mars 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> On ne vous entend plus alors ce Mac Mini?...toujours le bonheur?Le mein sera livré le 30 mars 06...d' ici là un Special Event de folie aura eu raison de ma commande



j'attends toujoirs le mien bloque depuis 4 jours je ne sais ou..en fai tpour le 17 comme prevu arff


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> On ne vous entend plus alors ce Mac Mini?...toujours le bonheur?Le mein sera livré le 30 mars 06...d' ici là un Spécial Event de folie aura eu raison de ma commande



je termine la mise en place ...

il est installé à coté de l'ampli onkyo du salon, connecté en entrée/sortie audio, et relié à une tv hoher LCD de 26 pouces.

comparé au modèle haut de gamme précédent (le late 2005 1,5 ghz), ça déchire !

avec iMovie, on peut lancer tranquillement une preview de montage en plein écran, alors que c'était loin d'être le cas sur un mini G4 et la version 6....

coté bruit, je confirme ce qui a été dit précédemment : très discret :love: 

j'ai fait une petite course d'encodage dv vers mpeg4 iPod entre le mini et mon powerbook 12 1.5 ghz avec quicktime, et le mini s'est revellé 3 fois plus rapide, avec 2 fois moins de ram.

coté rosetta, j'ai utilisé pas mal de petit softs courants, voir de plus gros comme toast 7 ou appleworks, et ça passe très bien... par contre, j'ai eu le droit à un joli blocage de photoshop 8 en voulant rasteriser un fichier eps en 600 dpi....  
mais la compatibilité PPC est bien plus transparente que ce qu'offrait classic pour mac os 9... pas de système virtuel à lancer, mais bye-bye classic... 
... j'aimais bien lancer photoshop 1.0 sur un OS X !


----------



## captainamo (12 Mars 2006)

Heureux que tu sois aussi ravis que moi de ton mini. Et comme tu as pu le constater je ne mentais pas, ce nouveau mini est bien plus puissant que les ppc. il vaut plus que largement son prix.  
Pour les autres qui l'attendent, essayer de voir si vous pouvez le trouver en magasin pour ne pas attendre aussi longtemps.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2006)

Dommage que je ne puisse revendre mon Emac avant dernière génération le mono core me plairait bien


----------



## rockindé (12 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Heureux que tu sois aussi ravis que moi de ton mini. Et comme tu as pu le constater je ne mentais pas, ce nouveau mini est bien plus puissant que les ppc. il vaut plus que largement son prix.
> Pour les autres qui l'attendent, essayer de voir si vous pouvez le trouver en magasin pour ne pas attendre aussi longtemps.



Attention on peux comprendre cela comme une incitation au vol 

Livraison le 30 (sauf imprévu), avant un special event? le 1° avril jour du poisson...:hein:


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (12 Mars 2006)

*Bonjour le monde

Il y a quand même un de mes rêves qui va se réalisé dans les jours qui suivent. J'ai commandé Un Mini=Mac Intel Core=Duo et j'attends son arrivé avec une surexcitation surtout depuis que j'ai lu enfin vos news sur la page de Captain Amo et je faisait des recherche depuis 2 semaines un peu partout sur l'internet ou je n'avais pas eu jusqua maintenant sur un principe d'explication simple concrét et précis à la Revoyure 
Angels
 *


----------



## captainamo (12 Mars 2006)

Je n'incitais évidemment pas au vol, mais je t'incitais à voir si un revendeur en avait en stock. Dans ce cas tu annulais ta commande et tu l'achetais chez ce revendeur.

Je suis ravis que ce que tu as pu lire sur ce forum t'ont aidé à te décider et tu ne seras vraiment pas décu sauf si toutes tes applis sont sous rosetta et que tu voulais surtout faire du jeu avec


----------



## rockindé (13 Mars 2006)

Pour l' incitation au vol c' est du second degré, j' ai fait mon service militaire alors attendre je connais 

L'Éclaire-Senti je comprends que tu sois heureux d' avoir commander ton Mini et d' avoir trouver des "ami(e)s" sur ce forum mais pourquoi tu cries... 
@+

J-17


----------



## captainamo (13 Mars 2006)

Ca doit être le second effet mac mini


----------



## rockindé (13 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être le second effet mac mini



Et le troisième c' est quoi, vu que tu l' as reçu... 
Dit nous s' il y a des effets indésirables


----------



## michelvdh (13 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acquérir mac mac mini CORE DUO 1.66 - 512 Mo ram.

Voici mes premières impressions:
- design et finition: c'est top. Comme je l'aime avec une télécommande FrontRow.
- bruit: il est un poil plus bruiant que mon ibook, mais ca va.  Ca reste discret.

De manière générale le système à l'air fluide et bien réactif.
Voici 2 softs que j'ai testé:
1) Handbrake: encodage d'un DVD de 90 min en divx -> 30 minutes.  Bref, cela annonce une bonne puissance de calcul.
2) Photoshop: bof.  Ca manque de réactivité quand je jette 4 photos 3Mo pixel.  Je pense que cela est essentiellement du à Rosetta et au disque dur qui manque de pêche.

Voici mon bench:
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc2=161373

A présent, je vais tester d'autres soft et jeux.
Je vous ferai part des mes observations.

Michel


----------



## captainamo (13 Mars 2006)

Merci pour ces compléments d'informations.

Sinon je tiens à préciser que le seul effet indésirable que j'ai pu détecter avec ce mac mini c'est d'avoir un besoin quasi obscessionnel de l'alumer dès qu'il est éteint lol


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (13 Mars 2006)

:rateau: Livraison le 30, veille du jour du poisson!:

Mac mini 1.66GHz Intel Core Duo
2GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 2x1GB
120GB Serial ATA drive

À propos la livraison le 30 de quelle moi!!!:love:


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2006)

avec les 512 mo de ram, le core duo est très bien tant qu'on utilise les dernières appli apple, ou toute application compilé en intel... alors qu'avec des softs power-pc comme photoshop, office ou eyetv, c'est quand même pas brillant-brillant.
avec 1 voir 2 go, ça doit deja être beaucoup plus confortable.

mais le power-pc est loin d'être enterré des qu'il s'agit de bosser  

enfin je suis tres content de mon petit media center...


----------



## afe (14 Mars 2006)

Ca fait une semaine que j'ai un Mini Solo et il bourdonne. Je m'explique il fait un bruit de 'transformateur', pas fort mais qui  à la longue devient agaçant énervant 
Suis-je le seul ?


----------



## rockindé (14 Mars 2006)

L'Éclaire-Senti a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: Livraison le 30, veille du jour du poisson!:
> 
> Mac mini 1.66GHz Intel Core Duo
> 2GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 2x1GB
> ...



La veille du jour du poisson donc le 30 Mars 2006...A moins que Steve ne fasse une annonce, énieme rumeurs chères à l' univers Apple...et surtout des Macusers.


----------



## gilles.g (14 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je suis aussi l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacMini core duo 512 Mo  

Je l'ai branché sur ma TV Plasma HD Ready via un cordon DVI / HDMI et l'image est horrible ???

Dans en 1er temps, il manquait le haut et le bas du bureau, pour les retrouver j'ai décoché "plein écran" dans le menu "Moniteur" puis j'ai testé les résolutions en 720i et 1080i et, dans les 2 cas, le résultat est horrible (texte illisible, trouble, escalier sur les polices ...) et l'image est plus petite de 5 cm, tout le tour, que l'écran de la TV  

Puis je l'ai branché en VGA superbe qualité rien à reprocher sauf la résolution maxi qui n'est que de 1280 x 768

Avez-vous une idée pour la liaison DVI / HDMI ?


----------



## captainamo (14 Mars 2006)

Pour Afe: je n'ai pas ce pb sur le core duo. Il doit y avoir un pb matériel sur ton mini. Tu peux demander un changement je pense puisque ca fait moins de 15 jours.

Sinon pour le problème DVI HDMI que tu rencontre soit ca vient du cable que tu utilise qui est de mauvaise qualité ou défectueu, soit c'est parce que c'est une télé plasma et pas lcd avec les pb du plasma sur une image fixe (ce qui est souvent le cas lors de l'utilisation de l'ordinateur ou de nombreuses parties de l'écran est immobile). Mais je n'y connais rien en plasma. Ce que je peux te dire c'est que sur ma télé LCD HD ready je n'ai pas les problèmes que tu rencontres


----------



## michelvdh (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

voici encore quelques constatations (voir mon post précédent):
- la reception du wifi est moins bonne que sur mon Ibook.  J'ai une barette de reception en moins avec le mini.
- Never Winter Nights tourne relativement bien sur le mini.  J'ai un jeu fluide en 1024x768 avec les détails moyens. 

Pour conclure, je dirais que c'est une superbe machine mais tout n'est pas encore parfait.  On attend impatiement l'arrivée des UB de photoshop et des autres...

Donc les professionnels doivent se montrer prudent...


----------



## gilles.g (14 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour le problème DVI HDMI que tu rencontre soit ca vient du cable que tu utilise qui est de mauvaise qualité ou défectueu, soit c'est parce que c'est une télé plasma et pas lcd avec les pb du plasma sur une image fixe (ce qui est souvent le cas lors de l'utilisation de l'ordinateur ou de nombreuses parties de l'écran est immobile). Mais je n'y connais rien en plasma. Ce que je peux te dire c'est que sur ma télé LCD HD ready je n'ai pas les problèmes que tu rencontres



J'ai fait le teste avec 2 câbles différent et toujours le même problème d'affichage et de qualité d'image

C'est quoi le problème des plasmas et des images fixes ? Marquage de l'écran ... pour moi pas trop d'importance, car usage exclusif du MacMini en Média center via FontRaw + liaison optique pour le son

Mais cela n'empêche pas mon problème d'affichage en DVI / HDMI


----------



## captainamo (14 Mars 2006)

essaye d'appeller apple peut etre qu'ils pourront te solutionner car ca me semble etre une sorte de problèmes de pilotes vis à vis de ton écran sinon je ne vois pas du tout.


----------



## futurmac? (15 Mars 2006)

bonjour Captainamo,
je suis un nouveau membre sur ce site , j'ai un PC depuis 6 mois , je souhaite m'équiper en Mac mini intel ,d'apres ce que j'ailu et entendu il serai plus simple d'utilisation que le PC et est-ce que je pourrai continuer a communiquer avec mon entourage et mes contacts qui sont ,eux, tous equipes de PC. je precise que j'ai tres peu de connaissances en informatique , je n'aime pas passer mon temps a bidouiller, je veux une machine qui soit conviviale et simple a manier.


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (15 Mars 2006)

Posté par L'Éclaire-Senti
Livraison le 30, veille du jour du poisson!:

Mac mini 1.66GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive

 À Propos La commande que j'ai fait sa été le 3 mars et l'arrivéé en point d'exclamation
On ne ma pas dit rééllement de date d'arrivée seulement qu'il est comme dit de 3 semaine d'attente mais ... sur une liste de commande , de commande, de commande
J'ai quand mëme fait une demande IntelCoreDuo
1 Gb - 2x512
80GB Serial Ata Drive
plus le logiciel IWork6
Apple DVI to Vidéo Adaptor

Je Rêve et un de ses matin un Ange passera près de mon CouCou pour Élevé tout mes Sens et me donné une perte de connaissance du Temps Alors pendant Cette Viréé Spiral Sera Très Apprécié

Le Reste À Suivre
À la Revoyure
***Angels***


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (15 Mars 2006)

Posté par L'Éclaire-Senti
Livraison le 30, veille du jour du poisson!:

Mac mini 1.66GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive

 À Propos La commande que j'ai fait sa été le 3 mars et l'arrivéé en point d'exclamation
On ne ma pas dit rééllement de date d'arrivée seulement qu'il est comme dit de 3 semaine d'attente mais ... sur une liste de commande , de commande, de commande
J'ai quand mëme fait une demande IntelCoreDuo
1 Gb - 2x512
80GB Serial Ata Drive
plus le logiciel IWork6
Apple DVI to Vidéo Adaptor

Je Rêve et un de ses matin un Ange passera près de mon CouCou pour Élevé tout mes Sens et me donné une perte de connaissance du Temps Alors pendant Cette Viréé Spiral Sera Très Apprécié

Le Reste À Suivre
À la Revoyure
***Angels***


----------



## AroundTheWorld (15 Mars 2006)

Enfin mon 20 pouces Phllips en reconnu en DVI , il ne l'etait sur le veille generation seulment en VGA o un resulution en dessous


----------



## captainamo (15 Mars 2006)

si tu es "mauvais" en informatique, que tu n'as pas envie de te prendre la tête et que tu veux pouvoir réaliser des choses magnifiques alors que tu ne pensais pas en être capable, le mac est fait pour toi. Pour communiquer avec les pc no pb. Après si tu utilise msn, le texte marche sans pb évidemment. Tu peux égalemetn envoyer et recevoir des fichiers. Mais pour les communication vidéo c'est pas vraiment ça. Surtout que sur mac mini intel bien que tu puisse faire tourner tous les programmes mac, les amsn (pour voir ton correspondant en vidéo) et autre mercury (idem pour voir son correspondant en vidéo) demandent pas mal de ressource mémoire. En fait j'utilise adium qui est un logiciel Universal binaries (écrit nativement pour intel) qui est un logiciel de messagerie multiplateforme, c'est à dire que tu peux utiliser tes comptes msn, yahoo, aim, icq, etc... Tous sur un seul logiciel. 

En résumé, tu pourras communiquer sans pb avec les pc mais la vidéo par msn ce n'est pas vraiment ça. 

Si tu as d'autres questions surtout n'hésite pas, je me suis déjà occupé d'une bonne vingtaine de switcheur en personne et j'ai déjà essayé d'aider des switcheurs sur les forums de Mac Gé.


----------



## rockindé (15 Mars 2006)

Si tu souhaites appuyer sur un bouton et te mettre au travail de suite sans te poser la question d' avoir tous les drivers à jour, etc et si l' antivirus a détecté quelque chose ou pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas:Apple est fait pour toi.

Mon dernier PC est passé par la fenêtre...en clair je l' ai défenestré!! 

http://www.apple.com/fr/switch/

Ps:ici tu trouveras toujours une réponse et une oreille attentive à tes questions.


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (17 Mars 2006)

Enfin je l'ai reçu mon Mac mini Intel
L'installation a glissé comme du beurre
Il ne m'a que demandé mon nom
Mon Adresse
mon imail
et l'affaire était tiGidoo

À la Revoyure
Angels


----------



## captainamo (17 Mars 2006)

c'est ca la force du mac. En moins de cinq minute on est pleinement opérationnel pour bosser, faire du multimédia, surfer, et prendre du plaisir à utiliser son ordinateur.


----------



## rockindé (17 Mars 2006)

Tout le monde a vu ma signature:
Livraison le 30 Mars, la veille du jour du poisson...le seul hic c' est qu' il y a 31 jours en Mars:rateau: 

Donc ce sera l' avant veille du jour du poisson!! 

J' ai reçu la LiveBox...vite au 30.


----------



## captainamo (17 Mars 2006)

plus beaucoup de temps à attendre avant de t'éclater avec ta nouvelle machine.


----------



## ficelle (17 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> avec les 512 mo de ram, le core duo est très bien tant qu'on utilise les dernières appli apple, ou toute application compilé en intel... alors qu'avec des softs power-pc comme photoshop, office ou eyetv, c'est quand même pas brillant-brillant.



je retire ce que j'ai dit pour eyetv, maintenant en version 2.1 universal... impec


----------



## captainamo (17 Mars 2006)

ininiment merci pour l'info pour eye tv car la version ppc avait tendance à prendre trop de ressource et à s'arréter de fonctionner de temps à autres.


----------



## rockindé (17 Mars 2006)

Bref en somme que du bonheur ce New Mini...


----------



## captainamo (17 Mars 2006)

c'est clair, apple devrait plus communiquer dessus car connecté avec un écran HD et bien on a le centre du hub numérique si cher à steve jobs. D'ailleurs en branchant la game cube sur l'eye tv et bien j'ai remarqué une bien meilleure image que lorsque le cube est branché en péritel sur la télé car la HD et la non HD ca ne fait pas super bon ménage


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> ininiment merci pour l'info pour eye tv car la version ppc avait tendance à prendre trop de ressource et à s'arréter de fonctionner de temps à autres.




Trouvez vous une grosse difference ? car l'encodage en mpg4 de quicktime et celui en H264 ( encore plus long) me semble plus lent  que sur mon MacMini G4 , pas vous ? j'encodais tres peu a l'epoque mais j'ai cette impression.


----------



## captainamo (18 Mars 2006)

c'est bizzare, pour moi c'est l'inverse, il est plus rapide depuis que j'ai la version UB. et puis il n'y a plus aucun pb de coupure quand je fais plein de chose à la fois.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizzare, pour moi c'est l'inverse, il est plus rapide depuis que j'ai la version UB. et puis il n'y a plus aucun pb de coupure quand je fais plein de chose à la fois.


oui au niveau fluidite ok.. en quel format tu encodes , peu x tu med dire pour  1H de mpeg2 combien de temps cela te prend a encoder?


----------



## captainamo (18 Mars 2006)

j'encode en format quicktime de base et pour 3 min (un clip enregistré sur M6) ca m'a pris 25 sec d'encodage


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> j'encode en format quicktime de base et pour 3 min (un clip enregistré sur M6) ca m'a pris 25 sec d'encodage



je viens de faire un essai. EyetV 410  v2.1 UB sortie Mpeg 2 pour 3 mns (122mo) exporter avec quicktime par defaut a partir eyeTv ( options  qualite eleve NB d'images 25  Clé/sec 12) Je suis a plus de 75% a 7mns pour l'instant


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Mars 2006)

je pense avoir fait un mauvais reglage quelque part ? car mon fichier final est de 148 Mo apres 10 mn46 d'encodage ,je vais essayer avec l'encodage ipod (recommande)


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Mars 2006)

J'ai donc essayé avec le même fichié de 3mn 122mo  en de MPEG 2 exportation iPod(recommandé) j'ai un fichier de 6:39mns a 38 mo, je trouve ca plutot long ? pas vous ?

est ce que quelq'un a un macmini G4 pour essayer ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Mars 2006)

Vu le lenteur de l'encodage j'ai voulu faire un test sur 3 machines.
Je dis lenteur chez moi car  avec Handbrake le même DVD que j'encodais en 1h30 je met  30 mns depuis le passage intel.

Je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi je suis freiné comme ceci en partant d'un fichier MPG2 qui est le format DVD a partir de EyeTV. 

Bon voici le Test entre 1 mac Mini Duo HD 7200 tours et 1 MacBookPro  2GZ a HD 7200 tours/m et un eMac 1.25 GHZ 512 de memoire avec eyeTv 2.1 sur toutes les machines. Je viens de me rendre compte que depuis la MAJ 2.1  pour ipod ( default H264)  l'encodage est  plus rapide sur Intel que sur  iPod ( recommander Mpg4)

Le même fichier de 122Mo en mpge2 ce qui represente 3 mns d'enregistrement

En Ipod(recommander):

MacMini a 110% sur 200% Duo en 6Mn38 en fichier final 38.3
MacBookPro:110% sur 200% Duo en 5mn42 en fichier final 38.3
Emac a 100%sur 100% Processeur en 5mn20 avec un fichier final  38.4 mo


En iPod(standart)

MacMini 160%sur 200%  en 4mn53
MacBookPro 160%sur 200%  en  4mn33
Emac a 100% Processeur en 8mn5


----------



## captainamo (18 Mars 2006)

en effet ca dépend du fichier de départ et du mode d'encodage j'ai l'impression.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> j'encode en format quicktime de base et pour 3 min (un clip enregistré sur M6) ca m'a pris 25 sec d'encodage



quand tu dis en 25 sec quel est le fichier de depart ? MPEG2 aussi? MPEG4 ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

Sur le Mini, oui, ça fait sauter la garantie. 
Mais pas sur les autres bécannes d'Apple.




_edit : ouch, c'était un réponse à un post se situant qq pages plus haut... à propos de l'ajout de la RAM. :rose: _


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sur le Mini, oui, ça fait sauter la garantie.
> Mais pas sur les autres bécannes d'Apple.


De quoi ? Encoder des vidéos ?  

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (19 Mars 2006)

le fichier de départ ca doit etre du mpeg2, enfin le format d'enregistrement de l'eye TV. 

Non je pense que c'est ouvrir le mini qui fait sauter la garentie.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> le fichier de départ ca doit etre du mpeg2, enfin le format d'enregistrement de l'eye TV.
> 
> 
> ca depend de quel boitier  en fait  pour le TNT en mpeg2 si Analogique ya plein de format different.MPEG2 MPGE4 DIVX....


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> en effet ca dépend du fichier de départ et du mode d'encodage j'ai l'impression.




peux tu faire un test avec ton mini un fichier de 3 mns en MPGE2  exporté en ipod standart juste pour voir en combien de temps tu le fais,quand tu as la temps biensur , merci.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2006)

Petite question, qui n'a pas de rapport uniquement avec le MacMini Intel :

Les nouveaux processeurs qu'on est en train de nous servir, c'est des 32 Bit, ou des 64 bit ?

Merci !


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Là du 32 bits mais les prochains enfin a la fin de l'année ( je crois ) seront en 64 bits


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Là du 32 bits mais les prochains enfin a la fin de l'année ( je crois ) seront en 64 bits


Ha... merci...

Je comprenais pas pourquoi ils ne parlaient jamais du nombre de bits .... c'est parce qu'il y à eu régression ....


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je comprenais pas pourquoi ils ne parlaient jamais du nombre de bits .... c'est parce qu'il y à eu régression ....


Dans le cas du Mac mini non...
Le G4 est 32 bits, ont passe à un processeur intel 32 bits.

@+
iota


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

tu confonds avec le G5 Imac en fait en 64 bit qui est maintenant en 32 bit sous intel


----------



## captainamo (19 Mars 2006)

Mais la surprise c'est qu'il est plus rapide que le G5 lol.


----------



## captainamo (19 Mars 2006)

sinon quand j'ai l'occasion je ferai le test d'export sur ipod


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> sinon quand j'ai l'occasion je ferai le test d'export sur ipod



c'est cool merci


----------



## mOOnSlide (19 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

Je suis actuellement sous PC avec windows XP..et j'en ai ras le bol de formater et réinstaller le système..ça devient récurant malheureusement 

Donc j'envisage (très rapidement) de passer sur Mac. Notemant le Mac mini intel core duo.
J'avoue que sur pc je fais de la bureautique, internet, un peu de retouche photos et..du jeu...  Je sais que sur le Mac mini je serais limité pour les jeux.. mais si il s'agit de jeux de stratégie, je suppose que ça peut passer dessus ?

La config que j'envisage est : Mac mini Dual Core, 80 go HD, 2 Go ram, disque dur externe iomega minimax 250 Go,  wired keyboard et mighty mouse. Vous allez me dire.. ah mais à ce prix la prends un Imac   mais j'ai déjà un tft 19 "... et le design du mini me plaît trop 

Une question, peut on brancher la souris sur le wired keyboard ? car apparement, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, le fil de la mighty mouse est très court !

Bon j'espère que mon "switch" va bien se passer, je ne connais pas du tout Mac os X 10.4. Mais je suis confiant


----------



## ficelle (19 Mars 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Une question, peut on brancher la souris sur le wired keyboard ? car apparement, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, le fil de la mighty mouse est très court !



oui, il y a 2 ports USB sur le clavier filaire.

enfin, sinon, avec 2 go de ram et un gros dd externe, ça devrait bien se passer


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds avec le G5 Imac en fait en 64 bit qui est maintenant en 32 bit sous intel


Non : je me suis mal exprimé :rose: (Comme toujours ....  )


----------



## mOOnSlide (19 Mars 2006)

Merci de ta réponse rapide ficelle 

Ce qui me fait le plus "paniquer" c'est l'utilisation de l'os, j'ai peur d'être trop "con taminé" par windows 

Apparement il a l'air plus simple à utiliser et surtout plus stable   j'ai hate d'y être.

Une autre question (oui encore..)  si je commande par l'Apple store, et si le mini a un soucis un jour comment fonctionne le SAv? Merci


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Non : je me suis mal exprimé :rose: (Comme toujours ....  )


----------



## captainamo (19 Mars 2006)

trés bonne config. par contre quelques précisions pour le jeu. Si le jeu auquel tu veux jouer n'est pas en UB, meme si c un jeu de stratégie j'ai bien peur que le mini soit insuffisant. Par contre s'il existe une version UB (compilé pour intel) ca devrait plutot bien passer. 

Si tu prends un clavier sans fil la mighty mouse ne pourra se brancher sur le clavier donc il vaut mieux opter pour une autre souris, en bluetooth par exemple pour t'affranchir des fils.

J'ai été switcher et c vrai qu'au début on est à la fois émerveillé par la simplicité, la beauté et la robustesse de mac os X mais il arrive que je me sois trouvé à me demander comment faire quelque chose. Je n'ai pas eu à demander de l'aide car je me suis rappeller ce que m'avait dit le vendeur: "lorsque tu voudras faire quelque chose et que tu ne sais pas comment faire, met toi à la place de quelqu'un qui n'a jamais touché un ordinateur. Ce qui est le plus simple et le plus logique sera toujours la solution". Et il avait raison. Mais ca c'était à l'époque de panthère. Maintenant tu as  tiger et spotlight (une loupe en haut à droite) et bien tu écris ce que tu as besoin et il te trouvera toujours ton bonheur meme si toi tu ne sais pas ou c'est.

Et puis n'oublie pas une chose. Si vraiment tu as besoin de réponses, tu en trouveras toujours ici.


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2006)

Salut. Excellent choix, je trouve que ce Mini est vraiment mieux que ce que je craignais, surtout a cause du GPU. Mais on peut le lire ici et ailleurs, au final on a une machine bien meilleure que l'ancien Mini, du cote graphique notamment. Donc... pourquoi se plaindre ? Bref, Mini excellent choix, les 2 Go ca fait limite beaucoup, sauf si tu utilises intensivement la retouche photo et/ou des applications pas encore Universal Binary (bonjour Adobe). Le clavier filaire est effectivement un tres bon choix, eologique qui plus est, dont l'un des deux ports alimentera sans probleme ta Mighty Mouse. Non, vraiment, t'as tout bon. Bon, j'aurais juste mis un Cinema Display 23", mais pour c'que j'en dis...


----------



## HmJ (20 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds avec le G5 Imac en fait en 64 bit qui est maintenant en 32 bit sous intel



En meme temps, le 64 bits n'apporte pas grand chose sur un G5, a part la limite colossale de memoire que l'on peut mettre dessus. Alors oui, on peut affecter plus de memoire a Photoshop, mais en mode 32 bits on n'etait limite qu'a 4 Go tout de meme par application. Et puis attention, 64 bits, c'est un peu plus lent a manipuler que des instructions de 32 bits. Bon, en meme temps, un programme bien compile permettrait de faire passer deux instructions a la place d'une seule, mais dans la realite on est loin de la theorie.

En fait, le 64 bits, c'est vraiment genial... sur les machines x86 (Intel et AMD). Parce que si les 64 bits, on s'en fiche un peu si l'on ne calcule pas un modele de prevision meteo en temps reel, par contre AMD a eu la bonne idee de faire coincider le passage au 64 bits avec doublement du nombre de registres generaux. Intel a repris l'idee. Et ca c'est excellent.

Reste que si les developpeurs doivent faire des programmes Universal Binary compatibles avec les machines Intel d'aujourd'hui, il y a peu de chances qu'ils remettent le couvert dans six mois pour faire des versions 64 bits avec les prochains CPU. En toute logique, donc, on va encore (devoir) tourner quelques annees sur des machines Apple 32 bits. Encore un coup marketing de Stevie qui n'a pas apporte grand chose.


----------



## nicogala (20 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> En toute logique, donc, on va encore (devoir) tourner quelques annees sur des machines Apple 32 bits. Encore un coup marketing de Stevie qui n'a pas apporte grand chose.


Quelle logique ? On tournera en 64bit comme tout le monde qd Intel sortira des 64bit... c'est à dire à partir de la fin de cette année...


----------



## iota (20 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en meme temps, un programme bien compile permettrait de faire passer deux instructions a la place d'une seule.


Euh... non pas vraiment... 

@+
iota


----------



## mOOnSlide (20 Mars 2006)

Oki, un grand merci à tous pour vos réponses qui me confortent dans mon choix 

Une fois que j'aurais le mini, je risque d evous harceler de questions (fallais pas me le dire 2 fois) 

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Nicky Larson (20 Mars 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> Vous allez me dire.. ah mais à ce prix la prends un Imac   mais j'ai déjà un tft 19 "... et le design du mini me plaît trop



Autre solution, tu prends un iMac Core duo et tu branches ton écran sur le port dvi/vga pour avoir un bureau étendu.

Beaucoup mieux dans ton vas à mon avis


----------



## mOOnSlide (20 Mars 2006)

> Autre solution, tu prends un iMac Core duo et tu branches ton écran sur le port dvi/vga pour avoir un bureau étendu.


 Oui ça peut être envisageable, mais je reste sur mon idée de mac mini (je suis tétu  )

Autre question, j'ai consulté la Faq de macgen, mais je reste sur ma faim... concernant le partitionnement du ou des disque durs. sachant que je vais avoir un disque dur interne de 80 go et un externe de 250 go, je pensais laisser 80 go pour mac os x et applications sur le disque interne, et sur le disque externe mes fichiers mp3 vidéos photos... plus un clone du système. En bref faut il partitonner, et si oui comment bien partitionner ?

Je vous demande conseil svp :love:


----------



## captainamo (20 Mars 2006)

c'est un trés bonne idée d'utiliser un hdd externe pour tout le multimédia. Pour la partition du hdd externe tu vas dans le dossier application. Ce dossier contient le dossier utilitaire qui contient utilisatire de disque. Tu selectionnes partion et tu partitionne de hdd. Mais je ne l'ai jamais fait donc si d'autres sont plus précis ca serait encore mieux pour toi.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (21 Mars 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça peut être envisageable, mais je reste sur mon idée de mac mini (je suis tétu  )
> 
> Autre question, j'ai consulté la Faq de macgen, mais je reste sur ma faim... concernant le partitionnement du ou des disque durs. sachant que je vais avoir un disque dur interne de 80 go et un externe de 250 go, je pensais laisser 80 go pour mac os x et applications sur le disque interne, et sur le disque externe mes fichiers mp3 vidéos photos... plus un clone du système. En bref faut il partitonner, et si oui comment bien partitionner ?
> 
> Je vous demande conseil svp :love:



je te conseille de faire un clone  sur ton HD250 (firewire de preference) et de booter dessus tu vas gagner en vitesse.

partition du HD   Applications/Utilitaire/Utilitaire du disque/Choisir le disque à partitionner/clicker sur le l'onglet Partitionner/Choisir le nombre de partition/partitionner


----------



## HmJ (21 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Quelle logique ? On tournera en 64bit comme tout le monde qd Intel sortira des 64bit... c'est à dire à partir de la fin de cette année...



Si Adobe met encore plusieurs mois pour avoir une version compatible Intel 32 bits (pour les Core Duo notamment), tu t'attends a avoir en plus une partie du code deja optimisee pour les Intel 64 bits, qui ne concernera, au mieux, qu'une toute petite partie du parc Apple ? Allons donc... C'est pour ca que je le repete : avoir des machines 64 bits, c'est esperer que 1) l'OS soit optimise (pour ca je fais confiance a Apple) mais egalement 2) que les editeurs sortent des binaires 32 bits compatibles G3/G4/G5, 32 bits compatibles Intel, 64 bits compatibles G5 et 64 bits compatibles Intel... Mmmmh, j'ai pas entendu dire que les formations cross-compilation genereusement offertes par Apple concernent egalement le portage vers le 64 bits. Dur retour a la realite.


----------



## HmJ (21 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Euh... non pas vraiment...
> 
> ...


Ben si. Tu ne peux pas doubler la quantite de cellules memoires, puisqu'elles sont egalement doublees, mais par contre rien ne dit que les instruction seront codees sur 64 bits au lieu de 32 bits (ou multiples de 32 et/ou 64 bits).


----------



## mOOnSlide (21 Mars 2006)

Merci de vos réponses.
Donc pour résumer, je laisse le disque interne (80go) tel quel, et sur l'externe (250mo) je partitionne :A) Clone du système, B)MP3, C) Photos vidéo, par exemple.

Merci encore


----------



## iota (21 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Ben si. Tu ne peux pas doubler la quantite de cellules memoires, puisqu'elles sont egalement doublees, mais par contre rien ne dit que les instruction seront codees sur 64 bits au lieu de 32 bits (ou multiples de 32 et/ou 64 bits).


Euh, si tu as deux opérations sur 32 bits à faire, genre A+B et C+D, si tu fais les concaténations de A et C (noté A.C) et de B et D (noté B.D) et que tu fais l'addition final A.C+B.D, ton résultat (après avoir scinder le résultat global) sera tout sauf le résultat des opérations A+B et C+D. C'est encore pire pour une multiplication.

Donc, non, tu ne peux pas faire passer deux opérations sur 32 bits dans une sur 64 bits.

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (21 Mars 2006)

je pense que c'est une bonne idée de partitionner ainsi. Après tu peux te passer de partition. Perso je n'en ai pas. Le hdd interne pour le systéme et les applis et l'externe pour le multimédia.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (21 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est une bonne idée de partitionner ainsi. Après tu peux te passer de partition. Perso je n'en ai pas. Le hdd interne pour le systéme et les applis et l'externe pour le multimédia.




Moi personelement je ferais 80 ( tout Macosx + ilife)   + 170 juste  pour le video.

Comme ca tu as un backup du 80 externe sur l'interne  en cas de pepin.


----------



## fantax (21 Mars 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Oki, un grand merci à tous pour vos réponses qui me confortent dans mon choix
> 
> Une fois que j'aurais le mini, je risque d evous harceler de questions (fallais pas me le dire 2 fois)
> 
> Bonne journée à tous !



Salut

N'oublie pas qud tu auras ton Mac de consulter "Aide" dans le Menu qui répond à bcp de questions.

Pour le SAV, tu t° à Apple et on vient te chercher ton Mac


----------



## eroan (21 Mars 2006)

Un peu de hors sujet par rapport à la discussion actuelle puisque je vais vous parler de mon passage du PC au Mac Mini Core Duo avec 2go de Ram...

C'est mon 1er mac, j'étais sur PC depuis 10 ans... J'ai décidé de passer au mac mini car avant j'avais un monstre sur mon bureau 

Maintenant c'est plus petit vous voyez :rateau:

Bon donc en gros mon ressenti par rapport à ce switch est très positif! Certes j'ai investi dans le top du top du mac mini, mais je pense que d'une manière générale c'est un très bon produit! J'ai testé pas mal de logiciels et en ai installé d'autres, rien a signaler sinon un problème sous aMule du au pross intel.

Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'entendre le ventilateur tourner depuis 6 jours malgré une séance de rip DVD, et pourtant ça tourne niquel!!! Le mac démarre en 12 secondes, les applications en 1 ou 2 secondes... je note une grosse différence avec les logiciels optimisés UB et les autres par contre : la différence entre firefox et firefox UB est énorme, avant que je comprenne que je devais trouver une version UB ça ramait énormément! Pour amule aussi, il plantait carrément. j'ai trouvé une béta UB et depuis niquel...

Et... pas de plantages! Mais... plus de jeux vidéos 

Non en gos je le répète c'est vraiment un bon produit, je suis presque choqué de la rapidité de la petite bête en comparaison à mon PC d'avant... pas besoin de toucher au hard, pas d'overclocking et de bidouilles : ça carbure!

Si vous avez des questions je me ferai également un plaisir d'y répondre!


----------



## fantax (21 Mars 2006)

Si vous avez des questions je me ferai également un plaisir d'y répondre![/quote]

Où as-tu trouvé la version UB de Firefox?


----------



## mOOnSlide (21 Mars 2006)

Merci eroan pour ton ressentis concerant ton passage au mini , c'est toujours sympa d'avoir les avis des utilisateurs.

Autre question "technique" si je cré 2 comptes utilisateur, 1 pour moi et 1 pour ma petite femme, si je clone Mac os X, en étant logué sur lmon compte, les 2 comptes ainsi que leurs "propriétes" seront t'ils cloné ?  question qui vous semble certainement stupide car vous connaissez bien Mac os..:rose: mais moi non. Merci les Z'amis 

Je vais suivre vos précieux conseils pour partitionner mes HD.



> N'oublie pas qud tu auras ton Mac de consulter "Aide" dans le Menu qui répond à bcp de questions.


C'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à ça, car l'aide sous Windows n'apporte pas grand grand chose pour ne pas dire rien


----------



## captainamo (21 Mars 2006)

la beta UB de firefox se trouve sur le site de firefox et porte le nom de DeerPark.

Pour la question de cloner le systéme, est ce que les deux utilisateurs sont clonés? Je n'en sais rien comme quoi meme après trois ans de mac on a encore plein de chose à apprendre.


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (22 Mars 2006)

Enfin 

http://web.mac.com/l_eclaire_senti/iWeb/Site 2/Photos.html



			
				L'Éclaire-Senti a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je l'ai reçu mon Mac mini Intel
> L'installation a glissé comme du beurre
> Il ne m'a que demandé mon nom
> Mon Adresse
> ...


----------



## captainamo (22 Mars 2006)

et bien voilà enfin les photos ca fait plaisir. Mercii.


----------



## fantax (22 Mars 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Oki, un grand merci à tous pour vos réponses qui me confortent dans mon choix
> 
> Une fois que j'aurais le mini, je risque d evous harceler de questions (fallais pas me le dire 2 fois)
> 
> Bonne journée à tous !



Il existe de nombreux livres consacrés au syst X. Le plus complet est peut-être celui de David Pogue aux editions Oreilly (Pogue Press). On le trouve à la Fnac ,ou on peut l'y commander. Il est certes un peu cher (dans les 35) mais il vraiment bien. Le mien couvre Jaguar 10.2 mais la dernière mouture couvre 10.4.5 i.e. la dernière version du système. Achat à conseiller vivement.

Je joins les photos du sommaire pour te donner une idée


----------



## Yo83 (22 Mars 2006)

Felicitation pour ton aquisition, vraiment tres jolie machine !
Moi j'attend le mien pour fin de semaine !


----------



## eroan (22 Mars 2006)

C'est bien ça, pour Firefox UB c'est Deer Park... ça tourne vraiment mieux! Par contre dispo en US uniquement, en attendant la version finale en FR.

Sinon j'ai enfin pu entendre le ventilo tourner hier après 1h de DVD Rip, on n'entend pour ainsi dire rien, c'est très léger! J'appelle plus ça un extracteur d'air chaud qu'un ventilo pour processeur : ça tourne tout doucement, c'est juste histoire de renouveller l'air dans le madc mini!


----------



## captainamo (22 Mars 2006)

oh que oui il est trés silencieux meme quand le processeur est fortement solicité c'est ca qui est génial avec le mini: avoir un produit silencieux et puissant.


----------



## rockindé (22 Mars 2006)

J' ai un peu les boules, à midi je regarde livraison le 30 Mars 06, expédition le 22...Je viens de regarder, afin de voir noir sur blanc commande expédiée... expédition 19 avril 06....livraison 27 avril 06 

J' ai peut être abusé avec ma configuration maximale, cela me laisse l' oportunité d' annuler la commande sachant que j' ai déjà reçu la livebox (passage au forfait 1 Méga)et que je n' ai pas Mac os x 10,3 sur mon iMac...Je vais peut être avoir une surprise le mois prochain quand mon forfait sera activé:rateau: a moins que mon modem ethernet (livré avec forfait 512 Mo) fasse la transition en douceur?

Bref pas mort d' hô mais pas cool

J' espère avoir droit à un beau porte-clés Apple pour compenser l' attente...


----------



## captainamo (22 Mars 2006)

pourquoi avoir pris la config max? Le hdd un externe ferait super bien l'affaire et pour avoir une plus grande capacité et la ram tu la fait mettre directement chez un revendeur apple pour bien moins cher. Comme ca tu attends bcp moins et tu as une configuration encore plus maximale grace au HDD externe lol. Annule ta comande et fais en une de base comme ca tu as ta machine la semaine prochaine.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (22 Mars 2006)

Captain tu nous le fais quand ce test de 5MNS en Mpeg2 ? lol


----------



## rockindé (22 Mars 2006)

Je vais annuler la commande, mais je n' ai pas de revendeur Apple près de chez moi...et démonter un Mac ne me fait pas peur (j' ai démonté plusieur fois mon iMac) mais je n' ai pas envie de galérer avec la Ram (pas compatible, retour, moins fiable, etc...).Je leur laisse jusqu' au 1 avril et je leur fais un poisson!! Sinon je vais tabler sur un 60 Go...ou 80 Go.

2 mois c' est fou...comme délai.


----------



## Atlantique (22 Mars 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Autre question "technique" si je cré 2 comptes utilisateur, 1 pour moi et 1 pour ma petite femme, si je clone Mac os X, en étant logué sur lmon compte, les 2 comptes ainsi que leurs "propriétes" seront t'ils cloné ?  question qui vous semble certainement stupide car vous connaissez bien Mac os..:rose: mais moi non. Merci les Z'amis



Lorsque tu clones ton disque dur, tu clones tout ce qui est dessus, donc tous les comptes utilisateurs sont copiés sur le disque cible


----------



## AroundTheWorld (22 Mars 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Je vais annuler la commande, mais je n' ai pas de revendeur Apple près de chez moi...et démonter un Mac ne me fait pas peur (j' ai démonté plusieur fois mon iMac) mais je n' ai pas envie de galérer avec la Ram (pas compatible, retour, moins fiable, etc...).Je leur laisse jusqu' au 1 avril et je leur fais un poisson!! Sinon je vais tabler sur un 60 Go...ou 80 Go.
> 
> 2 mois c' est fou...comme délai.




 le 80 que j'ai sur mon mini 5400 est aussi rapide que mon 7200 sur MacBookPro c'est incroyable, j'ai fais des tests de copy, demarage, exactement pareil !!


----------



## captainamo (22 Mars 2006)

alors 3min de eye tv exporté en mpeg 2: 3min54 sec

sinon j'ai fais un export de 50 min de eyetv en H264: 1h 14 min

Autant dire qu'il est super véloce. on arrive quasiment à un ratio une min réelle, une min export


----------



## AroundTheWorld (22 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> alors 3min de eye tv exporté en mpeg 2: 3min54 sec
> 
> sinon j'ai fais un export de 50 min de eyetv en H264: 1h 14 min
> 
> Autant dire qu'il est super véloce. on arrive quasiment à un ratio une min réelle, une min export




Merci coco!! toujours bon a savoir! quand tu as fait ton test , quel est le format de depart ?

Le test etait en faite au depart  3 mns  au format EyetV MPEG2 ( je ne sais pas si tu as ce format sur ton boitier?)  encodé au format quicktime MPG4 ou H264 ou Quictime standart


----------



## captainamo (22 Mars 2006)

ben le format initial c'était celui de l'enregistrement de base de l'eye tv, je crois que c'est du mpeg2. L'export des 3min s'est fait en quicktime normal

l'export des 50 min s'est fait en H264


----------



## AroundTheWorld (22 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> ben le format initial c'était celui de l'enregistrement de base de l'eye tv, je crois que c'est du mpeg2. L'export des 3min s'est fait en quicktime normal
> 
> l'export des 50 min s'est fait en H264




 pour savoir ton format tu vas dans preference EyeTV , choisir apres l'onglet Materiel et tu pourras y voir le quailité d'encodage, tu as quel boitier ? le EyeTV 200 ?


----------



## eroan (23 Mars 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> J' ai un peu les boules, à midi je regarde livraison le 30 Mars 06, expédition le 22...Je viens de regarder, afin de voir noir sur blanc commande expédiée... expédition 19 avril 06....livraison 27 avril 06
> 
> J' ai peut être abusé avec ma configuration maximale, cela me laisse l' oportunité d' annuler la commande sachant que j' ai déjà reçu la livebox (passage au forfait 1 Méga)et que je n' ai pas Mac os x 10,3 sur mon iMac...Je vais peut être avoir une surprise le mois prochain quand mon forfait sera activé:rateau: a moins que mon modem ethernet (livré avec forfait 512 Mo) fasse la transition en douceur?
> 
> ...



Pour le délai de préparation c'est anormal (moi c'était une semaine), par contre pour la livraison c'est normal, moi aussi ils m'avaient compté une semaine...

Au final ils me l'ont préparé en 2 jours et expédié en 2 jours, ce qui fait que pour une commande un mardi matin, je l'ai reçu le vendredi midi! Plutôt pas mal vu que j'avais toutes les options


----------



## rockindé (23 Mars 2006)

eroan a dit:
			
		

> Pour le délai de préparation c'est anormal (moi c'était une semaine), par contre pour la livraison c'est normal, moi aussi ils m'avaient compté une semaine...
> 
> Au final ils me l'ont préparé en 2 jours et expédié en 2 jours, ce qui fait que pour une commande un mardi matin, je l'ai reçu le vendredi midi! Plutôt pas mal vu que j'avais toutes les options



C' est à dire la même configuration que moi? J' espère qu' il ne me bloque pas la commande à cause d' un accessoire? câble dvi/dvi...


----------



## captainamo (23 Mars 2006)

OUI C'EST du mpeg 2, sinon j'ai un eye tv ez


----------



## rockindé (25 Mars 2006)

Ma commande était bloquée à cause du seul câble dvi/dvi en différé... 
Le nouveau délai n' est pas trop top mais plus court...expédition le 9 avril livraison le 12 avril 06.:hein:


----------



## captainamo (25 Mars 2006)

souvent le mieux c de prendre sur l'apple store que le mac, tout le reste je le prend ailleurs car c'est moins cher la plupart du temps et ca évite des délais trop long.

C'est vraiment chiant pour toi mais avril c plus trés loin


----------



## rockindé (25 Mars 2006)

19 euros je trouvais ce câble très compétitf, je vais en prendre un blindé et plaqué or pour une meilleur transmission des données numériques...


----------



## captainamo (26 Mars 2006)

oui 19 euros c compétitif pas comme le cable dvi Hdmi que j'ai préféré prendre à la fnac (30 euros moins cher)


----------



## futurmac? (26 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> si tu es "mauvais" en informatique, que tu n'as pas envie de te prendre la tête et que tu veux pouvoir réaliser des choses magnifiques alors que tu ne pensais pas en être capable, le mac est fait pour toi. Pour communiquer avec les pc no pb. Après si tu utilise msn, le texte marche sans pb évidemment. Tu peux égalemetn envoyer et recevoir des fichiers. Mais pour les communication vidéo c'est pas vraiment ça. Surtout que sur mac mini intel bien que tu puisse faire tourner tous les programmes mac, les amsn (pour voir ton correspondant en vidéo) et autre mercury (idem pour voir son correspondant en vidéo) demandent pas mal de ressource mémoire. En fait j'utilise adium qui est un logiciel Universal binaries (écrit nativement pour intel) qui est un logiciel de messagerie multiplateforme, c'est à dire que tu peux utiliser tes comptes msn, yahoo, aim, icq, etc... Tous sur un seul logiciel.
> 
> En résumé, tu pourras communiquer sans pb avec les pc mais la vidéo par msn ce n'est pas vraiment ça.
> 
> Si tu as d'autres questions surtout n'hésite pas, je me suis déjà occupé d'une bonne vingtaine de switcheur en personne et j'ai déjà essayé d'aider des switcheurs sur les forums de Mac Gé.


 
Merci pour tes reponses , j'en ai encore plein !
j'ai opté pour le mac mini intel core solo que je compte utiliser pour internet , des logiciels enfants, des photos ( voir un peu de retouche si cela est simple avec le logiciel fourni) , du montage vidéo ( ça c'est lorsque je serai équipé d'un camescope), du téléchargement de music et peut-etre des films , mais c'est surtout la music qui m'interesse. Est-ce que le solo fera l'affaire ? quelle difference avec le duo ? ( hormis le super drive) 
j'ai deja un clavier et souris pour pc et un écran classique (pas TFT), est-ce que je peux les brancher sur le mac mini?
Que deviennent mes photos que j'ai sur mon pc ? 
Qu'en penses-tu ? je l'achete sur le site mac ou ala fnac ( j'ai 6%de reduc).


----------



## rockindé (26 Mars 2006)

J' oterai pour le core duo et 1Go de ram pour voir venir...L' avantage de l' Apple Store est de pouvoir configurer son Mac à la carte...c' est plus le cas lorsque la machine est déjà installée depuis longtemps (à aujourd' hui on ne peut pas commande le duo core en version combo, peut être plus tard).

2% de cash back pour l' Apple Store + code de réduction (35 euros) en t' inscrivant ici:
http://www.ebuyclub.com

Le simple Core est en fait un Duo Core dont un coeur n' a pas passé les test Intel, pour schématiser...bref les performances sont moindres, pour faire de la vidéo et photos je pense que te peux tabler sur le Duo Core...

Le Mini est livré avec un câble dvi mâle (pour brancher le mini) et prise vga (pour brancher ton moniteur?).Quelle connectique d' abord?
Tes photos tu les mets en ligne, le site du contructeur de ton appareil photo doit en posséder un, ou sur magé, etc...ou tu te les envoies via mail et tu les réccupère sur ton Mini...bref il y a une multitude de possibilité.Les transférer avec ton appareil photo...

A mon tour pour les questions:
Quelles enceintes 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 branchées sur son mini...prise numérique? Si quelqu' un se sert de son mini comme média center, son expérience est bienvenue...
Y a t-il une prise USB de libre sur le Mini ou le clavier car je viens de percuter que le câble de mon Ixus 40 pour transférer mes photos est un usb2 (pour brancher l' ixus) et usb...


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2006)

futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est surtout la music qui m'interesse. Est-ce que le solo fera l'affaire ? quelle difference avec le duo ? ( hormis le super drive)


le core duo se comporte comme un vrai biprocesseur reparti la charge entre les deux core...
du coup, c'est plus rapide pour tout ce qui demande beaucoup de ressource.... par exemple, plusieurs effets en direct lors d'une prise de son 

mais de toute façon, tu pourras faire evoluer le solo vers le duo lorsque cette famille de processeur deviendra plus abordable 



			
				futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja un clavier et souris pour pc et un écran classique (pas TFT), est-ce que je peux les brancher sur le mac mini?



yes, mais c'est quand même sympa d'avoir un vrai clavier mac avec les touches au bon endroit !


----------



## Max London (26 Mars 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour pour les questions:
> Quelles enceintes 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 branchées sur son mini...prise numérique? Si quelqu' un se sert de son mini comme média center, son expérience est bienvenue...
> Y a t-il une prise USB de libre sur le Mini ou le clavier car je viens de percuter que le câble de mon Ixus 40 pour transférer mes photos est un usb2 (pour brancher l' ixus) et usb...



Moi j'ai un iMac mais la technique est la même: je possède un kit Creative GD580 5.1.  Il faut brancher  l'iMac dessus avec un cable optique (sortie son de l'iMac ou du Mac Mini) vers une sortie en optique numérique (comme l'entrée son sur mon décodeur).  Je sais que ca existe, j'en avais vu en vente mais je sais plus ou...


----------



## captainamo (27 Mars 2006)

Le mac mini core solo peut parfaitement convenir pour tout ce que tu veux faire. Après pour ce qui est gourmand en ressource faudra etre plus patient pour le calcul des rendus. de toute façon 1Go de ram pour ce genre de travaux (création musicale, montage vidéo) sont le minimum requis.

Pour la retouche photo aucun logiciel n'est fourni, iphoto étant plus un catalogueur de photos. 

Pour importer les photos de ton pc ben tu en fais un cd et tu les met dans iphoto.

Après le core duo est plus interessant avec bcp de ram si tu as une forte utilisation demandant des calculs (en création musicale ca peut etre trés interessant).

TU pourras brancher clavier souriis et écran pc sans pb à la condition que ta souris et ton claviers soient en usb. Par contre je te conseille d'investir dans un clavier apple ou à coller sur les touches les légères différences entre clavier pc et clavier mac.

Dison que si tu l'achétes à la fnac tu auras à faiire à quelqu'un et tu peux faire un échange sous quinze jours s'il ne te convient pas. (ainsi si tu vois qu'un core duo est plus avantageux tu le change)


----------



## captainamo (27 Mars 2006)

Le mac mini core solo peut parfaitement convenir pour tout ce que tu veux faire. Après pour ce qui est gourmand en ressource faudra etre plus patient pour le calcul des rendus. de toute façon 1Go de ram pour ce genre de travaux (création musicale, montage vidéo) sont le minimum requis.

Pour la retouche photo aucun logiciel n'est fourni, iphoto étant plus un catalogueur de photos. 

Pour importer les photos de ton pc ben tu en fais un cd et tu les met dans iphoto.

Après le core duo est plus interessant avec bcp de ram si tu as une forte utilisation demandant des calculs (en création musicale ca peut etre trés interessant).

TU pourras brancher clavier souriis et écran pc sans pb à la condition que ta souris et ton claviers soient en usb. Par contre je te conseille d'investir dans un clavier apple ou à coller sur les touches les légères différences entre clavier pc et clavier mac.

Dison que si tu l'achétes à la fnac tu auras à faiire à quelqu'un et tu peux faire un échange sous quinze jours s'il ne te convient pas. (ainsi si tu vois qu'un core duo est plus avantageux tu le change)


----------



## rockindé (27 Mars 2006)

captainamo tu confirmes les premiers tests du mini et ses "petits défauts irritants"?:
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=120302


----------



## AroundTheWorld (27 Mars 2006)

ce sont des problemes connus sur le Forum apple qui vont etre corrigés par une MAJ


----------



## captainamo (28 Mars 2006)

pour la portée bluetooth et airport le mini n'est pas loins des bornes donc je ne peux pas te confirmer ou infirmer ce qui est dit. 

Pour l'écran c'est vrai que les bords n'apparaissent pas sur ma télé HD (en mode plein écran) mais ce n'est vraimetn pas génant. Si une mise à jour corrige cela tant mieux, sinon perso ca ne me géne pas du tout. (en fait je ne vois pas la barre du haut mais à la fin on connait par coeur où se situent les choses sur cette barre lol.


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'écran c'est vrai que les bords n'apparaissent pas sur ma télé HD (en mode plein écran) mais ce n'est vraimetn pas génant. Si une mise à jour corrige cela tant mieux, sinon perso ca ne me géne pas du tout. (en fait je ne vois pas la barre du haut mais à la fin on connait par coeur où se situent les choses sur cette barre lol.



pas de barre de menu, ni de menu pomme.... ça m'enerverait copieusement ça... tu as essayé toute les resolutions disponnibles ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (28 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pas de barre de menu, ni de menu pomme.... ça m'enerverait copieusement ça... tu as essayé toute les resolutions disponnibles ?



il ya aussi une option adapter a l'ecran TV je crois ,a verifier


----------



## rockindé (28 Mars 2006)

Tu peux faire une photo de l' écran, svp...
Sinon rien de rédibitoire puisqu' une maj viendra à bout de ces petits détails...Pour la portée d' airport et wifi je vous ferais un test, ou un coup de gueule, puisque le mini va être assez éloigné de la livebox!!


----------



## captainamo (28 Mars 2006)

je peux avoir tout l'écran du mac de visible mais dans ce cas c'est plus petit et tout l'écran de télé n'est pas pris en compte. (en somme ce n'est pas plein écran)  Précision, j'ai essayer les deux résolutions d'écran mais en 1080 c'est trop petit au niveau des caractéres donc je préfère rester en 720.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (28 Mars 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire une photo de l' écran, svp...
> Sinon rien de rédibitoire puisqu' une maj viendra à bout de ces petits détails...Pour la portée d' airport et wifi je vous ferais un test, ou un coup de gueule, puisque le mini va être assez éloigné de la livebox!!



Pour en revenir a la portée, le mien capte parfaitement à la maison, il n'est pas très loin non plus de ma borne, mais il  ne capte pas en revenche des reseaux voisins que le MacBook détecte .


----------



## captainamo (28 Mars 2006)

Je viens de mettre les 2Go de ram dans le mini: c'est dingue la transformation. Je vous disais avant que sous imovie par exemple lorsqu'on applique un thème il y a la roulette arc en ciel qui apparait un moment avant que se lance l'encodage. Avec les 2Go: imovie, idvd, iphoto, eyetv, safari, mail, azureus, ichat tournent et plus le moindre temps de latence. On clique sur appliqué, et hop ca lance l'encodage. Dès lors mon mini est plus de deux fois plus rapide que mon power mac G5 mono 1,8 avec 1,5Go de ram. 

Je recommande vraimetn à tout le monde de ne pas hésiter sur la ram car c'est le jour et la nuit. C'est un mega plaisir d'utiliser ce mini en lui faisant faire plein de taches différentes. Le multi apps sous os X est un mega plaisir si la mémoire de la machine suit.


----------



## rockindé (28 Mars 2006)

C' est cool j' ai pris cette configuration, sur l' Apple Store plus par un esprit de tranquilité (pas de surprise, pas de revendeur Apple près de chez moi, garantie)...


----------



## rockindé (28 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir a la portée, le mien capte parfaitement à la maison, il n'est pas très loin non plus de ma borne, mais il  ne capte pas en revenche des reseaux voisins que le MacBook détecte .



C' est la seule chose que je lui demanderai:détecter ma livebox, quoique c' est de la location:la livebox de wanadoo,  pas toutes celles du quartier!!


----------



## captainamo (28 Mars 2006)

à moins d'habiter dans  un 600M2 il ne devrait pas y avoir de souciss lol
tu as bien fait de mettre autant de ram c'est dingue la différence avec 512Mo


----------



## rockindé (28 Mars 2006)

...


----------



## mrtosx (30 Mars 2006)

Bonjour 

Un petit mail pour signaler un probleme
J'ai un mini duo core depuis 15j .. qui a vraiement du repondant meme avec des applis lourdes.. 
Je viens de me rendre compte depuis peu d'un probleme avec la fonction "suspendre l'activité"
en effet au dela d'une minute environ le mini ne se reveille plus. reboot obligatoire.
J'ai fait toutes les manip reparation autorisation; zapper pram ; reinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alim... etc.. rien n'y fait

Avez vous entendu parler de ce bug?

Mon ecran est un sony trinitron multiscan
meme probleme si branche sur video tv cathodique.
ou au boulot sur un lcd viewsonic 17'

merci de vos avis .. 
A bientot
mrtosx

config: mini duo core 512 ram + DD minipartner 250go


----------



## mdd125ddr (30 Mars 2006)

salut 

j'ai le même mini que le tien (1Gb de ram) connecté en DVI à un tft samsung 172X et je n'ai aucun problème de ce type depuis 15j. Ce n'est donc visiblement pas un bug concernant tous les core duo.

@+


----------



## coju (30 Mars 2006)

bonjour à tous 
je souhaite acheter un mini core duo pour remplacer mon PC(trop du bug et trop lent ) pour faire de la bureautique (word et powerpoint)+internet+photo
questions :
1)1GO ou 2 de ram
2)si je l'utilse ds mon salon est ce que je peux le brancher sur ma tv samsung 86 cm catodique via peritel et remplacer ainsi mon lecteur dvd branché en 5.1
3)decode t-il le dts
4)apple store ou autre revendeur internet
merci à bientôt


----------



## Helloyou (30 Mars 2006)

coju a dit:
			
		

> 3)decode t-il le dts



Il me semble que le lecteur DVD Apple ne décode que le Dolby Digital (AC3).

Par contre il serait interessant de tester ceci avec VLC pour Mac Intel.

Il y a une nouvelle version Beta presque tous les jours à cette adresse : VLC

Quelqu'un pourrait tester ça ?

Merci.


----------



## mOOnSlide (30 Mars 2006)

Ca y 'est, j'ai enfin assé ma commande sur l'Apple Store 

Je devrais recevoir mon Mac mini le 14 Avril !
Ma config :
Mac mini core duo, 2 Go ram, 80 HD + HD externe iomega Minimax 250 go.

J'ai hâte de pouvoir brancher tout cela


----------



## babasstoun (30 Mars 2006)

mrtosx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Un petit mail pour signaler un probleme
> J'ai un mini duo core depuis 15j .. qui a vraiement du repondant meme avec des applis lourdes..
> ...



salut,

as tu un hub USB alimenté (par un transfo) branché sur ton mini ?

j'avais le même probleme que toi, lorsque je branchais l'alimentation du hub, je l'ai changé et depuis plus de probleme

babasstoun


----------



## mrtosx (30 Mars 2006)

babasstoun a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> as tu un hub USB alimenté (par un transfo) branché sur ton mini ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour Babastoon
Alors .. Pas de hub usb sur ma config. J'ai par contre un DD externe minipartner 250go reliié en FW..  J'ai biensurfait la manip en debranchant le DD externe. 
J'ai aussi teste en bootant sur le sdisque externe .. et toujours mem pb de reprise d'activite apres mise en veille.
Le SAV apple n'a pas encore d'historique de ce pb sur  ses bases de donnees. J'attend la prochaine MAJ OSX pour voir si pb corrigé. De meme de vais tester sur d'autres ecrans .
Mis a part ca .. je suis super content de mon mini duo core !
MrtosX


----------



## captainamo (31 Mars 2006)

pour ton problème il me fait penser au pb de certains imac intel qui ont un problème de sortie de veille. De là à que ca soit la même chose il y a un pas que je me garderai de franchir.

En tout cas le mini pour faire de la bureautique, internet et de la photo ca suffit largement mais...

bureautique sous rosetta pas de pb meme avec 512Mo, mais photoshop 1Go voir meme 2Go ne seront pas de trop tant qu'une version UB ne sera pas dispo


----------



## fl0rent (31 Mars 2006)

pour le mac mini, quel clavier conseillez vous (pas trop cher en adéquation avec le mini)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

Le top à 29 &#8364;


----------



## captainamo (31 Mars 2006)

oui le clavier d'apple est le meilleur pour les macs


----------



## rockindé (31 Mars 2006)

Quid du Processeur graphique Intel GMA950 avec 64 Mo de mémoire SDRAM DDR2 partagée avec la mémoire principale1...puisque c' est ceux qui ne l' utilisent pas au quotidien qui en parlent le plus, voir des "professionnels" qui râlent sur un produit leur n' étant pas destiné...Avez vous fait quelques tests de sa "faiblesse" tant décriée...sur Magé

Concernant le clavier, le budget n' est pas excessif pour avoir son mini assorti au clavier/souris...par contre sur le livret de la livebox il est dit qu' un clavier/souris "sans fil" peut interférer avec le réseau wifi/airport extrème, dans le cas d' une liaison sans fil avec celle-ci.Pour l' écran l' élégance de mon LCD Flatron LG n' est pas en reste et se marie bien au design de la mini Pomme...


----------



## mOOnSlide (31 Mars 2006)

Est ce que mac os x est préinstallé sur les mini ?
J'espère que non, car j'aime bien installer les OS, ça permet de se familiariser avec ceux ci, et surtout de personnaliser l'installe 

A+ les mac users !


----------



## rockindé (31 Mars 2006)

Sur l' iBook de ma soeur il était pré-installé...c' est sûr que faire une instalation personnalisée et dégagez tout les langues étrangères, sans aucune arrière pensée xénophobe, et autres applications inutiles, fax imprimante pour ma part, à son usage personnel...Bref du gain de place. Quoique ce sera moins important, primordial?, que sur le 6 Go de mon iMac G3...

Et puis "iWork '06 est disponible comme option logicielle préinstallée.de loffre iMac" n' est dispo quand version d' essai...donc tu peux refaire ton installation avec le dvd restauration.

Si quelqu' un a ré-installé Mac os X aux petits oignons son expérience est bien venue, pour chasser l' inutile et superflu...même si l' adage: complètement inutile donc nécessairement indispensable est vérifiable...dans la vie de tout les jours.


----------



## captainamo (1 Avril 2006)

oui mac os X est installé sur le mini, mais rien ne t'empéche de faire une clean install en choisissant les options de langues et de pilotes à supprimer. perso je préfére tout avoir au cas où j'achéte un périférique, cela évite l'installation de pilotes. 

Mais en dehors du gain de place dans le disque dur, une install d'osX ne va pas t'apporter grand chose. l'esprit du mac c'est je sors ma machine et en moins de deux minutes je suis sur internet, je fais ma bureautique et mes créations multimédiias.


----------



## nicogala (1 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Mais en dehors du gain de place dans le disque dur, une install d'osX ne va pas t'apporter grand chose. l'esprit du mac c'est je sors ma machine et en moins de deux minutes je suis sur internet, je fais ma bureautique et mes créations multimédiias.


L'Esprit du Mac c'est surtout "je fais ce que je veux avec ma machine"... donc je clean-installe si je veux et je partitionne si je veux... 
c'est pas seulement destiné à un usage "maison de tata-jeanine-qu'y-connait-rien..." , on peut avoir envie d'être exigeant avec son Mac et la façon dont il est configuré, d'autant que les-dites configurations se font avec une simplicité désarmante...


----------



## Camel (1 Avril 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Quid du Processeur graphique Intel GMA950 avec 64 Mo de mémoire SDRAM DDR2 partagée avec la mémoire principale1...puisque c' est ceux qui ne l' utilisent pas au quotidien qui en parlent le plus, voir des "professionnels" qui râlent sur un produit leur n' étant pas destiné...Avez vous fait quelques tests de sa "faiblesse" tant décriée...sur Magé
> 
> Concernant le clavier, le budget n' est pas excessif pour avoir son mini assorti au clavier/souris...par contre sur le livret de la livebox il est dit qu' un clavier/souris "sans fil" peut interférer avec le réseau wifi/airport extrème, dans le cas d' une liaison sans fil avec celle-ci.Pour l' écran l' élégance de mon LCD Flatron LG n' est pas en reste et se marie bien au design de la mini Pomme...




J'ai testé la démo doom III sur un mini core duo 512Mo.
La démo est parfaitement jouable avec un résolution d'écran de 800x600

Au passage, le cable écran que j'utilise est en cga + adaptateur DVI. Peut-être avec cable DVI la résolution pourrait être meilleure. Est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait un site où commander un calbe DVI blanc ? (je suppose que la mini suporte le dual link ?


----------



## Camel (1 Avril 2006)

Je rectifie : calbe écran en Vga, et non pas Cga


----------



## rockindé (1 Avril 2006)

Un câble dvi/dvi?
c' est cela que tu recherches?

Un dvi/dvi, numérique, a un bien meilleur rendement que le vga/dvi livré avec le mini...

Personnellement j' ai pris celui la, au pifomètre, un peu au dépourvu, celui d' Apple n' étant pas disponible rapidement, je le voulais blanc sachant que le cable est noir malheureusement...

Câble DVI Premium Lynx  	
Connecteur en cuivre plaqué or 24k 3µ pour un transfert du signal homogène et des performances durables. Le diélectrique optimisé (PDCC) évite la distorsion du signal sur les hautes fréquences. Structure complexe (FluxCapacitor) pour un transfert du signal précis, temporellement correct et à bande passante large. Blindages en cuivre tressé + feuille d'alu et connecteur relié à la masse pour le meilleur rejet des interférences. Cuivre sans oxygène et de haute pureté (HPOFC) pour un transfert du signal excellent. Soudures en étain fondu finies à la main pour la plus solide des liaisons entre le câble et le connecteur. Connecteur DVI spécialement conçus pour offrir une parfaite connexion à vos appareils. Gaine flexible spéciale (IsoFlex) pour la meilleure protection contre l'abrasion et les dommages possibles.


----------



## mOOnSlide (1 Avril 2006)

> rien ne t'empéche de faire une clean install


Euh...pour la clean install il faut faire comment ? booter avec le cd mac os x et foramate réinstaller ?
Dsl je n'ai pas encore mon mac mini, je suis toujours sur PC :rose:


----------



## captainamo (1 Avril 2006)

oui tu met le cd d'install et tu double clique sur l'icone ou alors tu appuis sur c longtemps en meme temps que tu allumes ton ordi.


----------



## rockindé (1 Avril 2006)

Tu vas certainement aimé: plus simple qu' Apple...là il me faut vite un indice trouve pas...


----------



## mOOnSlide (2 Avril 2006)

La clean installe n'est peut être poas necessaire, tout dépend ce qu'Apple inclu dans son installation de mac os x. Moi j'aurais besoin de X11, pour faire tourner Open Office   est il installé par défault ?
Et en ce qui concerne les langues, apparement pour virer celles qui ne nous servent pas l'on peut utiliser "Monolingual". Je sia spas ce que ça vaut par contre 

Merci encore de vos réponses


----------



## captainamo (2 Avril 2006)

X11 n'est pas fourni avec le mac mini si je ne me trompe pas. Je crois qu'il n'est fourni qu'avec mac book pro et power mac. MAis je peux me tromper. De toute façon je pense qu'il est facile à obtenir. Sinon il existe neo office qui permet de ne pas passer par X11. Malleureusement la version UB ne sera pas dispo avant l'été, mais pour de la bureautique rosetta suffit amplement


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

Tu te trompes. X11 n'est pas installé par défaut, mais tu peux l'installer à partir du CD d'install de ta bécanne Apple. Que ce soit un Mini ou une machine Pro. et heureusement!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> La clean installe n'est peut être poas necessaire, tout dépend ce qu'Apple inclu dans son installation de mac os x. Moi j'aurais besoin de X11, pour faire tourner Open Office   est il installé par défault ?
> Et en ce qui concerne les langues, apparement pour virer celles qui ne nous servent pas l'on peut utiliser "Monolingual". Je sia spas ce que ça vaut par contre
> 
> Merci encore de vos réponses




Donc, pour te répondre. Je te conseille quand même une Cleaninstall d'entrée. Mais ce n'est pas obligée. Elle te permet, de mettre X11, de ne pas installer GarageBand et IDVD si tu n'en as pas besoin, etc. 

Monolingual est tout à fait fiable, pour l'avoir utilisé sur plusieurs bécannes et OS différents. 

Le site qui va bien http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------



## mOOnSlide (2 Avril 2006)

Oki, merci de vos précisions 
Je vais opter pour une "clean install" lorsque je vais recevoir mon mini. Il me proposera un formatage du disque et l'instalation du système, ou  bien faut il procéder différement ?


----------



## Byrdland (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un Mac mini Intel 1,6 depuis quelques jours et je m'aperçois d'une chose bien embêtante, placé côte à côte de mon vieux Mac G4, connectés à une borne Airport Extreme à 10 mètres de là, la connexion du G4 est nickel, le Mac mini rame, faible débit, déconnection... évidemment si je le place à 10 cm de la borne Airport çà marche mais c'est la négation du Wifi !! serait-ce propre aux Mini Intel ?


----------



## captainamo (2 Avril 2006)

perso mon mini est à trois metre et pas de pb pour le wifi mais dans l'ensemble ce mini a en effet un pb de réception wifi.

Pour l'install tu met le cd et tu choisis formater et installer os X masi faudra aller dans les options d'installations pour lui dire ce que tu ne veux pas qu'il t'installe par défaut


----------



## futurmac? (2 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Le mac mini core solo peut parfaitement convenir pour tout ce que tu veux faire. Après pour ce qui est gourmand en ressource faudra etre plus patient pour le calcul des rendus. de toute façon 1Go de ram pour ce genre de travaux (création musicale, montage vidéo) sont le minimum requis.
> 
> Pour la retouche photo aucun logiciel n'est fourni, iphoto étant plus un catalogueur de photos.
> 
> ...


 
bonsoir Captainamo, je ne veux pas faire de création musicale je veux juste télécharger sur itunes.
d'après ce que je lis sur le forum beaucoup conseil d'avoir 1go de ram , si j'opte pour un imac , est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre une ram de 512mo d'un mac mini et celle d'un imac , ou est-ce juste une question de rapidité dans l'exécution des tâches?
Peut-tu m'expliquer qu'est-ce qu'une application UB?est-ce que mon imprimante hp 1510 acheter en fév2006 peut fonctionner avec un mac intel?


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2006)

futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> d'après ce que je lis sur le forum beaucoup conseil d'avoir 1go de ram



c'est mieux, mais le mini s'en sort correctement avec 512 mo de ram tant qu'on utilise surtout des applications optimisées...



			
				futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> si j'opte pour un imac , est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre une ram de 512mo d'un mac mini et celle d'un imac , ou est-ce juste une question de rapidité dans l'exécution des tâches?



tu peux repeter la question ? 



			
				futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> Peut-tu m'expliquer qu'est-ce qu'une application UB?



universal binary... application qui peut s'executer de façon native aussi bien, sur la version powerpc, que sur la version X86 de Mac OS X...



			
				futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que mon imprimante hp 1510 acheter en fév2006 peut fonctionner avec un mac intel?



no problemo 



			
				futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir Captainamo



bonsoir


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (3 Avril 2006)

*Pour commencer j'ai pris l'option de prendre le Mini-mac avec 1 gig de ram et surtout j'en suis satisfait le fonctionnement rapide de systéme autant coté pour chaté que je n'avais jamais réussi sur un mac sans être obligé anciennement de microsoft world et maintenant je n'en ai même plus besoin et rapide et simple; c'est sur qu'avant je n'avait qu'un G3/300 beige mais maintenant le fonctionnement coté itunes .mac et chat et je ne fait que de commencer a entrevoir même du coté de colé des photo venant autant d'une masse de photo que tu avais de gardé sur un cd m'a été d'une facilité et autant de vitesse de glissé 900 photo en quelque clin d'oeil
à suivre

À la Revoyure
Angels *


----------



## captainamo (3 Avril 2006)

pour les réponses. Oui le mac mini core duo et le imac core duo ont la meme ram à meme fréquence. Et honnètement, entre un imac 17 pouces et un mini core duo la vitesse d'encodage et de fonctionnement en générale est la même tant que la 3D n'entre pas en jeux.


----------



## rockindé (3 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> perso mon mini est à trois metre et pas de pb pour le wifi mais dans l'ensemble ce mini a en effet un pb de réception wifi.
> 
> Pour l'install tu met le cd et tu choisis formater et installer os X masi faudra aller dans les options d'installations pour lui dire ce que tu ne veux pas qu'il t'installe par défaut



Sur l' iBook, que ma soeur s' est offert aiguillé par mes soins, le choix offert par les options d' installation me paraît moins plétorique que sur Puma, et oui je suis sur Puma sur iMac G3(c' est une galère de trouver un cd-rom Panther)...Par contre x11 est bien disponible sur le dvd d' installation... 

pour les futurs switchers lisant le post, une bonne adresse pour vous éclairer sur le monde Mac OS X:
http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------



## futurmac? (3 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> pour les réponses. Oui le mac mini core duo et le imac core duo ont la meme ram à meme fréquence. Et honnètement, entre un imac 17 pouces et un mini core duo la vitesse d'encodage et de fonctionnement en générale est la même tant que la 3D n'entre pas en jeux.


 
Et lorsque la 3D entre en jeux , il vaut mieux un imac ?c'est çà?


----------



## futurmac? (3 Avril 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> J' oterai pour le core duo et 1Go de ram pour voir venir...L' avantage de l' Apple Store est de pouvoir configurer son Mac à la carte...c' est plus le cas lorsque la machine est déjà installée depuis longtemps (à aujourd' hui on ne peut pas commande le duo core en version combo, peut être plus tard).
> 
> 2% de cash back pour l' Apple Store + code de réduction (35 euros) en t' inscrivant ici:
> http://www.ebuyclub.com
> ...


merci pour ton lien rockindé!!


----------



## skystef (4 Avril 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Quid du Processeur graphique* Intel GMA950 avec 64 Mo de mémoire SDRAM DDR2 partagée avec la mémoire principale1*...puisque c' est ceux qui ne l' utilisent pas au quotidien qui en parlent le plus, voir des "professionnels" qui râlent sur un produit leur n' étant pas destiné...Avez vous fait quelques tests de sa "faiblesse" tant décriée...sur Magé
> .




Tiens, juste un mot sur ce post pour dire que je n'ai pu échapper au GMA bouzeux d'Intel.... au boulot. Mon maitre de stage a commandé des PC avec .... avec ça. Bon pour faire un site web ça suffit 


Je sors je sors


----------



## captainamo (4 Avril 2006)

oui; si tu comptes jouer ou utiliser des applis où de la 3D poussée intervient il vaut mieux prendre l'imac. Mais bon un mac pour un gamer je trouve ca bizzare lol. On peut jouer sur mac mais je ne pense pas qu'un vrai joueur va prendre un mac comme machineprincipale lol


----------



## rockindé (4 Avril 2006)

Bref si on achète un Mini en connaissance de cause, pas pour faire du travail de "Pro" quoique il n' y a pas de mauvais "outils" mais de mauvais "ouvriers", on ne sera pas désagréablement surpris... 

Le Mini conviendra largement à mon utilisation "amateur"...les problèmes de rémanence de l' iMac me laisse perplexe et quand à l' utilité de la carte graphique...pour mon usage...


----------



## fl0rent (5 Avril 2006)

plus que 2 jours rockindé


----------



## Camel (5 Avril 2006)

Byrdland a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai un Mac mini Intel 1,6 depuis quelques jours et je m'aperçois d'une chose bien embêtante, placé côte à côte de mon vieux Mac G4, connectés à une borne Airport Extreme à 10 mètres de là, la connexion du G4 est nickel, le Mac mini rame, faible débit, déconnection... évidemment si je le place à 10 cm de la borne Airport çà marche mais c'est la négation du Wifi !! serait-ce propre aux Mini Intel ?



Il semble que ce soit un problème récurant, mais que la mise à jours d'OsX 10,4,6 est là pour réparer.


----------



## rockindé (5 Avril 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> Il semble que ce soit un problème récurant, mais que la mise à jours d'OsX 10,4,6 est là pour réparer.



J' espère captainamo que tu as mis à jour ton Mini


----------



## rockindé (5 Avril 2006)

itcha a dit:
			
		

> plus que 2 jours rockindé


 J' ai la livebox depuis une semaine...j' espère qu' il arrivera en avance, pour bosser ce week end:j' ai du maille pour tout configurer.


----------



## futurmac? (7 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> oui; si tu comptes jouer ou utiliser des applis où de la 3D poussée intervient il vaut mieux prendre l'imac. Mais bon un mac pour un gamer je trouve ca bizzare lol. On peut jouer sur mac mais je ne pense pas qu'un vrai joueur va prendre un mac comme machineprincipale lol


je ne suis pas un gamer, je voulais comprendre la difference entre un macmini et un imac(hormis l'écran).je iens de lire sur le forum que beaucoup d'entre vous avez effectuer une mise a jour de Tiger , lorsque je me décide d'acheter un mac quelle version de Tiger est livrée dans la boite?Est-ce que la nouvelle mise a jour 10.4.6(si je ne me trompe pas)est gratuite.est-ce que tu sais ce qu'apporteras de + la version Léopard? date de sortie prévue?Apple va t-elle faire une version pour tous les noms de fauves?


----------



## HmJ (7 Avril 2006)

futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un gamer, je voulais comprendre la difference entre un macmini et un imac(hormis l'écran).je iens de lire sur le forum que beaucoup d'entre vous avez effectuer une mise a jour de Tiger , lorsque je me décide d'acheter un mac quelle version de Tiger est livrée dans la boite?Est-ce que la nouvelle mise a jour 10.4.6(si je ne me trompe pas)est gratuite.est-ce que tu sais ce qu'apporteras de + la version Léopard? date de sortie prévue?Apple va t-elle faire une version pour tous les noms de fauves?



Bonjour a toi jeune Padowan. Et bienvenue. Les iMac et Mini Intel ont tous les deux des composants de "portables" : memoire SO-DIMM de dimension reduite et processeur de portable. Ce qui n'empeche pas d'excellentes performances, en rapport avec le cout.

Bref : sur les deux machines Intel, les besoins de memoire sont les memes. On recommande 1 Go parce que c'est mieux pour le confort, surtout si tu utilises regulierement plusieurs applications en meme temps et / ou utilises des logiciels pas encore reecris pour Intel : ils passent par une couche emulation, via une application qui s'appelle Rosetta. Ce processus est assez gourmand en RAM. C'est pourquoi, notamment si tu veux te servir de la suite Adobe par exemple, tu ferais mieux de prendre 1 voire 2 Go de RAM.

Pour l'OS, Apple estampile et vend chaque nouvelle version de son OS X : 10.1, 10.2, 10.3 et maintenant 10.4. Quand tu achetes ta machine, ou meme la boite, tu auras peut-etre la 10.4 dans sa troisieme mise a jour : 10.4.3. Mais ces mises a jour sont gratuites. Donc on peut passer de 10.4.1 a 10.4.6 via mise a jour logicielle sans rien payer. Par contre, pour une autre version, 10.3 par exemple, tu me peux aller que jusqu'a 10.3.9. C'est clair ?

Enfin, la prochaine grosses version de OS X s'appellera Leopard, sera en toute logique 10.5. Elle apportera forcement son lot de nouveautes, mais on ne sait encore pas encore quoi exactement. A chacun de voir si ca vaut la peine de repayer un "upgrade", c'est a dire un passage de 10.x a 10.5. On sait deja qu'il y aura la technologie qui permet de booter OS X et Windows XP sur la meme machine...


----------



## rockindé (7 Avril 2006)

Et je rajoute, pour te rassurer complètement, que les mises à jour gratuites pour Tiger, idem Puma/Panther/etc..., sont effectuées avec une facilité déconcertante, via Doc, System preferences et mise à jour de logiciels...


----------



## rockindé (7 Avril 2006)

futurmac? a dit:
			
		

> Apple va t-elle faire une version pour tous les noms de fauves?



J' attends avec impatience la version Lion...


----------



## Camel (7 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, la prochaine grosses version de OS X s'appellera Leopard, sera en toute logique 10.5. Elle apportera forcement son lot de nouveautes, mais on ne sait encore pas encore quoi exactement. A chacun de voir si ca vaut la peine de repayer un "upgrade", c'est a dire un passage de 10.x a 10.5. On sait deja qu'il y aura la technologie qui permet de booter OS X et Windows XP sur la meme machine...



Bonjour,
Je réagis à cette info pour posr une nouvelle question.

Je suis depuis peu utilisateur d'un mac. En recevant la machine, se trouvait dans le carton quatre "cartes postales" servant à obtenir des mises à jours. J'avais compris que cela devait permettre de passer, lorsqu'il sera distribué, sous Léopard gratuitement. Aurais-je mal compris ?


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> J'avais compris que cela devait permettre de passer, lorsqu'il sera distribué, sous Léopard gratuitement. Aurais-je mal compris ?



donne les à un fumeur de oinj, ce sera plus utile !   :modo:


----------



## HmJ (8 Avril 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je réagis à cette info pour posr une nouvelle question.
> 
> Je suis depuis peu utilisateur d'un mac. En recevant la machine, se trouvait dans le carton quatre "cartes postales" servant à obtenir des mises à jours. J'avais compris que cela devait permettre de passer, lorsqu'il sera distribué, sous Léopard gratuitement. Aurais-je mal compris ?



??!?! A moins que ce ne soit explicite, je ne vois pas trop. Tu es sur qu'ils parlent des changements de versions majeurs, pas des upgrades type 10.4.5 a 10.4.6 ? Tu nous fais un scan/photo desdites cartes ?


----------



## rockindé (8 Avril 2006)

C' est les fameux, au nombre de quatre, bon Apple que personne n' a réussi à comprendre l' utilité...du moins moi je les ai encore...depuis l' achat de mon iMac G3...en 2000.


----------



## Camel (8 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> donne les à un fumeur de oinj, ce sera plus utile !   :modo:




Du chichon à la pomme, sous intel c'est 4x plus rapide


----------



## ficelle (8 Avril 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> Du chichon à la pomme, sous intel c'est 4x plus rapide




c'etait simplement pour dire que ça ne sert à rien 

sinon, je viens de passer mon mini à 2 go, et c'est impressionant. je testerais demain sur un boulot indi/toshop, mais je pense que çà va bien le faire... eyetv 2 tourne sans saccade, et la rapidité de windows est impressionante à travers Parallel


----------



## BeatKickAll (8 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'etait simplement pour dire que ça ne sert à rien
> 
> sinon, je viens de passer mon mini à 2 go, et c'est impressionant. je testerais demain sur un boulot indi/toshop, mais je pense que çà va bien le faire... eyetv 2 tourne sans saccade, et la rapidité de windows est impressionante à travers Parallel



Quelqu'un s'est risqué aux mêmes tests de jeux que sur imac ou macbook ?


----------



## Camel (8 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous fais un scan/photo desdites cartes ?



Impossible, j'ai pas le cable usb pour l'imprimante


----------



## Vladrow (8 Avril 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> C' est les fameux, au nombre de quatre, bon Apple que personne n' a réussi à comprendre l' utilité...du moins moi je les ai encore...depuis l' achat de mon iMac G3...en 2000.


Je m'en étais servi début 2000 pour obtenir le CD d'Os 9 et upgrader mon iMac sous Os 8.6 acheté en décembre 99.
Ca peut servir si le nouvel Os arrive peu après l'achat d'un Mac. Sinon, nada....


----------



## Camel (8 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en étais servi début 2000 pour obtenir le CD d'Os 9 et upgrader mon iMac sous Os 8.6 acheté en décembre 99.




Ils ont intérêt à le sortir vite alors le Léopard si ce n'est possible qu'un mois ou deux


----------



## rockindé (8 Avril 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> C' est les fameux, au nombre de quatre, bon Apple que personne n' a réussi à comprendre l' utilité...du moins moi je les ai encore...depuis l' achat de mon iMac G3...en 2000.



Dont au lieu de que...

Je n' ai toujours pas reçu le Mini, à demi déçu puisque je suis au fond du sceau...ce week end celà ira mieux la semaine prochaine, enfin on espère 

Concernant ces bons d' achat il y a de quoi en faire un roman...les gens ayant profité de ceux ci doivent se compter sur les doigts d' une main.


----------



## ficelle (10 Avril 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont intérêt à le sortir vite alors le Léopard si ce n'est possible qu'un mois ou deux



t'as raison 

10.5 risque de sortir dans le premier semestre 2007


----------



## ficelle (10 Avril 2006)

'tain, je pestais sur Rosetta avec 512 de ram, mais avec 2 go, c'est totallement transparent avec toshop et indesign


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

Vous ne pouvez pas tester des jeux via Windows XP svp ?


----------



## ficelle (11 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez pas tester des jeux via Windows XP svp ?



je crois qu'en virtualisation, tu serais deçu... et installer windows en natif sur mon mini, j'y ai renoncé


----------



## HmJ (11 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, je pestais sur Rosetta avec 512 de ram, mais avec 2 go, c'est totallement transparent avec toshop et indesign



Tu peux faire le test Toshop dans le fil dedie stp ? Nouvelle session, premier lancement de l'appli et rien dans le cache. Merci.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'en virtualisation, tu serais deçu... et installer windows en natif sur mon mini, j'y ai renoncé




Pourquoi tu y as renoncé ?


----------



## Krall (11 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,


Vous pensez que le mac mini Core Duo avec 2go de ram
est un bon choix pour la Mao.

Je travaille sous Win avec Sonar et bcp
de plug (battery, EW gold Symphonique, Izotope, 
lexicon (intégré))... 

j'ai une autre petite question?
Peut-on mettre un 7200tpm 2,5" à
la pace du 5400tpm?? ou ça chauffe trop?

Je fais aussi un peu de montage mais
avec imovie seulement...

Merc!

Krall


----------



## ficelle (11 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu y as renoncé ?



parceque je suis comblé par l'installation de XP sous parallels. comme j'ai du le dire plus haut (ou ailleurs), je ne l'utilise que pour tester des sites sous IE6.


----------



## ficelle (11 Avril 2006)

j'ai bien lu comme vous les tests de lionel sur macbidouille avec photoshop, mais bon... qui se sert vraiment des filtres qui sont utilisés ?! 

pour des operations courantes, c'est à dire tampon, lasso, reglages d'images, transformation, et meme enregistrement/applatissement de gros fichiers, le mini dechire...

bien plus rapide que mon bi-pro 867, et pas handicapant par rapport au G5 du taf  

un petit exemple avec une image plutot lourde... et pendant ce temps, stream de nova dans itunes, safari, et tout le tsoin-tsoin.


----------



## rockindé (12 Avril 2006)

J' ai reçu le Mini, impeccable silencieux/design/sobre: il fait moins de bruit que l' iMac G3 350, cheap instal, configuration airport livebox(réception optimale)...puis problème j' arrive sur le site de configuration de la livebox...déjà impossible de reconfigurer le nom et le mot de passe...bon passons "admin" "admin" puis Internet...je rentre mes identifiants:rien ne se passe...Impossible de se connecter?? 
Question on ne change pas d' indentifiant en passant à la livebox? je rentre mes indentifiants historiques...
Si quelqu' un a une début de réponse parceque la hotline j' ai déjà donné...


----------



## zepticlown (13 Avril 2006)

dis moi ficelle, ou as tu acheté tes 2 go de ram et a quel prix? 
j'ai un mac mini intel core duo 1.66 et 512 de ram, et me servant surtout de toshop, je pense que ce serait un bon investissement, merci.....


----------



## ficelle (13 Avril 2006)

130 piece chez clg... il y a peut etre moins cher, mais je n'avais ni l'envie de chercher, ni la patience d'attendre...


----------



## mOOnSlide (13 Avril 2006)

Ca y'est j'ai reçu mon Mac Mini  
Fichtre, ça change d emon PC super bruyant, lorsque je l'ai allumé je pensais qu'il ne fonctionnait pas tellement il est silencieux  
Je découvre Mac OS X, j'avoue que j'y vais un peu à tatons, car c'est complétement different de windows... mais nettement plus simple   De plus l'aide proposé sous mac os est REELLEMENT une aide, contrairement à celle sous windows  
Je pense que je vais poster pas mal sur ce forum, car les questions vont venir au fur et à mesure.

D'ailleur j'en ai une    j'ai en plus du mac mini un disque dur externe (branchement firewire) iomega minimax, et on m'avait dit qu'il pouvait s'allumer et s'éteindre automatiquement ,en même temps que le mac mini... mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire... je le fais donc manuellement (bouton on/off):rose:  si quelqu'un peu me conseiller je suis preneur 

Sinon, bien que je débutesous mac, je peux dire qu'on se sent plus à l'aise que sous windows ! mac os est réellement multitache... et rapide  

merci d'avance


----------



## fantax (13 Avril 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre Mac OS X, j'avoue que j'y vais un peu à tatons, car c'est complétement different de windows... mais nettement plus simple   De plus l'aide proposé sous mac os est REELLEMENT une aide, contrairement à celle sous windows
> Je pense que je vais poster pas mal sur ce forum, car les questions vont venir au fur et à mesure.



Salut

Il ya beaucoup de livres sur MacOS X. Celui de David Pogue "The Missing manual" sur Tiger est très important. (Ed. Eyrolles, Pogue Press).
Vois le site www.osfacile.com
et, bien sûr, et d'abord, le forum consacré, ici, au système.

Sur un point particulier (consultation qui m'a été précieuse ces jours-ci):
Sur les "préparatifs avant initialisation":
www.osfacile.com/preparatifs.html
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=61646&goto=newpost


----------



## fantax (13 Avril 2006)

surtout le FAQ  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129383


----------



## HmJ (14 Avril 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur j'en ai une    j'ai en plus du mac mini un disque dur externe (branchement firewire) iomega minimax, et on m'avait dit qu'il pouvait s'allumer et s'éteindre automatiquement ,en même temps que le mac mini... mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire... je le fais donc manuellement (bouton on/off):rose:  si quelqu'un peu me conseiller je suis preneur



Est-ce qu'au moins il se met en veille ? Le bouton peut rester allume (c'est le cas sur mon LaCie par exemple), mais en lui-meme le disque est eteint : si tu mets ta main dessus, tu ne le sens pas vibrer / chauffer, donc il est en veille, donc pas de probleme.



			
				mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, bien que je débutesous mac, je peux dire qu'on se sent plus à l'aise que sous windows ! mac os est réellement multitache... et rapide



Bon, la tu charies un peu : depuis 2000 Windows est un vrai multitache, meme si l'efficacite n'est pas optimale selon ta configuration et ton utilisation.  Par contre, sa gestion de la memoire est beaucoup plus souple, ce qui donne cette fluidite. Remarque qu'il y a encore quelques mois / annees, la reactivite n'etait pas celle que tu connais sur ta machine Intel...


----------



## mOOnSlide (16 Avril 2006)

Salut.

La lumière du mini max reste allumée en effet...donc je pensais qu'il ne s'éteignait pas :rose: 
C'est possible qu'il se mette en veille... je vérifierais   Merci en tous cas  



> Bon, la tu charies un peu : depuis 2000 Windows est un vrai multitache


Ben j'suis pô vraiment sur..car c'est vrai qu'il peux gérer plusieurs applications ouvertent en même temps..mais ça le fait planter régulièrement  
Avant j'étais sur Amiga..et là c'était du vrai multitache, comme sous le Mac


----------



## ficelle (17 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la tu charies un peu : depuis 2000 Windows est un vrai multitache, meme si l'efficacite n'est pas optimale selon ta configuration et ton utilisation.



si tu redémarres tout les jours ça va, mais je connais peut d'utilisateurs de windows qui arrivent à 10-20 jours d'uptime comme on le fait couramment sous OS X



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, sa gestion de la mémoire est beaucoup plus souple, ce qui donne cette fluidité.



mouais, cette pseudo fluidité est plutôt dut à une gestion de l'affichage à l'ancienne....

on verra ce que donne vista


----------



## Sebounet (20 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aimerais m'acheter le 20" Apple ... y'a-t-il des problèmes lors de l'utilisation avec un Mac Mini ? Je suis un peu à la masse question écrans... la carte graphique peut-elle influer sur la qualité d'image, la fuidité, ... ?

Plus clairement, est-ce que le 20" fonctionnera bien (voire même très bien vu le prix...) avec le Mac Mini ?

Je vous remercie !

PS: C'est vrai qu'il est pas cher ce Mac Mini:

- Mac Mini Core Duo 1,66 GHz, 1 Go de Ram, 80 Go de DD, AP, BT
- Clavier BT Apple
- Souris BT Apple
- Ecran 20" Apple

... 1700 euros ! Le mac enfin abordable à bas prix


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Avril 2006)

Sebounet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'aimerais m'acheter le 20" Apple ... y'a-t-il des problèmes lors de l'utilisation avec un Mac Mini ? Je suis un peu à la masse question écrans... la carte graphique peut-elle influer sur la qualité d'image, la fuidité, ... ?
> 
> ...


Pour ce budget, tu devrais prendre un Imac 20".


----------



## Sebounet (20 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce budget, tu devrais prendre un Imac 20".



En fait je n'aime pas trop le look de l'iMac, la grosse "barre blanche" ne me plaît pas...!
Puis j'ai déjà la souris et je n'ai pas envie d'avoir un clavier/souris de plus dont je ne saurais pas quoi faire...
Et le Mac Mini est super transportable et tout petit, ça me plaît !

Puis en fait t'as peut-être raison mais bon ....


----------



## valoriel (20 Avril 2006)

Ben tout dépend des tes besoins! Niveau look, l'ensemble mini+écran Apple est vachement plus design. Niveau performances, la comparaison s'effectue essentiellement sur la carte graphique.

A toi de voir qu'elle sera l'utilisation de ton ordi! Pour de la bureautique, internet, mails, photos et même de la vidéo HD, je te conseille le mac mini, plus transportable et au look incomparable. Si tu compte faire de la 3D, des jeux sous OS X ou sous Windows, pas  d'hésitations, l'iMac est fait pour toi.


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Mais oui, les CD 20 et 23" sont absolument superbes et marcheront tres bien avec la carte graphique integree. Aucun souci grace a la connectique DVI tout-numerique. Perso je pencherais pour le 23", la difference pour bosser en multi-fenetrage me saute aux yeux mais... c'est beaucoup plus cher desole


----------



## Sebounet (20 Avril 2006)

Oui... le 23" est trop cher pour moi ! Surtout que ce n'est pas du tout pour un usage professionel donc si je prends le 20" ce sera déjà très bien !

Valoriel : Je ne compte pas faire de jeux du tout ; quelques fois de la 3D sous Catia en passant par windows mais c'est tout!

Enfin finalement iMac 20" ou Mac Mini + Ecran 20"... c'est le même prix!


----------



## rockindé (20 Avril 2006)

A toi de voir si tu veux un tout en un ou un ordinateur et un écran...


----------



## ficelle (20 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce budget, tu devrais prendre un Imac 20".



l'avantage du mini est qu'il peut etre facilement revendu et changé pour un nouveau quand la gamme évolue... mais que tout le reste ne bouge pas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage du mini est qu'il peut etre facilement revendu et changé pour un nouveau quand la gamme évolue... mais que tout le reste ne bouge pas


C'est un fait, et tu fais bien de le préciser.


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Seb tu as passé ta commande? Parce que c'est exactement la config que je vais me prendre dans les semaines à venir, en rajoutrant des enceintes (peur etre les soundsticks uh uh uh!!)


----------



## captainamo (21 Avril 2006)

Aucun problème. le mini en dehors du 30 pouces gère à la perfection les apple display et tous les autres moniteurs.

j'ai moi-meme installé parallels sur le mini et windaube tourne du feu de dieu alors que je fais bcp d'encodage vidéo.

D'ailleurs ca m'amène à une question un peu difficile:
Depuis que j'ai ce mini, merveille de puissance dans une espace miniature mon powermac G5 est malheureux de n'être jamais allumé. Et avant qu'il ne finisse ca carrière comme machine à écrire pour mon père lorsque je partirai à la réunion cet été je me demandais s'il n'était pas possible d'utiliser sa puissance et de la combiné à celle du mini pour ces travaux d'encodage vidéos. 
Si oui, comment brancher les deux machines ensemble pour que le mini puisse utiliser le G5 comme calculateur supplémentaire?

En vous remerciant par avance.

Si vous avez des questions sur le mini malgrès ma longue absence je suis de retour pour répondre à vos questions lorsque c'est possible.


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

C'est quoi ta config exacte?
Niveau ram tu as combien? parce que j'hésite à mettre deux giga d'entrèe...


----------



## Sebounet (21 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Seb tu as passé ta commande? Parce que c'est exactement la config que je vais me prendre dans les semaines à venir, en rajoutrant des enceintes (peur etre les soundsticks uh uh uh!!)



Salut Titigrou, J'ai passé ma commande du Mac Mini le 12 et je n'ai toujours rien reçu, mais bon il y a eu le long we de Pâques donc j'espère que ça va bientôt arriver. Sinon je viens de passer dans l'aprem la commande pour le 20", qui devrait arriver dans 3 jours d'après Apple.. donc en gros en même temps que le mini en début de semaine prochaine si tout va bien!

Sinon pour la Ram, ça dépend vraiment si tu as besoin d'utiliser des applications non-UB pour le moment, parce que sinon 1 Go pour les applications optimisées c'est vraiment large. J'ai un PB 1,67 avec 1 Go de ram et tout marche très bien, Photoshop et compagnie. Donc si tu peux attendre que les applis passent en UB, à mon avis les 2Go ne servent pas à grand chose. Mais bon je me trompe peut-être! En tout cas pour moi ce sera 1Go pour l'instant...


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

je pense que je vais faire ça aussi, me commander un giga sur rue du commerce, et ensuite revendre la ram de base du mini!
Dès que tu reçois ton matos, prend une zolie photo pour voir la gueule que ca à ensemble! Ca doit etre classe!
Sinon, je sais pas si tu sais, ou quelqu'un d'autre, mais le disque dur, c'est un combien de tour?


----------



## Sebounet (21 Avril 2006)

5400... pas terrible, mais bon ! On doit pouvoir changer ça assez facilement mais bon, si on commence à tout changer on va arriver à plus cher qu'un PowerMac....


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Parce que il me semblai que ils etaient passé aux 7200 sur les intel... quel dommage...


----------



## captainamo (21 Avril 2006)

non ils étaient en 4200 sur les mini G4 (sauf sur le trés rare et mystérieux G4 1,5Ghz) et pour les intel c'est du 5400. Honnétement ca fuse et 2Go de ram ca dépend ce que tu fais avec. Perso avec imovie, encodage vidéo et parallels je crois que c'est un bon choix lol.


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Ben mon utilisation c'est du net, du torrent (ceux de jeux video.com entendons nous bien!), des films, des mp3, de la photo amateur, donc iphoto et photoshop, eventuellement aperture, du traitement de texte pour mes rapports, et c'est tout en gros. Donc bon un giga devrait suffir je pense... quoi que en general je fais beaucoup de choses en même temps... Sur mon imac 1,8 ghz, je rame avec 512 quand je fais ca, faut dire que il est en perf reduite pour limiter le bruit!


----------



## Sebounet (21 Avril 2006)

Même utilisation que moi ! Photo/Retouche photo, Musique, Internet, Office, ... on va se faire très plaisir je pense


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Oue!!! Surtout dis moi seb quand tu le reçois, pour me dire un peu comment ca fonctionne et surtout, surtout, si c'est le silence total!


----------



## Sebounet (21 Avril 2006)

Pas de problème, je posterai plein de photos et jvous raconterai un peu...
Jferai quelques petits tests entre le Mac Mini et mon PB, histoire de voir la diff qui va être assez énorme je pense! (et j'espère !).


----------



## captainamo (21 Avril 2006)

La différence est énorme et la machine extrémement silencieuse. Pour aperture 2Go lol


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Quand tu dis "extremement silencieuse", c'est à dire zéro bruit, ou un bruit de soufflerie??


----------



## captainamo (21 Avril 2006)

un leger souffle tout de meme. Il y a quand meme une ventilation. Mais franchement ce n'est pas génant.


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

le centre agrée apple aussi ne trouvait pas mon imac bruyant...


----------



## captainamo (21 Avril 2006)

l'imac fait plus de bruit du moins l'imac G5 que le mini intel et encore quand les ventilos sont calmes car sinon le G5 fait un boucan d'enfer quand il bosse beaucoup. Pour le mini ce n'est absolument pas le cas.


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Encore une question!! La ram pour le core duo mini, c'est de la sodim ou de la ram classique??


----------



## captainamo (21 Avril 2006)

c'est une ram spéciale pour les derniers intel: c'est de la ddr2 667Mhz donc avec une fréquence plus élevée que ce qu'il y avait chez intel avant.


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Et on en trouve où à part chez apple et crucial??


----------



## captainamo (22 Avril 2006)

chez tous les assembleurs pc du coin qui vende des cartes mères et des processeurs intel core duo lol. 
Evite de prendre tout de meme de la noname mais au moins si tu sais l'installer dans ton mac ca te coute bien moins cher que l'apple store ou les revendeurs apple.


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

Oki oki. J'ai vu sur l'univers mac de ce mois ci un toto pour démonter le mini, ça à l'air pénible et long quand même...


----------



## patrickz (22 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Oki oki. J'ai vu sur l'univers mac de ce mois ci un toto pour démonter le mini, ça à l'air pénible et long quand même...


 Tout est expliqué ici


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

Oue donc c'est une ram specifique qui va encore couter bonbon...


----------



## belzebuth (22 Avril 2006)

dsp-memory.de -> ordre internationaux. 99&#8364; livraison comprise pour 1Go. le moins cher en europe, visiblement...


----------



## patrickz (22 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Oue donc c'est une ram specifique qui va encore couter bonbon...


Oue
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=5164


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

En fait ca revient moins cher de prendre l'option un giga de ram chez apple lors de l'achat, que d'acheter une barette de un giga par la suite comme sur macway... Certes, on aura les deux barettes de 256 fournie par apple en rab, on pourra eventuellement en mettre une de 256 + celle de un giga, pour avoir 1,256 go... mais bon l'autre après pour la revendre... bon courage!


----------



## patrickz (22 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> dsp-memory.de -> ordre internationaux. 99 livraison comprise pour 1Go. le moins cher en europe, visiblement...


C'est pas 84,80 plutôt? (79,90 + 4,90 de Versandkosten)
http://www.dsp-memory.de/v1/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1485&


----------



## patrickz (22 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> En fait ca revient moins cher de prendre l'option un giga de ram chez apple lors de l'achat, que d'acheter une barette de un giga par la suite comme sur macway... Certes, on aura les deux barettes de 256 fournie par apple en rab, on pourra eventuellement en mettre une de 256 + celle de un giga, pour avoir 1,256 go... mais bon l'autre après pour la revendre... bon courage!


Vrai, c'est surtout intéressant si tu veux acheter le Mini moins cher que sur l'Apple Store, genre Fnac avec 6% de réduction.

Et 2Go de RAM sur l'Apple Store c'est hyper cher (300&#8364


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

genre ofup avec 10% de reduc, ou apple on campus avec 12% de reduc, ou apple pro santé avec presque 20% de réduc!


----------



## patrickz (22 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> genre ofup avec 10% de reduc, ou apple on campus avec 12% de reduc, ou apple pro santé avec presque 20% de réduc!


oui mais là c'est réservé aux privilégiés


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

Mon paternel est médecin, mais ca me fait chier de lui demander quand même! Puis je sais pas si après y a un controle fiscal que il a pas la machine!


----------



## patrickz (22 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Mon paternel est médecin, mais ca me fait chier de lui demander quand même! Puis je sais pas si après y a un controle fiscal que il a pas la machine!


Il a droit de l'acheter et de t'en faire cadeau


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

J'y pensais oui!! Mais bon va dire ça à un co..ard de controleur du fisc ou des impots! J'ai rien contre eux si il y en a sur le forum! lol


----------



## patrickz (22 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'y pensais oui!! Mais bon va dire ça à un co..ard de controleur du fisc ou des impots! J'ai rien contre eux si il y en a sur le forum! lol


Si en plus il te verse la remise de 20% il n'a rien gagné donc il est OK avec le fisc


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

Comment ça? bon j'ai un cours de physique à donner, je reviens dans deux heures! Je vais encore rever de mon futur mini!! Comme cette nuit! le gars qui perd un peu la tête!  :rateau:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!

J'ai eu monc Mini intel core duo hier et tout fonctionne à merveille. :love:
Je suis resté avec les 512 mo de ram d'origine et je ne trouve pas cela vraiment handicapant pour une utilisation courante. En tout cas je ne remarque pas de "temps de latence" même pour les applications tournant sous Rosetta, tout au plus il faut patienter quelques instants supplémentaires au démarrage de celles ci.

De même, le wifi fonctionne à plein régime sans déconnection, ni diminution de la portée du signal. Et pourtant j'utilise le wifi de la livebox qui n'est pas un modèle de stabilité.

Donc, une très bonne machine, peu bruyante et suffisamment véloce pour l'utilisateur lambda (voire même lambada ).

Alors, je souhaite autant de plaisir à tous les futurs acheteurs !!


----------



## rockindé (22 Avril 2006)

La machine a été très décriée à sa sortie...mais c' est quand même bizarre tout ces utilisateurs heureux, alors que c' est bien connu un forum est un endroit oû l' on parle avant tout des "trains en retard" (oû l' on pousse des coups de gueule...pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire entre les lignes).

En clair mon Mini me satisfait pleinement, le seul hic c' est les applications natives, quelques problèmes sur internet (déjà abordés MIME, radio française, etc...) mais ce n' est qu' une question de temps...


----------



## belzebuth (22 Avril 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas 84,80&#8364; plutôt? (79,90&#8364; + 4,90&#8364; de Versandkosten)
> http://www.dsp-memory.de/v1/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1485&




non non, ça c'est celle du powerbook...

http://www.dsp-memory.de/v1/catalog/eu_shipping_en.php
http://www.dsp-memory.de/v1/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1740&



1Go sur l'apple store coute 110&#8364;. commander la barette coute 89&#8364; + expédition et donne 1,280MB de ram. et une barette de 256 à revendre, même pour 20&#8364;.
c'est quand même vachement plus intéressant...

et, encore une fois, même si tu es content avec tes 512 de ram, sache que ton mini serait deux à trois fois plus rapide avec 1280MB! la différence est énorme!!!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Avril 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> La machine a été très décriée à sa sortie...mais c' est quand même bizarre tout ces utilisateurs heureux, alors que c' est bien connu un forum est un endroit oû l' on parle avant tout des "trains en retard" (oû l' on pousse des coups de gueule...pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire entre les lignes).
> 
> En clair mon Mini me satisfait pleinement, le seul hic c' est les applications natives, quelques problèmes sur internet (déjà abordés MIME, radio française, etc...) mais ce n' est qu' une question de temps...



Et oui la plupart des problèmes ne sont pas causés par le Mini mais par le manque d'application en UB. Mais forcément les gens font l'amalgame machine/application.

Après, c'est sûr ce n'est pas un "foudre de guerre", mais il n'ya pas vraiment d'équivalent PC sérieux qui allie à ce point encombrement mini et puissance.


----------



## rockindé (22 Avril 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Et oui la plupart des problèmes ne sont pas causés par le Mini mais par le manque d'application en UB. Mais forcément les gens font l'amalgame machine/application.
> 
> Après, c'est sûr ce n'est pas un "foudre de guerre", mais il n'ya pas vraiment d'équivalent PC sérieux qui allie à ce point encombrement mini et puissance.



Et design


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

+1 pour les macs!!!! oue!!!!


----------



## captainamo (23 Avril 2006)

perso je trouve que c'est un foudre de puissance lol. En fait quand je l'ai pris je ne pensais pas qu'il pourrait battre mon powermac G5 à ce point là (dès lors que l'appli est UB évidemment). 
Franchement une machine pareil vaut largement son prix. Du core duo c'est pas donné et apple je trouve n'exagèrent pas trop. C'est sûr que ca serait mieux )à 699 pour le core duo et 549 le core solo mais bon faut bien que apple gagnent bien de l'argent pour nous proposer dans l'avenir un os, des logicielles et des machines toujours plus impressionnantes.


----------



## titigrou (23 Avril 2006)

C'est quoi ta config exacte?


----------



## rockindé (23 Avril 2006)

Perso le bon en puissance est énorme, iMac G3 350 Mhz 320 Mo 6 Go lecteur cd carte graqhique ?...mais vu la robustesse de l' iMac je le garde d' ailleurs même avec le carton d' origine, complet il ne vaut plus rien...il n' a plus qu' une valeur sentimentalement 

Lorsque les applications UB vont rappliquer on meusurera le bon en puissance...plus facilement.


----------



## bouddha1212 (24 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai parcouru avec attention votre forum et le trouve passionnant. Je suis complètement novice en informatique(j'ai ma freebox depuis un an) et suis à  la recherche d'une solution  informatique trés silencieuse. J'utilise mon ordi 1 h par jour pour boursicoter-mailler-surfer, +2h par jour pour la tv et  lecture   de dvd. Un pc portable est silencieux mais peu ergonomique(petit écran),il existe une "copie"  du minimac chez AOPEN, mais bonjour le prix(probablement 1300euros) sans clavier-souris, sans écran, sans window!
Reste l'alternative du mini mac.Pourrais-je le connecter à ma freebox pour profiter de la tv numérique sur un écran tft?Les  512 de ram d'origine du core duo suffiront-elle?
En fait ça me permettrait, pour le même budget qu'un pc portable, de posséder un ordi de bureau confortable:
1 mini mac = 870euros
1 écran tft 17 "basique"= 200euros
1 ensemble clavier-souris sans  fil  30euros
donc pour 11OOeuros je devrais être tiré d'affaire?
Désolé pour la  longueur, et merci d'avance pour vos conseils
Cordialement


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Il n'y a aucun soucis de pouvoir regarder la télé sur ton mac via la freebox  . Et les 512 Mo de Ram seront AMPLEMENT suffisant pour l'usage que tu fais de ton mac . Voilà


----------



## bouddha1212 (24 Avril 2006)

Merci pour la vélocité de ta réponse.
Côté consommation éléctrique  un  mini mac core duo ça donne quoi??
cordialementt


----------



## rockindé (24 Avril 2006)

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore
Lorsqu' il sera ré-ouvert, le Mini est détaillé...la consommation doit y être spécifiée...

La consommation est ridicule, et dans Préférences Système il y a un économiseur d' énergie permettant de configurer le système à sa guise...

http://www.apple.com/environment/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore
> Lorsqu' il sera ré-ouvert, le Mini est détaillé...la consommation doit y être spécifiée...
> 
> La consommation est ridicule, et dans Préférences Système il y a un économiseur d' énergie permettant de configurer le système à sa guise...
> ...


Fermé?!

Macbook ou pas Macbook?


----------



## bouddha1212 (24 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai pas trouvé la conso électriquedu mini mac core duo  mais  logiquement elle devrait s'apparenter à celle d'un pc portable(même matériel utilisé) ???

Cordialement


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Oue donc c'est une ram specifique qui va encore couter bonbon...



Non pas forcément, va faire un tour sur le site rue-montgallet tu verras que ce n'est pas beaucoup plus cher


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Avril 2006)

bouddha1212 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas trouvé la conso électriquedu mini mac core duo  mais  logiquement elle devrait s'apparenter à celle d'un pc portable(même matériel utilisé) ???
> 
> Cordialement



La conso maxi du Mac mini est donnée pour 110W


----------



## bouddha1212 (24 Avril 2006)

merci Darkorange
A+


----------



## Sebounet (24 Avril 2006)

Je viens de recevoir mon Mac Mini ! Comme promis je vous raconte un peu...

Alors la configuration :

Mac Mini Core Duo 1,66 GHz
1024 Mo DDR2 667 MHz
80 Go DD 5400 tr/min

Le reste... comme tout le monde !

Comme d'habitude : un plaisir d'ouvrir la boîte en se demandant comment Apple fait pour faire les choses aussi bien... la classe, j'adore !
Installation et connexion à internet en 30 min, impeccable ! (J'ai formaté et réinstallé Mac OS avec uniquement ce que je voulais).

Niveau bruit : très très bien ! On entend légèrement le ventilo et ça vibrouille un peu mais c'est impeccable, presque inaudible. En comparaison, mon PowerBook est 10 fois plus bruyant alors que je le trouve déjà super silencieux.

Airport : je suis à 5m du modem et je capte au maximum, donc aucun problème, très bon débit, RAS.

J'ai fait un petit test pour comparer avec mon PowerBook (1,67 Ghz, 1Go DDR2 533MHz, ATI Radeon 9700 128 Mo, 80 Go DD 5400 tr/min).

Le test: exportation avec QuickTime d'un fichier HD 720p (1280x688) de 63 Mo en "MPEG4 - Haut débit".
Les résultats: PowerBook : 19 min 40 s  /  Mac Mini : 12 min 17 s

Donc c'est pas mal du tout !

Voila pour les premières impressions... que du positif donc !
Et Front Row c'est vraiment super sympa... voilou !

La suite, plus tard !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Avril 2006)

C'est clair que pour les applications en UB la différence est flagrante. Lorsque je compare avec mon iBook G4 dernière rév. la différence de vitesse est flagrante.

Sans oublier comme vous l'avez déjà dit que le Mac Mini est l'un des plus évolutif de la gamme : ajout de ram, changement du disque dur, voire pourquoi pas du processeur... C'est donc un investissement intéressant à long terme car on pourra se contenter d'une simple mise à jour.


----------



## belzebuth (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et les 512 Mo de Ram seront AMPLEMENT suffisant pour l'usage que tu fais de ton mac . Voilà



ça je ne suis pas d'accord... je pense qu'un Mac Mini core solo 1280 Go de ram sera plus agréable qu'un core duo 512MB de ram... Le top restant bien sur le core duo avec 1280 MB de ram, voir plus!


----------



## rockindé (24 Avril 2006)

C' est sûr que la Ram joue:Quid du plus rapide Core Duo 512 Mo ou Simple Core 2 Go????


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> C' est sûr que la Ram joue:Quid du plus rapide Core Duo 512 Mo ou Simple Core 2 Go????




pour encoder un cd dans itunes, en se balladant sur macgé avec une fenetre eyetv ouverte, le core duo sera plus rapide.... si par contre tu lances xp avec parallels et que tu veux continuer à matter la tv, le mono 2go risque de reprendre l'avantage


----------



## bouddha1212 (24 Avril 2006)

Ouaip! C'est à méditer!
Avec l'option graveur le core solo coûte 170 euros de moins que le duo! largement de quoi ajouter 1go de mémoire.
Je suis "tombé" sur une revue ou l'on démonte un core solo pour le métamorphoser en "super" core duo. L'affaire est coûteuse  pour l'instant mais avec la chute des prix  programmée par Intel, d'ici un an ce sera trés bon marché.
Vous avez lu  cet article? Votre opinion?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Une belle machine quoi qu'il en soit et la première machine " grand public " très évolutive


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

bouddha1212 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip! C'est à méditer!



tu parles quand même de freebox, de flux vidéo, donc encodage, re-encodage... à mon avis, tu as intérêt à privilégier la vitesse du processeur  

pour une simple utilisation bureautique, photo familiale, web, j'aurais plutôt tendance à conseiller le solo+max de ram avec possibilité d'upgrader en duo dans le futur.

mais des qu'on parle vidéo, le core duo, même avec moins de ram me semble plus séduisant... des que tu peux, remplaces une 256 mo par 1 go, et des que tu peux à nouveau tu éjectes la deuxième....


----------



## belzebuth (24 Avril 2006)

tout dépend si tu as les moyens de passer rapidement à 1280MB ou pas... si pas, je te conseille le SOLO à upgrader en Merom Duo dans 1 an.
Si oui le core duo à upgrader à 1280MB dans un mois...

au choix!


----------



## captainamo (25 Avril 2006)

la ram est indispensable dès que tu veux faire de la vidéo. Mon mini core duo avec 512Mo sous imovie mettait un temps fou pour lancer l'encodage pour mettre les thémes de imovie et pas question d'aller faire quoi que ce soit à coté il se trainé lamentablement. Et lorsque j'ai mis 2Go et bien c'est imovie + eyetv+ safari+ichat+adium+mail+iphoto+itunes+page+parallels en meme temps et la machine fuse comme une dingue. Je pense que si ton budget est seré cherche tjrs à privilégier la ram. L'idéal étant le core duo avec bcp de ram, mais je pense que meme avec core solo, quitte à ce que l'encodage soit plus long le fait que la machine reste trés réactive grace à la ram te fera préférer un core solo rempli de ram qu'un core duo qui va se trainer car n'ayant pas assez de mémoire à sa disposition


----------



## bouddha1212 (25 Avril 2006)

merci à tous pour vos réponses. En fait, depuis la répréssion exercée sur le téléchargement je n'encode quasiment jamais.  J'utilise mon ordi de  manière "basique":surf,écoute cd, lecture dvd, télévision. Inutile donc de me "suréquiper" pour des fonctions que je n'utilise que rarement. Le Merom arrive à la rentrée, le prix des Yonah va dégringoler et si j'en ressens le besoin je  pourrais upgrader totalement mon mini à moindre coût. Je suis  amené à m'intérésser aux  MAC suiteà une visite chez un ami: sa machine a  1O ANS(!!!) et il  continue à l'utiliser au quotidien à titre semi- professionnel. Ses deux filles qui 'tournent' sous PC  changent de machine tout les  3 ans.
Ca donne  à réfléchir, non?
Cordialement


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Bien sur mais change le processeur du mini , il faut déjà s'y connaître et de deux c'est plus économique même si ca coûte pas si cher que ca un processeur de change sa machine


----------



## captainamo (25 Avril 2006)

c'est clair que ta machine tu vas la garder 10 ans mais faut voir l'utilisation que tu en fais. Si tu as envie dans 8 ans de mettre les nouveaux logiciels et le nouveau mac os peut etre que ca ne sera pas possible mais si ta machine avec les logiciels que tu as te suffisent il n'y a pas d elimite. Je connais une personne qui utilisait son mac de 1984 jusqu'à il y a deux ans quand la machine a grillé. Ca ne lui était jamais vu à l'idée de le changer car la machine répondait à ses besoins et n'en avait pas d'autres.


----------



## bouddha1212 (25 Avril 2006)

c'est à méditer, mais il ressort de mes "sondages" que le matériel Mac est plus fiable. Force  est de constater  que l'évolution du matériel et des besoins informatiques  sont tellement  rapides  que Mac  ou PC,  quelque part, c'est  du "jetable"


----------



## rockindé (25 Avril 2006)

Mon iMac G3 (02/2000), même dépasé ha le marketing, tient toujours la route point de vue:internet et photo en amateur...mais c' est vrai qu' il ne fait pas le poids, d' un point de vue confort, face à mon 23" hd et mon Mini Core Duo...Je crois que le Mini, s' il s' avère aussi fiable va durer plus longtemps...je ne changerai plus que l' écran:sauf bien sûr si l' avancée technologique l' empêche de faire ce que pourquoi je l' utilise...


----------



## bouddha1212 (25 Avril 2006)

beaucoup d'enthousiasme de la part des possésseurs de core duo; il m'est de plus en plus difficile de résister! un copain PCiste m'a affirmé que je ne pourrais plus communiquer avec lui par Skype, info ou  intox?


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

bouddha1212 a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup d'enthousiasme de la part des possésseurs de core duo; il m'est de plus en plus difficile de résister! un copain PCiste m'a affirmé que je ne pourrais plus communiquer avec lui par Skype, info ou  intox?




Intox totale


----------



## totorino (25 Avril 2006)

Skype tourne parfaitement sous core duo.


----------



## ficelle (25 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Intox totale




flood total....


----------



## captainamo (26 Avril 2006)

skype existe sur mac donc tu pourras communiquer avec lui qu'il soit sur mac, windows ou linux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

C'est Skype 2 qui ne tourne pas encore sur Tiger.


----------



## bouddha1212 (26 Avril 2006)

merci à tous et à toutes pour la rapidité et la clarté  de vos réponses. Je dois vous avouer que quand j'ai parlé de m'acheter un mini mac mon "entourage"s'est montré décourageant, je cite:"Mac, c'est pour les riches, tu vas rentrer dans un monde ou tout est trés cher, c'est pour ça que je suis passé sous pc"
ou encore un autre"tu vas te retrouver seul dans ton coin, t'es dèja paumé sous Window parce que tu n'y connais rien, alors imagine avec ton mini Mac..."
Le fond de ma pensée: pour ce qui est de l'isolement, c'est faux, à preuve sur ce forum j'ai toujours des réponses claires et rapides
-visiblement on peux  tout à fait avoir un mac et faire des échanges avec  un pc
-c'est vrai que les produits mac sont relativement chers, mais on en a pour son argent côté finition et fiabilité,alors le surcoût est amorti dans le temps
-pour un "poireau" de mon espèce qui utilise son ordi de manière minimaliste l'offre logicielle fournie avec le mini mac est suffisante, donc rien à rajouter et à dépenser
-c'est pas ma faute s'il n'existe pas de mini pc réellement silencieux et efficace ,le tout à un prix abordable(voir le prix exhorbitant du nano-pc AOPEN)
Sur ce, une petite question: la fête des pères approche, vous croyez qu'une petite promo côté mini mac est envisageable?
Cordialement


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

Non Apple ne fait pas de promo a cause de la fête des pères . Désolé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

Il y a toujours le Refurb et les petites annonces.


----------



## captainamo (26 Avril 2006)

pour le prix tu as justement l'argument ultime: le mac mini est plus de deux fois moins cher que son équivalent pc (nano pc avec le meme équipement).

Ca c'est certain tu ne seras pas isolée, tu trouveras forcément du monde qui utilise un mac partout en france. Et sinon on est là tu peux compter sur nous. 

Aucun pb pour les échanges avec les pc y a tout qui marche surtout maintenant avec les mac intel tu peux meme lancer windows en émulation ou nativement pour tout faire tourner lol mais je pense pas que tu utiliseras ce genre de solution puisque la quasitotalité des formats est lu par le mac. 

Ensuite si tu te crois nul en informatique tu vas vraiment faire pleurer tes collègues pc par tes futurs créations. En 10 min j'ai fait un mille fois meilleur diaporama sous keynote que mes collègues qui ont passé plus d'une heure sur powerpoint. Tu verras l'ergonomie des logiciels apple est trés différente que les autres logiciels mais sont infiniment plus simple d'utilisation c'est hallucinant.

Pour payer un mac moins cher je ne sais pas si tu es étudiant ou si tu connais un étudiant ou un enseignant mais il y a une petite réduc.


----------



## rockindé (26 Avril 2006)

Si tu es affilié à la fnac, il y a 6% de remise...sinon il y a
2% si tu es inscrit sur:
http://www.ebuyclub.com/  il y a quelques fois en plus des coupons de réduction supplémentaires, j' ai eu 70&#8364; de remise pour 1000&#8364; d' achat (iBook de ma soeur).

Sinon inscrit toi sur l' AppleStore il y a très souvent des bons de réduction de 35&#8364;...pour 350&#8364; d' achat...mais pas plus.Il y a souvent des packs proposés (ordinateur + imprimante), et des remises sur des accessoires.

Bref Apple et les remises...

Si tu es un lève très tôt et très rapide:

http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/refurb/fr/

Médiacash aussi propose des occasions(ils reprennent les ordinateurs de moins de trois ans):
http://84.96.22.14/mediacash/FMPro

ebay(là le résultats est aléatoire):
http://www.ebay.fr/


----------



## Tonton Nestor (26 Avril 2006)

Sinon, il faut aussi aller voir du côté de la Fnac. Avec l'achat de certains logiciels et matériels ils font quelquefois des promos, ou offrent quelque chose pour l'achat de telle ou telle chose.


----------



## bouddha1212 (26 Avril 2006)

MILLE MERCI! je déménage courant juin, dès mon réaménagement fini je fonce à la "fenaque" m'acheter cette mini merveille(la fenaque micro est un magasin toulousaing !)
J'ai repéré  un clavier-souris sans fil à 14,80 Euros chez Leclerc, un Labtec.
Au CashConverters j'ai vu un écran tft 17 Sony, si tout va bien je devrais l'emporter pour 150euros
Vous croyez que ça pourra  coller avec mon mini?
Cordialement


----------



## belzebuth (26 Avril 2006)

ça irait très bien, mais je te conseillerais qd meme le clavier apple si possible... c'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est plus pratique!


----------



## ficelle (26 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ça irait très bien, mais je te conseillerais qd meme le clavier apple si possible... c'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est plus pratique!



c'est clair que le clavier filaire est un accessoire à garder de coté... genre plus de pile pour le sans fil, ou machine bien planté, et besoin de faire un reset de pram....


----------



## captainamo (26 Avril 2006)

prend un clavier mac tant qu'à faire, certaines touches (trés peu rassure toi) ne sont pas placées au meme endroit.


----------



## bouddha1212 (27 Avril 2006)

ok! et sinon, concernant l'écran?
Cordialement


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Ca dépend quel type d'écran tu veux puis la résolution ..


----------



## captainamo (27 Avril 2006)

L'écran dépend de tes besoins et de ton budget.


----------



## bouddha1212 (28 Avril 2006)

je faisais allusion à l'écran Sony 17 dont je  parlais plus haut, ?


----------



## captainamo (28 Avril 2006)

s'il te convient il n'y a aucun problème à mon avis.


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2006)

bouddha1212 a dit:
			
		

> MILLE MERCI! je déménage courant juin, dès mon réaménagement fini je fonce à la "fenaque" m'acheter cette mini merveille(la fenaque micro est un magasin toulousaing !)
> J'ai repéré  un clavier-souris sans fil à 14,80 Euros chez Leclerc, un Labtec.
> Au CashConverters j'ai vu un écran tft 17 Sony, si tout va bien je devrais l'emporter pour 150euros
> Vous croyez que ça pourra  coller avec mon mini?
> Cordialement


Les prix des processeurs Intel vont bien baisser car de nouveaux vont sortir à partir de juin-juillet, donc il est à subodorer une répercussion de baisse des prix sur les machines *ou* une augmentation de la puissance des procs vers ce même mois de juin... à voir.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Le 28 mai , le prix des processeurs baissent


----------



## bouddha1212 (29 Avril 2006)

Ouaip, pour sûr que le prix des  processeurs baisse, mais les machines vont-elles baisser tout de suite pour autant? pas sûr. En fait j'ai pas de bol, je dois  acheter  une machine au plus tard à la mi-juillet(je dois restituer mon pc portable prêté),  et l Merom  et autres arrivent en septembre. ..A peine achetée ma machine sera obsolète  Snif....


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

bouddha1212 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, pour sûr que le prix des  processeurs baisse, mais les machines vont-elles baisser tout de suite pour autant? pas sûr. En fait j'ai pas de bol, je dois  acheter  une machine au plus tard à la mi-juillet(je dois restituer mon pc portable prêté),  et l Merom  et autres arrivent en septembre. ..A peine achetée ma machine sera obsolète  Snif....





Toutes les machines sont obsolètes une fois acheté


----------



## belzebuth (29 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les machines sont obsolètes une fois acheté



la mienne l'est pas encore... (je sais, je sais, ça devrait arriver fin mai...)


----------



## captainamo (29 Avril 2006)

une machine n'est obsolète dès lors que l'on ne peut plus faire ce que l'on souhaite faire avec.


----------



## patrickz (29 Avril 2006)

bouddha1212 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, pour sûr que le prix des  processeurs baisse, mais les machines vont-elles baisser tout de suite pour autant? pas sûr. En fait j'ai pas de bol, je dois  acheter  une machine au plus tard à la mi-juillet(je dois restituer mon pc portable prêté),  et l Merom  et autres arrivent en septembre. ..A peine achetée ma machine sera obsolète  Snif....


Woodcrest en juin (serveurs), Conroe en juillet (desktops), Merom en août (laptops).

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1708


----------



## rockindé (29 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> une machine n'est obsolète dès lors que l'on ne peut plus faire ce que l'on souhaite faire avec.



Je rejoins ton analyse de la situation...j' ajouterais elle est aussi obsolète lorqu' elle ne peut plus utiliser les avancées logitielles: pour résumé mon iMac G3, agé de six ans, peut tourner sur Panther!!
Les histoires de Mhz, processeur c' est juste une question de marketing et de challenge technologique.On peut dire que sa machine est obsolète lorsqu' on a réussi à l' utiliser à 100%, de ses capacités, et qu' elle devient un obstacle à sa propre progression "numérique"!!


----------



## bouddha1212 (30 Avril 2006)

Ouaip! Au train où vont les choses il faudra louer son ordi et changer  pour un nouveau modèle tout les six mois. Un ami a un pc Pentium 4 à 3,4Ghtz, 1,5go de ram, une super carte graphique, eh bien il sera  un peu juste en  2007 pour faire  tourner Vista, le futur window!
Cordialement


----------



## rockindé (30 Avril 2006)

bouddha1212 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip! Au train où vont les choses il faudra louer son ordi et changer  pour un nouveau modèle tout les six mois. Un ami a un pc Pentium 4 à 3,4Ghtz, 1,5go de ram, une super carte graphique, eh bien il sera  un peu juste en  2007 pour faire  tourner Vista, le futur window!
> Cordialement



Sur Mac, pour le moment ce n' est pas ce folklore là qui est de mise...


----------



## captainamo (1 Mai 2006)

Apple c'est pas Microsoft, Les Mac OS X sont faits pour pouuvoir tourner correctement sur des machines un peu ancienne.
Vista, je ne préfère ne pas en parler mais je trouve que c'est une énorme blague. Un OS qui apporte moins que Mac OS X qui coutera trois fois le prix de Mac os X et qui tournera correctement que sur des machines ultra récentes je trouve ca se moquer du monde.


----------



## bouddha1212 (1 Mai 2006)

Ouaip! c'est une des raisons qui me font m'intéresser au monde Mac. Je dois normalement rencontrer  un "linuxien" qui tourne sur internet avec un barebone d'un autre âge acheté 40euros! Par contre il s'est  fait plaisir avec un superbe écran plat. Une autre forme de résistance au marketing éffréné...
Cordialement


----------



## captainamo (1 Mai 2006)

Linux c'est super mais pour quelqu'un qui a une bonne maîtrise du monde informatique. Dison pour quelqu'un qui se débrouille. 
Perso j'ai choisi la simplicité du mac entre autre pour les logiciels apple comme iphoto, idvd, imovie, iweb, pages, keynote où je n'ai trouvé aucun équivalent ailleur.

Mais si après tu es heureux avec open office et les logiciels de montages vidéos et de photo que l'on trouve sur Linux je te conseille de passer sur Linux tu pourras je pense t'en tirer pour moins cher. Après avec les processeurs intel sur mac on peut faire tourner déjà sous parallels (encore en développement y a bcp de chose à améliorer) windows, linux et tous les OS que tu veux. Mais je pense que ca sera parfaitement au point avec Léopard le prochain Mac os X


----------



## bouddha1212 (2 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup
Cordialement


----------



## rockindé (2 Mai 2006)

Certains se posent, encore, la question concernant les jeux et le Mini:


*Doom3 & Mini Intel Duo Core*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3061908190632179260

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5878011602063496630&pl=true


----------



## Camel (3 Mai 2006)

Je confirme... J'ai testé la démon de Doom3 sur mon mini core duo (avec ram d'origine)


----------



## belzebuth (3 Mai 2006)

c'est sensé être bien? sur les vidéos on voit rien...


----------



## Camel (3 Mai 2006)

censé être bien ??? Ben on peut jouer surtouttt. Ce que montre surtout la vidéo, c'est la qualité de défilement des images, sans trop de hachurs.
Pour ma part, je me suis régalé sur doomIII


----------



## brome (3 Mai 2006)

Bon, concrètement, le compteur d'images/secondes indique combien ?


----------



## rockindé (3 Mai 2006)

Mon ixus 40 était sur le mode vidéo compact 15 images/seconde...Je vais essayer d' en faire une en 60 images/seconde...mais je n' aurai qu' une minute de vidéo.


----------



## brome (3 Mai 2006)

Moi, une simple capture d'écran fixe montrant le compteur de fps, ça me suffirait.


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

Ce serait tout de suite plus clair...au fait ca change de beaucoup pour les jeux si on a deux gigas de RAM au lieu de 512 mégas?


----------



## Camel (3 Mai 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Bon, concrètement, le compteur d'images/secondes indique combien ?



désolé, je n'ai plus le jeu sur le disque dur... Je ne peux donc pas faire une capture d'écran avec le compteur d'images/seconde


----------



## rockindé (4 Mai 2006)

J' ai trouvé la console (ctrl+alt(option)+><) mais je n' arrive pas à trouver_ pour entrer:
com_showfps 1 (compteur fps)
idem pm_thirdperson1 (mode à la 3° personne)
Sinon

give all
give berserk
give health
give weapons
give ammo

Si quelqu' un a la réponse pour _:

J' ai envoyé sur Google vidéo un mpeg4 de 60 images/seconde...


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mai 2006)

Petit rappel : le sujet du fil est "*Mac mini intel core duo: vos questions*"


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Certains se posent, encore, la question concernant les jeux et le Mini:
> 
> 
> *Doom3 & Mini Intel Duo Core*
> ...



Euh... Tu ne dis pas sur quel ecran / quelle resolution tu as sorti ca, si ? Et sinon, quelle est ton utilisation a part le jeu ?


----------



## rockindé (4 Mai 2006)

Je ne joue pas sur le Mini, c' était devant les critiques et le tollé concernant le chipset intégré que j' ai décidé de télécharger Doom3 UB...pour voir.

Internet, vidéo, photo en amateurs, etc...Je l' ai gonflé à bloc car je le garderai jusqu' à sa mort...même si dans quelques années j' achète un autre Mac, portable?, plus récent...

 

La question posée était peut-on jouer avec le Mini sans tomber dans le hardcore Gamer, même si les "vrais" jouent en arcade et sur neo geo/pc engine/etc..., la réponse est oui!! 

Ps:quoiqu' un bon Baldur's des familles et je craque...

L' écran hd lcd 23", résolution 1280 x 768
Le jeu dans une fenêtre qui doit faire entre 17" et 19" medium quality(640x480) options avancées: tout ok.
Le jeu n' est pas en full screen car il y a des ralentissements...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1049439722085224996

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9020727986329719747

30 images/seconde prise de vue vidéo

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=717225346191817643

60 images/seconde prise de vue vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de recevoir mon mini dual core. J'ai ajouté, difficilement, 2Go de ram ainsi qu'un boitier externe USB2 pour un DD.
Ma question est la suivante, est-ce normal que je ne puisse pas booter sur le disque externe?
J'avais cru lire que c'était possible ....

Quand je vais sur démarrage, il ne me propose pas le DD externe (qui possède un OSX)
Quand j'essaye de faire l'installation de Tiger sur le DD externe il refuse...

une idée ??

Merci.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (11 Mai 2006)

noname a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je viens de recevoir mon mini dual core. J'ai ajouté, difficilement, 2Go de ram ainsi qu'un boitier externe USB2 pour un DD.
> Ma question est la suivante, est-ce normal que je ne puisse pas booter sur le disque externe?
> J'avais cru lire que c'était possible ....
> ...



Sauf erreur je crois que pour pouvoir booter sur un DD externe celui doit être en Firewire et non en USB 2.0.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur je crois que pour pouvoir booter sur un DD externe celui doit être en Firewire et non en USB 2.0.



merci. ceci dit j'aimerais bien en être sur à 100% avant l'achat...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2006)

Il est possible de booter en USB2 sur les macIntel. C'est même très facile, à condition bien sûr d'avoir une copie bootable de Tiger sur le DD externe. L'utilitaire de disque de MacOs sait le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible de booter en USB2 sur les macIntel. C'est même très facile, à condition bien sûr d'avoir une copie bootable de Tiger sur le DD externe. L'utilitaire de disque de MacOs sait le faire.



Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'a partir du CD fourni avec le mini, il refuse de faire l'installation sur le DD externe...faut-il formater avant ? (et perdre mes données  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2006)

Alors, là... je ne suis pas sur à 100%
 Il est formaté en quoi ton DD externe? HFS+ ou fat 32. Si c'est du fat, normal qu'il ne veuille pas --> formatage HFS+ via utilitaire disque.
Si c'est du HFS --> je ne sais pas si il est possible d'installer macOX sur un volume externe sans passer par un clonage. Je ne peux donc pas t'aider.

C'est quel OSX sur le DDexterne? Si c'est une version PPC, c'est normal qu'il ne puisse pas booter sur de l'usb2


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Alors, là... je ne suis pas sur à 100%
> Il est formaté en quoi ton DD externe? HFS+ ou fat 32. Si c'est du fat, normal qu'il ne veuille pas --> formatage HFS+ via utilitaire disque.
> Si c'est du HFS --> je ne sais pas si il est possible d'installer macOX sur un volume externe sans passer par un clonage. Je ne peux donc pas t'aider.
> 
> C'est quel OSX sur le DDexterne? Si c'est une version PPC, c'est normal qu'il ne puisse pas booter sur de l'usb2



il s'agit de mon ancien DD interne de ma tour G4 avec le dernier tiger...
c'est donc du PPC, il refuse de booter dessus OK mais pourquoi le cd d'install refuse t-il de faire son boulot sur ce disque...
mon petit doigt me dit que cela sens le formatage


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2006)

Parce qu'il te faut un DD externe firewire pour installer TigerPPC. Tout simplement.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

oups là...je crois que nous ne sommes pas sur la même longueur d'onde.
J'ai un mini intel avec un boîtier externe USB2 et un ancien DD qui viens d'une tour G4. Sur ce DD j'ai un Tiger PPC (forcément).
Je veux installer a partir du CD original du mini un OS sur le DD externe qui possède déjà le tiger PPC !!!

Mais je ne peux pas car il refuse toujours.
Je pense qu'il faut que je formate ce disque mais cela m'ennuie !

et je viens d'essayer avec un boîtier FW que l'on viens de me prêter et malheureusement c'est pareil


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mai 2006)

noname a dit:
			
		

> oups là...je crois que nous ne sommes pas sur la même longueur d'onde.
> J'ai un mini intel avec un boîtier externe USB2 et un ancien DD qui viens d'une tour G4. Sur ce DD j'ai un Tiger PPC (forcément).
> Je veux installer a partir du CD original du mini un OS sur le DD externe qui possède déjà le tiger PPC !!!
> 
> ...



Pas le choix, formattage... Tu ne vas pas réinstaller un Tiger x86 par dessus un Tiger PPC.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2006)

noname a dit:
			
		

> oups là...je crois que nous ne sommes pas sur la même longueur d'onde.
> J'ai un mini intel avec un boîtier externe USB2 et un ancien DD qui viens d'une tour G4. Sur ce DD j'ai un Tiger PPC (forcément).
> Je veux installer a partir du CD original du mini un OS sur le DD externe qui possède déjà le tiger PPC !!!
> 
> ...


Sisi, c'est juste que je m'exprime mal. 
DarkOrange a raison --> formattage.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2006)

Ok, merci à vous messieurs  
Je pensais, bêtement, que je pouvais faire une clean install avec récupération de mes données sans être obligé de formater...
Enfin...pas le choix de toute manière


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2006)

bon mauvaise nouvelle   
cela ne marche pas

formatage du disque en HFS+ journalisé
démarrage sur le CD de boot ...refus d'installer l'OS...en FW et USB 2

Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur
merci d'avance


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Mai 2006)

Tu as formatté depuis le CD d'install?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Tu as formatté depuis le CD d'install?



oui !
mais je n'ai pas essayé l'onglet partitionner...je vais tenter


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

voilà, c'est bien ça. Il faut partionner le DD au format Intel...et ensuite tout baigne  

Le gain avec un DD externe 7200Trs 8Mo de cache est franchement sensible   par rapport au dd interne du mini !

Bref, je suis content. 
Belle machine aux performances étonnantes voire surprenantes


----------



## UnAm (14 Mai 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> censé être bien ??? Ben on peut jouer surtouttt. Ce que montre surtout la vidéo, c'est la qualité de défilement des images, sans trop de hachurs.
> Pour ma part, je me suis régalé sur doomIII


ça rame autant que mon PowerBook  (800*600 tout en medium)


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

désolé si je post mal mais le "rechercher" est désactiver pour l'annonce d'apple je pense
j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un a testé 3ds sur un macmini intel ou encore maya   pour une utilisation moyen (c'est pour les cours).???


----------



## rockindé (20 Mai 2006)

Qui a fait le maj mon Mini est devenu un peu plus bruyant depuis celle-ci, le ventilo tourne continuellement(alors qu' avant jamais)? 

Ps:Je crois que j' ai quelques soucis avec Safari, l' affichage des pages rame...j' ai téléchargé les 7 éléments sans regarder les programmes concernés...:hein:


----------



## titigrou (20 Mai 2006)

Tu parles de quelle mise à jour?


----------



## rockindé (20 Mai 2006)

La dernière en jour:

Révision des firmwares des MacIntel [17.05.2006] Apple propose la mise à jour du firmware SMC (System Management Control) de ses MacIntel : iMac [470 Ko], Mac mini [419 Ko] et MacBook Pro - 424 Ko].
> Il reste des failles [16.05.2006] Tom Ferris suit de près les différents efforts d&#8217;Apple en matière de sécurité. La dernière mise à jour de sécurité, publiée le 11 mai, ne corrige pas tous les problèmes qu&#8217;il avait découverts précédemment. D&#8217;après lui, toutes les failles relatives à Safari notamment, n&#8217;ont pas été encore réparées. Il est toujours possible selon lui de provoquer un dépassement de tampon avec des fichiers au format BMP. L&#8217;homme prétend également avoir trouvé de nouveaux problèmes avec les fichiers au format TIFF. Les ingénieurs d&#8217;Apple ont encore du travail sur la planche...
pple > Mise à jour iLife [15.05.2006] Apple propose au téléchargement de nouvelles versions d&#8217;iDVD [6.0.2 - 5.6 Mo - FR - UB], iWeb [1.1 - 96 Mo - Fr - UB], iPhoto [6.0.3 - 14.1 Mo - Fr - UB] et iMovie HD [6.0.2 - 70 Mo - FR - UB]. Ces nouvelles moutures corrigent pour la plupart des problèmes mineurs. On notera cependant que cette version d&#8217;iWeb apporte la prise en charge des commentaires et de la fonction de recherche pour les blogs et les podcasts publiés sur .Mac. Le logiciel de création de pages web d&#8217;Apple gagne également en rapidité. Toutes ces mises à jour sont disponibles via le module de mise à jour de Mac OS X.

Il y avait 7 éléments à télécharger, je n' ai pas regardé étant pressé le détails de celles-ci...

Pour Safari ras je me suis trompé...un trop gros fichier de photos envoyé...;-)


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Qui a fait le maj mon Mini est devenu un peu plus bruyant depuis celle-ci, le ventilo tourne continuellement(alors qu' avant jamais)?


Petite suggestion toute bête : ce ne serait pas tout simplement lié à l'arrivée des beaux jours et la hausse de la température ambiante ?
Dans une pièce chaude, il est peut-être normal que l'ordi ait chaud plus rapidement.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai eu aucun pb avec les dernières MAJ apple sur mon mini...aucun changement de comportement.
Passe un p'tit coup d'Onyx...


----------



## rockindé (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Petite suggestion toute bête : ce ne serait pas tout simplement lié à l'arrivée des beaux jours et la hausse de la température ambiante ?
> Dans une pièce chaude, il est peut-être normal que l'ordi ait chaud plus rapidement.



Il fait 16° aujourd' hui et le ventilo tourne, cela doit venir du fait que je travaille trop et ne dort pas assez...Je suis plus sensible au bruit


----------



## mdd125ddr (21 Mai 2006)

As-tu essayé ce soft, http://macbricol.free.fr/coreduotemp/ ? Je suis équipé du même mini, j'ai fait la màj SMC et n'ai pas le ventilo qui tourne à fond. Pour info, hier j'ai encodé toute la journée, la température du proc tournait aux alentours de 70° et pas de déclenchement du ventilo. En dernier lieu passe un coup d'AHT pour voir s'il n'y a pas un problème hardware.

@+


----------



## satan.wanker (24 Mai 2006)

bonjour a tous!! tout d'abord merci a tous ceux qui partage les infos de leurs mac, il est tres utile de pouvoir lire leurs retours!
je me permet de poser une question ( ou plutot de reprendre une question posee precedement!)
comment brancher un 5.1 sur le mac mini? il dispose d'une sortie optique et 90% des enceintes 5.1 de 3 mini jacks (mon cas= logitech x530, un jack bleu, un rose, un noir)
sur pc ok, mais sur le mini?
j'attend ma paye, et je commande un mini core solo 512 mo que j'upgraderai en septembre d'un merom 2 ghz ( si besoin, je precise).
je ne joue pas, mon besion est stabilite, video, i chat et ftp, avec bien sur la tv et le surf sur le web!!
j'espere ne pas trop abuser, bonne journee a tous!
merci!


----------



## macmini33 (24 Mai 2006)

il faut surtout 1Go de mémoire  !! parce que sous OS X on a vite fait de lancer plusieurs softs à la fois, et puis rosetta est très gourmand en mémoire aussi.


---------------
macmini rev.A G4 1.25 SuperDrive 1Go ram OS X.3


----------



## CypherLeSwitcher (25 Mai 2006)

Une question que vous allez surement trouver bizarre mais je voudrais savoir quelle type de prise est celle du mac mini je vais avoir le mien dans 4 jours et j'aimerais savoir si c'est une prise 2 fiche sans prise de terre ou si c'est une prise 3 fiche avec terre meri si possible de m'envoyer une foto Au revoir a tous et je suis tres heureux de faire parti de cette communauté^^


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Mai 2006)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 

Si tu l'as acheté en France ton mac mini est livré avec une prise 3 fiches avec terre classique, comme ton fer à repasser, ton appareil à raclette etc.


----------



## frblc (26 Mai 2006)

satan.wanker a dit:
			
		

> comment brancher un 5.1 sur le mac mini? il dispose d'une sortie optique et 90% des enceintes 5.1 de 3 mini jacks (mon cas= logitech x530, un jack bleu, un rose, un noir)
> sur pc ok, mais sur le mini?



La sortie optique est ... digitale ! Tu as donc besoin d'un processeur pour convertir le signal en un signal analogique 5.1 à envoyer à tes enceintes. Il faut passer par exemple par un ampli audio/video (ceux utilisés dans une installation Home Cinéma) pour pouvoir l'utiliser.


----------



## stephabibi (27 Mai 2006)

Bonjour ! 
Et merci pour ces détails ! 
Deux questions basiques mais que peut être d'autres utilisateurs se posent :

1/ J'ai un Powerbook G4 : que choisir comme connectique avec un ecran 42' HD : VGA ou S-Video ?

2/ je compte acheter un mac mini pour le connecter à mon ampli home ciné et à l'écran, remplacer mon lecteur dvd et avoir iPhoto/iTunes/... sur mon écran sans avoir à brancher mon Powerbook professionnel : là encore, quelle est la connectique idéale mac/écran/ampli ? Quid de la gestion du son "home cinema" 5.1 / DTS/... Quid de la facilité d'utilisation pour un utilisateur lambda : je mets le dvd dans la fente et ... est ce aussi simple au quotidien qu'un lecteur dvd classique ?

Merci d'avance de ton expérience !
S


----------



## rockindé (27 Mai 2006)

stephabibi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> Et merci pour ces détails !
> Deux questions basiques mais que peut être d'autres utilisateurs se posent :
> 
> ...



Apple=Simplicité

J' ai branché le Mini en dvi/dvi avec mon lcd hd LG 23"(l' image est de toute beauté), en ce qui concerne le Mini en lecteur dvd de salom:j' adore la simplicité de la télécommande d' Apple mais bon j' aime tout ce qui est épuré et design...Tu as compris qu' il est devenu le centre de ma vie numérique.

Pour le 5:1 je cherche quelque chose d' épuré(design façon Apple) et dès que j' ai trouvé vous aurez mes impressions.


----------



## Tarul (27 Mai 2006)

stephabibi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> Et merci pour ces détails !
> Deux questions basiques mais que peut être d'autres utilisateurs se posent :
> 
> ...



Sans compter qu'avec ton nouveau mac mini tu auras l'appleremote et frontrow. Et donc il te restera a mettre ton DVD, prendre ta télécommande, aller sur la section dvd de frontrow.


----------



## titigrou (28 Mai 2006)

Question bête les zens, le graveur superdrive, c'est un +r ou un -r, ou les deux?


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Mai 2006)

Extrait des specs :

SuperDrive à chargement frontal avec prise en charge des supports double couche (DVD+R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) gravure de disques DVD+R DL à une vitesse maximale de 2,4x, gravure de disques DVD-R et DVD+R à une vitesse maximale de 8x, gravure de disques DVD-RW et DVD+RW à une vitesse maximale de 4x, lecture de DVD à une vitesse maximale de 8x, gravure de disques CD-R à une vitesse maximale de 24x, gravure de disques CD-RW à une vitesse maximale de 16x, lecture de CD à une vitesse maximale de 24x


----------



## titigrou (28 Mai 2006)

donc il fait tout!
Ca va me changer de mon ibook qui grave que les -r...


----------



## frblc (29 Mai 2006)

Utiliser le MacMini en MultiMediaCenter est assez séduisant "a priori", mais comment se passe la gestion des zones des DVD ? On peut changer de zones autant de fois qu'on veut ou alors on est limité à 5 fois (ou alors rester uniquement sur des Zone2) ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Mai 2006)

Contre le mur:






Article ( petite description) : ici

et plein de Mac Mini : http://www.123macmini.com/gallery/index.php?cat=0


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2006)

Elle est où la télé?  :rateau:

Et puis il manque la freebox HD :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où la télé?  :rateau:
> 
> Et puis il manque la freebox HD :bebe:



L'autre côté du mure ?


----------



## iLight (30 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'autre côté du mure ?



en fait elle est ici :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et pour la freebox HD, le gars est aux states (enfin je crois) et il a la HD par le cable ou antenne avec une Miglia TVmini HD (enfin tout est décrit sur le site)

voila pour les précisions !


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2006)

wouaw !! ça c'est du matériel ...


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

C'est carement classe


----------



## belzebuth (30 Mai 2006)

domage que le mini ne fasse pas office de magnéto intégré avec frontrow...


----------



## Camel (2 Juin 2006)

J'espère qu'il a prévu un coussin en dessous du mini pour récupérer les CD pressés de sortir


----------



## HmJ (3 Juin 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> donc il fait tout!
> Ca va me changer de mon ibook qui grave que les -r...



Tout sauf DVD-RAM ce me semble.


----------



## iLight (3 Juin 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il a prévu un coussin en dessous du mini pour récupérer les CD pressés de sortir


en fait il dit que le mini les retient seul mais il met toujours une main dessous au cas où !!


----------



## satan.wanker (8 Juin 2006)

bonjour a tous! j'ai trouve un ddts 100 d'occaze a 50 euros sur cash converters, fonctionne impec pour le mac mini!
j'ai enfin du 5.1 et la je cherche comment activer le dts!
a plus!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Bon, après quelques semaines avec le minidual, je suis toujours pleinement satisfait...juste une petite chose qui m'agace...le "glong"  du démarrage avec le HP interne  alors que des HP externes sont connectés !


----------



## titigrou (12 Juin 2006)

c'est vrai que c'est un peu pénible le bong version bruit metallique! On peut l'enlever, mais ca perd son charme d'un coté!


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2006)

Du bien bel ouvrage !!

http://www.kusnetz.net/prius/


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (4 Août 2006)

Le Changement s'en vient peut-être
Au travers du nouveau 
Peut-être encore donné du velours Au Mac Mini

À Suivre

À Quoi s'attendre
A Toute Attente
Ou S'ouvre
Un Horizon

Peut-être
Un Velours
Un Nouvel
Voix

À Quoi S'attendre 
À Toute Attente
Que la Lumiére Soi
Que La Lumiére Fût

À la Revoyure

Angels


----------



## albert13 (8 Août 2006)

j'ai un blem je pense d'alim avec mon iMac G5 rev B et comme j'utilise mon mac au niveau pro, j'envisage en attendant la réparation etc. de me payer demain ou tout a l'heure un mac mini intel core duo
ma question est simple ;-)
avec mon iMac G5 j'ai 2 DD externe Firewire avec une copie conforme du DD l'original (sauvegarde+appli etc.) et je pouvais booter sur celui que je voulais sans blemo

donc est-ce que si j'ai un mac mini et que je veux booter de suite sur l'un de mes DD est-ce que ce sera possible ou faudra que je reformate une partition en intel et que je ré-installe tout ?
pardon j'insiste en disant que ce n'est pas des usb2 mais des firewire

si c'est le cas c'est gros bobo la tete pour moi car pas trop le temps :-(

merci de me répondre dès que possible j'attends avis pour savoir ce que je fais... et ce que j'achète... 

merci

albert


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

albert13, je boot sur un DD FW externe sans pb mais sur les machines intel il faut un OS intel et une partition intel sinon cela ne va pas marcher !
Dans le pire des cas, peut-être pourra tu booter sur un OS PowerPC mais avec Roseta. Les performances ne seront pas au rendez-vous !


----------



## albert13 (9 Août 2006)

en fait je compte acheter le mini intel tout a l'heure et je voudrai être sûr qu'il démarre sur mon DD firewire externe qui a un système, tous mes logiciels etc. en fait c'est la copie du DD que j'avais sur mon iMac G5 rev

a priori je m'en fou qu'il démarre avec rosetta et qu'il rame un peu... j'ai un boulot a terminer pour la fin de semaine... ensuite j'essaierai de prendre le temps de m'adapter à intel etc...
donc je veux être sûr de mon coup...

ou alors ...ou alors... autre alternative
est-ce que si je démarre pour la première fois mon mini intel va t'il me demander si je veux importer mes données d'un DD externe comme lors de mon instal de mon iMac G5 ?
si c'est le cas je veux bien prendre le risque...

d'ailleurs je commence en plus à me tater si je ne fais pas un autre saut en prenant le iMac intel 20" car si je prends un mini faudra ds peu de temps acheter un écran de qualité etc.

merci de m'aider


----------



## Tarul (9 Août 2006)

albert13 a dit:
			
		

> en fait je compte acheter le mini intel tout a l'heure et je voudrai être sûr qu'il démarre sur mon DD firewire externe qui a un système, tous mes logiciels etc. en fait c'est la copie du DD que j'avais sur mon iMac G5 rev
> 
> a priori je m'en fou qu'il démarre avec rosetta et qu'il rame un peu... j'ai un boulot a terminer pour la fin de semaine... ensuite j'essaierai de prendre le temps de m'adapter à intel etc...
> donc je veux être sûr de mon coup...
> ...


si je me fais peu de soucis pour les applis pour le système c'est une autre paires de manches, a mon avis. je ne suis pas sur qu'il puisse booter.

vaut mieux faire :
-récupérer les données a partir du dd firewire
-récupérer les applis en ub

les choix entres mac mini et imac, ben c'est comme tu veux perso. 
perso j'ai l'imac 17"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

albert13 a dit:
			
		

> en fait je compte acheter le mini intel tout a l'heure et je voudrai &#234;tre s&#251;r qu'il d&#233;marre sur mon DD firewire externe qui a un syst&#232;me, tous mes logiciels etc. en fait c'est la copie du DD que j'avais sur mon iMac G5 rev
> 
> a priori je m'en fou qu'il d&#233;marre avec rosetta et qu'il rame un peu... j'ai un boulot a terminer pour la fin de semaine... ensuite j'essaierai de prendre le temps de m'adapter &#224; intel etc...
> donc je veux &#234;tre s&#251;r de mon coup...


 tu t'en fous...attends de voir...
 Si tu as du boulot &#224; finir, il vaut mieux que tu le finisses correctement...
apr&#232;s c'est toi qui vois !





			
				albert13 a dit:
			
		

> ou alors ...ou alors... autre alternative
> est-ce que si je d&#233;marre pour la premi&#232;re fois mon mini intel va t'il me demander si je veux importer mes donn&#233;es d'un DD externe comme lors de mon instal de mon iMac G5 ?
> si c'est le cas je veux bien prendre le risque...
> 
> ...


 Oui, il y a une application (et une option lors de l'installation) qui te permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes comptes et les applis...


Fait gaffe avec le 20", il y a des soucis de r&#233;manence...
Pas de soucis avec le 17".
Un &#233;cran LCD de bonne facture style ViewSonic 20" n'est pas si cher et de tr&#232;s bonne qualit&#233; !!


----------



## Fujisan (12 Août 2006)

Pourriez-vous tester un encodage avec Handbrake d'un rip de dvd avec les param&#232;tres suivants:

h.264 main profile 
1000kbps Average Quality 
2-pass encoding
128kbps AAC audio

j'obtiens 5fps en moyenne avec mon iMac G5 2Ghz et ses 2 Go de RAM, je voudrai savoir &#224; combien on arrive  avec le mini intellis&#233;.
Certains arrive &#224; 20-25 fps avec un MacBook Pro, je trouve la diff&#233;rence &#233;norme.


----------



## Mingus (15 Août 2006)

albert13 a dit:
			
		

> en fait je compte acheter le mini intel tout a l'heure et je voudrai être sûr qu'il démarre sur mon DD firewire externe qui a un système, tous mes logiciels etc. en fait c'est la copie du DD que j'avais sur mon iMac G5 rev
> 
> a priori je m'en fou qu'il démarre avec rosetta et qu'il rame un peu... j'ai un boulot a terminer pour la fin de semaine... ensuite j'essaierai de prendre le temps de m'adapter à intel etc...
> donc je veux être sûr de mon coup...
> ...


 Un Mac Intel ne peut pas démarrer à partir d'un DD externe si ce dernier a été formaté avec un Mac *PPC*. Il peut lire/écrire dessus mais pas booter.
Il te faudrait formater ce DD externe à partir du Mac Intel... Mais dans ce cas tu perds toutes tes données...
Par contre, la solution consiste, comme tu l'as dit toi-même, à importer tes données depuis ton DD externe à la fin de la procédure d'installation de Mac OS X Tiger du Mac Mini Intel.


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Août 2006)

:modo:Pour les conseils d'achat c'est dans le forum qui porte le même nom 
ce fil est à l'origine destiné aux tests et impressions sur le mini


----------



## AuGie (17 Août 2006)

Co-modo, mes excuses, c'est vrai que ca déborde un peu. Je peux créer un topic avec le premier post et tu fusionnes les réponses ?

Merci et mes excuses :rose:


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Co-modo, mes excuses, c'est vrai que ca d&#233;borde un peu. Je peux cr&#233;er un topic avec le premier post et tu fusionnes les r&#233;ponses ?
> 
> Merci et mes excuses :rose:


 Ok ca marche


----------



## Linoups (18 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous, je viens de m'offrir un Mini à l'Apple Expo qui servira de média center et de boite à surfer pour ma femme. Dés que possible je vous donnerai mes impressions (je ne suis pas encore de retour chez moi et le Mini n'a donc pas encore quitté son carton ... dur dur d'attendre).
@+


----------



## philweb (21 Septembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous, Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon mini. Maintenant j'essaye de transf&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es de mon mac Cube 10.3 avec le cable firewire mais le mini ne voit pas le cube.
FireVault est d&#233;sactiv&#233;.
Auriez vous une id&#233;e?
Phil


----------



## brome (29 Septembre 2006)

Tu as bien booté ton cube en mode target ?


----------



## Junk (7 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

J'ai un probl&#232;me avec l'USB2 du Mac Mini Core Duo 1,66 GHz, que j'aimerai bien vous exposez.

Pour commencer, c'est une excellente machine (m&#234;me si pour l'instant la configuration est "de base", pas encore greffer un disque dur 7200 tr/min ni installer 2Go de m&#233;moire) ... bref.

Le Mac mini tourne sous Mac OS 10.4.8

J'ai le clavier et la souris USB et un disque dur 3"5 externe USB2. Jusque l&#224;, aucun probl&#232;me.
Le probl&#232;me arrive lorsque je branche un deuxi&#232;me disque dur USB2. Cette fois c'est un 2"5 autoaliment&#233;. Lorsque je branche ce deuxi&#232;me disque dur donc, les probl&#232;mes arrivent ... du genre, Finder qui plante, impossibilit&#233; d'&#233;jecter le disque, impossibilit&#233; de g&#233;rer le disque via l'utilitaire de disque qui plante, roue multicolore qui tourne ind&#233;finiment, ... bref que du bonheur, en somme ... 

Alors je me demande bien d'o&#249; peut provenir le probl&#232;me ... et si c'est mon Mac mini qui &#224; un soucis ... ou "simplement" OS X qui d&#233;conne (il faudrait que j'essais avec une version ant&#233;rieur de Mac OS 10 pour voir ...). Parceque quand je branche un deuxi&#232;me disque dur USB2 en plus du premier disque dur, tout plante. 
Aussi bien en branchant un seul port USB2 du disque dur 2"5 qui est tr&#232;s bien aliment&#233; par une seul prise USB2 ou en branchant les deux connections USB2 du c&#226;ble USB2 en Y du disque dur 2"5 ... 

Bref ... si vous pouviez m'aider avant que j'Apple Apple Care 

Merci.


----------



## Tarul (7 Octobre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec l'USB2 du Mac Mini Core Duo 1,66 GHz, que j'aimerai bien vous exposez.
> 
> ...



Je n'en suis pas sur, mais je ne serais pas étonné que ton mac mini se retrouve trop juste au niveau alimentation. Si je comprend bien la fiche du mac mini, il supporte 110W max en continue. Imagine que le mini nu consome 80W, et que tes 2 disque durs dépasse un peu les 110w, ton mini a du mal a suivre electriquement, et donc ne peut que planter. 

A ta place je verifierais :
-les fichiers de log system et kernel et éventuellement les crash log au moment de l'insertion des tes DD. afin d'éloigner le problème logiciel
-pourquoi ne pas tenter de faire un reset pram?
-faire le test hardware de mac os X.
-voir si sur un autre mac mini tes DD fonctionne bien, si oui apple care, sinon alors il faudrait rajouter un ub usb alimenté afin d'aider le macmini. Si cela ressout rien apple care

he après je sèche


----------



## Junk (7 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour les pistes Tarul.

Je vais les suivres.


----------



## Cillian (7 Octobre 2006)

philweb a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous, Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon mini. Maintenant j'essaye de transf&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es de mon mac Cube 10.3 avec le cable firewire mais le mini ne voit pas le cube.
> FireVault est d&#233;sactiv&#233;.
> Auriez vous une id&#233;e?
> Phil



Bonjour, 

J'ai aussi achet&#233; le miens lors de la derni&#232;re Apple Expo.
J'ai tent&#233; un transf&#232;re de donn&#233;es de mon G4 400 (sous panther 10.3.9) via le cable firewire et Assistant migration, mais rien &#224; faire :mouais:. Assistant migration ne reconnait pas le G4 (&#224; moins que ce ne soit l'OS ??? ).
J'ai trouv&#233; une solution en utilisant un cable &#233;thernet et le partage de fichier. J'ai cr&#233;e une adresse fixe de serveur sur le G4, de fa&#231;on &#224; utiliser toujours la m&#234;me, sinon le serveur ne trouve pas l'adresse. De l&#224; :
Menu Aller (de Finder) ->  Connexion au serveur -> inscrire l'adresse -> bouton "se connecter" puis laisser faire la machine.
Et hop!  J'ai pu transf&#233;rer tous les dossiers du G4 sur le Mini.

*FireVault est d&#233;sactiv&#233;*.


----------



## Tarul (7 Octobre 2006)

Cillian a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai aussi acheté le miens lors de la dernière Apple Expo.
> J'ai tenté un transfère de données de mon G4 400 (sous panther 10.3.9) via le cable firewire et Assistant migration, mais rien à faire :mouais:. Assistant migration ne reconnait pas le G4 (à moins que ce ne soit l'OS ??? ).
> ...


je ne susi pas expert de ce genre de transfert, mais il ne faut pas que le mac "source" soit démarré en mode "target"?


----------



## Cillian (7 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je ne susi pas expert de ce genre de transfert, mais il ne faut pas que le mac "source" soit démarré en mode "target"?



Je suis également loin d'être un expert, je peux juste préciser que le Mini est la "source" et le G4 la "cible" et qu'il fait fonction, dans ce cas, de disque dure externe.
les applications placés sur la "cible" ne sont pas exploitables sur la "source" via éthernet.(1)
J'ai essayer de placer Tiger (fourni avec le Mini) sur le G4. J'ai eu le droit à un kernel panic au démarrage même du CD(2), ce qui est dû, je suppose, à une incompatibilité entre les deux types de processeurs (intel/PPC). 


(1) En cas d'utilisation d'un seul écran il est utile, au préalable, de programmer à une heure choisie l'extinction de la "cible". A moins de laisser les machines sous tention 24 h sur 24.

(2) Pas en mode lecture, en mode démarrage CD.


----------



## guytoo (9 Octobre 2006)

Petite question à tous ceux qui ont un Mac mini intel, est-ce qu'il arrive qu'il s'éteingne sans aucune raison puis qu'il redemarre tout seul?


----------



## marty mcfly (9 Octobre 2006)

guytoo a dit:


> Petite question à tous ceux qui ont un Mac mini intel, est-ce qu'il arrive qu'il s'éteingne sans aucune raison puis qu'il redemarre tout seul?



cela fait une semaine que j'ai le miens, et non je n'i pas encore eu de probleme de ce type


----------



## mdd125ddr (9 Octobre 2006)

guytoo a dit:


> Petite question à tous ceux qui ont un Mac mini intel, est-ce qu'il arrive qu'il s'éteingne sans aucune raison puis qu'il redemarre tout seul?



Ben non, jamais depuis que je l'ai (7 mois), en tout cas si ça persiste, consulte le SAV.

@+


----------



## Cillian (10 Octobre 2006)

guytoo a dit:


> Petite question à tous ceux qui ont un Mac mini intel, est-ce qu'il arrive qu'il s'éteingne sans aucune raison puis qu'il redemarre tout seul?



Bonsoir 

Voir : *Préférence Système* -> *Économiseur d'energie* -> *Options* si la case :
_Redémarrer automatiquement après une panne de courrant_ est cochée.

Sinon envisager de suivre le conseil de mdd125ddr


----------



## Junk (15 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

J'ai une question sur le Mac mini Intel 

Quel est le type de connecteur pour l'antenne airport sur la carte mère 

J'aimerai bien savoir si je peux étendre "facilement" la portée du wifi en remplacent la carte airport par une antenne plus puissante.


----------



## back77jay (15 Octobre 2006)

voila g un problème je n'arrive pa a instaler internet je sui perdu car je vien d'achter mon premier mac je n'i compren pa grand chose


----------



## fredintosh (15 Octobre 2006)

back77jay a dit:


> voila g un probl&#232;me je n'arrive pa a instaler internet je sui perdu car je vien d'achter mon premier mac je n'i compren pa grand chose



Bonjour et bienvenue.
Quelques suggestions :
1° Essayer d'&#233;crire en fran&#231;ais et pas en SMS
2° Essayer de poster la question dans le sous-forum "internet"
3° Essayer de d&#233;crire plus en d&#233;tail le probl&#232;me rencontr&#233;, parce que l&#224;, c'est un peu vague comme question, comment veux-tu qu'on t'aide si tu ne nous en dis pas plus ?
-->Essaye-tu de te connecter en ADSL ? En Wi-fi ? En RTC ? As-tu bien lu le manuel fourni avec le Mac ? Quel est ton fournisseur d'acc&#232;s ? etc.


----------



## rockindé (15 Octobre 2006)

Il n' y a rien de plus simple qu' un Mac oublie tes automatismes PC et laisse toi guider...


----------



## snoopss (15 Octobre 2006)

A quelle vitesse tournent les disques durs vendus sur les mac mini? Ce n'est pas indqué sur l'apple store, toujours en 5400tr?
Sinon, je pensaispouvoir personnaliser sur le store pour avoir une carte graphique un peu plus rapide afin d'utiliser aperture, ce n'est pas possible?


----------



## Tarul (15 Octobre 2006)

snoopss a dit:


> A quelle vitesse tournent les disques durs vendus sur les mac mini? Ce n'est pas indqué sur l'apple store, toujours en 5400tr?
> Sinon, je pensaispouvoir personnaliser sur le store pour avoir une carte graphique un peu plus rapide afin d'utiliser aperture, ce n'est pas possible?



selon la cette page : http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/specs.html, c'est toujours du 4200tr/min.


la carte graphique du mac mini n'est pas personnalisable, tu veux absolument faire de l'apertune tu va devoir de tourner vers les MBP, les imacs et les mac pro, enfin si apertune a besoin d'une carte graphique qui tienne (voir très )bien  la route.

la personalisation d'un mini est ttrés limité, et malheuresement si on veut une vrai carte graphqiue chez apple, faut taxer, c'est comme la ram.


----------



## Linoups (15 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> selon la cette page : http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/specs.html, c'est toujours du 4200tr/min.



Salut,
j'ai eu peur pendant une seconde mais pour rien heureusement. Le disque est un 5400tr/min comme l'indique la page du lien. Par contre ce n'est pas la derni&#232;re technologie &#224; savoir 7200Tr/min.


----------



## Tarul (16 Octobre 2006)

Linoups a dit:


> Salut,
> j'ai eu peur pendant une seconde mais pour rien heureusement. Le disque est un 5400tr/min comme l'indique la page du lien. Par contre ce n'est pas la dernière technologie à savoir 7200Tr/min.



il faut savoir que le mac mini utilise des disques durs de portable (2,5 "), ce dernier sont plus cher dés que l'on veut de la performance sur ces modèles. il est possibe de le changer mais je ne crois pas que ce soit officiel ni trés simple. la mac mini est la machine la moins évolutive de chez apple selon moi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Sur mon mini intel j'ai chang&#233; le DD d'origine pour un 7200trs Hitachi. Le gain est tr&#232;s sensible voire tr&#232;s impressionnant.
  Ce n'est pas si compliqu&#233; que &#231;a de faire une &#233;volution du Mini. Le plus dur &#233;tant de l'ouvrir ensuite &#231;a va tout seul


----------



## Tarul (16 Octobre 2006)

noname a dit:


> Sur mon mini intel j'ai changé le DD d'origine pour un 7200trs Hitachi. Le gain est très sensible voire très impressionnant.
> Ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça de faire une évolution du Mini. Le plus dur étant de l'ouvrir ensuite ça va tout seul



a ce propos, il y a une documentation officielle ou pas sur le changement de dd sur le mac mini?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> a ce propos, il y a une documentation officielle ou pas sur le changement de dd sur le mac mini?



pas que je sache 
de toute mani&#232;re le plus dur c'est de l'ouvrir...apr&#232;s cela reste simple. Il suffit d'avoir des petits tournevis et de la patience !


----------



## Nogemless (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir....
je possede un disque externe firewire qui ne m'a jamais posé de pb avec mon mini G4. Reconnu à tous les coups au démarrage.
Depuis que j'ai mon core duo 1,83ghz  (1Go).. le disque firewire n'est jamais monté automatiquement au démarrage. Le démarrage est même TRESSSSSSS long.  Une fois démarré par contre  deconnecter et reconnecter le DD fait que celui ci est monté sur le bureau.  Au démarrage suivant le pb se reproduit !
J'ai lu qques infos de la part d'APPLE sur les soucis de reconnaissance des périphériques Firewire, mais rien de ce qui est préconisé ne fonctionne. (débrancher   attendre ....)
Ce disque dur est aussi utilisable en USB2... et là pas de soucis de reconnaissance et de montage au démarrage.
J'ai vérifié, croisé les câbles.... débranché mon eyetv 410   branché directement le DD au port firewire....  rien de rien de rien !!!  ca ne marche pas (le montage auto au démarrage j'entends).
ouffffffffff   qqu'un à une idée   MERCIIIIIIIIIIIII d'avance


----------



## Tarul (16 Octobre 2006)

Nogemless a dit:


> Bonsoir....
> je possede un disque externe firewire qui ne m'a jamais posé de pb avec mon mini G4. Reconnu à tous les coups au démarrage.
> Depuis que j'ai mon core duo 1,83ghz  (1Go).. le disque firewire n'est jamais monté automatiquement au démarrage. Le démarrage est même TRESSSSSSS long.  Une fois démarré par contre  deconnecter et reconnecter le DD fait que celui ci est monté sur le bureau.  Au démarrage suivant le pb se reproduit !
> J'ai lu qques infos de la part d'APPLE sur les soucis de reconnaissance des périphériques Firewire, mais rien de ce qui est préconisé ne fonctionne. (débrancher   attendre ....)
> ...



a première  vu cela semble être un problème logiciel. tu peux nous donner les liens apple dont tu parles?

Tu fonctionne ne 10.4.8? CA marchait bien avant, ou ca n'a jamais bien marché?


----------



## Nogemless (16 Octobre 2006)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=88338-fr     le lien relatif à Apple

cela n'a jamais marché sur le mac mini intel depuis que je le possède   soit 1 semaine   sous 10.2.8 ....

tout marchait tres bien sur le G4 1,42


----------



## Nogemless (16 Octobre 2006)

10.4.8 (et pas 10.2.8)    erreur de ma part


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

Nogemless a dit:


> 10.4.8 (et pas 10.2.8)    erreur de ma part



SI tu as la possibilité, essaie ton matos Firewire sur un autre ordinateur. Cela peut provenir de ton matos. Sinon il est possible que cela provienne dans ce cas là soit de mac os(ce qui serait étonnant depuis le temps qu'il supporte le firewire, mais bon quand je vois mes soucis airport avec le 10.4.8 ). Après je pense qu'il faudra faire appel au sav, car si cela se trouve tu es tombé sur une carte mère qui a un soucis avec le firewire.

autre test, démarrer ton mac mini en disque cible pour le brancher suir un autre ordi.


----------



## Nogemless (17 Octobre 2006)

Mon histoire se gatte....   le DD firewire est parfaitement reconnu et monté au démarrage par mon PB G4 sous 10.4.8  !!!

Donc .... bug spécifique à 10.4.8 sur le mac mini core duo   ????  je précise que une fois le mini core duo démarré , quand on pluggue le DD firewire   il se monte bien


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

Nogemless a dit:


> Mon histoire se gatte....   le DD firewire est parfaitement reconnu et monté au démarrage par mon PB G4 sous 10.4.8  !!!
> 
> Donc .... bug spécifique à 10.4.8 sur le mac mini core duo   ????  je précise que une fois le mini core duo démarré , quand on pluggue le DD firewire   il se monte bien



Bon au moins on sait que ton dd fonctione bien. Y aurait bien un test a faire, ce serait que tu repasse en version 10.4.7, enfin si tu peux te le permettre.

as tu essayer au cas où la réparation des autorisations et un reset pmu?

Je te conseil de faire un petit tour dans les forum d'apple, on ne sait jamais


----------



## Nogemless (17 Octobre 2006)

j ai bien du faire un coup d'onyx  !!!!   ca répare aussi les autorisations non ?    mais bon   je vais le faire avec "utilitaire disque"   
la manip reset PMU   c'est bien tout débrancher   attendre un temps certain .... rebrancher et re démarrer ?

pfffffff   jamais eu de pb avec mes macs ppc ......il suffit que j'achete un intel pour que ca coince   grrrrrrrrrrr ......c'est la colère ca va passer


----------



## Nogemless (17 Octobre 2006)

et merci pour les conseils   !!!

si ca coince encore .... je retourne chez mon vendeur préféré ?!


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

Nogemless a dit:


> et merci pour les conseils   !!!
> 
> si ca coince encore .... je retourne chez mon vendeur préféré ?!



le reset PMU c'est pomme+alt+p+r il me semble. Sinon si ca marche toujours pas, je serai en cal sèche d'idée. Je ne peux pas plus t'aider vu que je n'ai pas de DD Firewire ni de mac mini, mais un imac et un DD usb


----------



## Junk (17 Octobre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai une question sur le Mac mini Intel
> 
> ...



Re :rateau:

Si quelqu'un a démonté son Mac mini, pourrait-il m'indiquer le type de connecteur de la carte Airport sur la carte mère ??

Merci.

Voici un lien vers une image pouvant être utile 

http://www.wimo.de/bilder/steckervergleich-2005-02.png


----------



## Linoups (18 Octobre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Re :rateau:
> 
> Si quelqu'un a démonté son Mac mini, pourrait-il m'indiquer le type de connecteur de la carte Airport sur la carte mère ??
> 
> ...



Salut,
de mémoire cela semblait être le dernier de la photo, le U.FL .


----------



## fusion (18 Octobre 2006)

Salu tout le monde. sympa ce poste sur le mini. moi j'ai switché en Avril sur le mini duo et c'est le pied.

sinon on peut changer qq chose à l'intérieur du mini pour améliorer la connexion wifi? je vois qu'on parle d'antennes et de connecteurs....à moins que ce soit un soucis de drivers. parce que c'est bien connu et abordé un peu partout le wifi sous intel c'est pas l'extase.

sinon une autre question qui a peut être été abordé sur ce poste (dans ce cas si vous pouviez m'indiquer le # merci! j'ai pas pu tout lire): est-ce dangereux de changer le DD pour un 7200?? aparemment ça chaufferait bcp non? 

merci...


----------



## Tarul (18 Octobre 2006)

fusion a dit:


> Salu tout le monde. sympa ce poste sur le mini. moi j'ai switché en Avril sur le mini duo et c'est le pied.
> 
> sinon on peut changer qq chose à l'intérieur du mini pour améliorer la connexion wifi? je vois qu'on parle d'antennes et de connecteurs....à moins que ce soit un soucis de drivers. parce que c'est bien connu et abordé un peu partout le wifi sous intel c'est pas l'extase.
> 
> ...



pour le wifi, cela dépend du cas. Je vois pour moi avec mon imac, avant la mise à jour 10.4.8 je n'avais pas ame plaindre, depuis ben c'est marche beacuoups moins bien. donc pour moi ils ont touchés au driver.

Pour le changement de dd, je pense perso que oui cela peut être dangereux dans le sens où,
-le mac mini n'est pas trés facile a ouvrir, et qu'il n'y a pas de doc officiel dessus->donc pas supporter par apple contrairement au chanement de ram sur les autres mac.
-l'operation n'est pas sans risque, tu peux facilement casser quelque chose(antenne wi-fi ou bluetooh par exemple)
-oui le disque dur va plus chauffer vu sa vitesse, mais si il est bien aéré, je pense que ca passera.


----------



## fusion (18 Octobre 2006)

oki merci pour ta r&#233;ponse. En plus passer &#224; un 7200 n'apportera pas for&#231;&#233;mment un gain extraoridinaire de pref. non? enfin c'est ce que j'ai entendu, comme d'ab ya des avis partag&#233;.

sinon qq1 pourrait me refiler le lien vers la video pour changer la RAM du mini intel svp? je l'ai vu qq part, et je la cherche mais je ne l'a trouve pas

merci


----------



## fusion (18 Octobre 2006)

ok c bon j'ai trouv&#233;!!! hihi...comme quoi. l&#224;:

http://www.methodshop.com/tech/articles/macmini-ram/index.shtml

enfin la vid n'est pas super claire, si y'en a qui en ont d'autres je suis preneur!

;-)


----------



## Tarul (18 Octobre 2006)

fusion a dit:


> oki merci pour ta réponse. En plus passer à un 7200 n'apportera pas forçémment un gain extraoridinaire de pref. non? enfin c'est ce que j'ai entendu, comme d'ab ya des avis partagé.
> 
> sinon qq1 pourrait me refiler le lien vers la video pour changer la RAM du mini intel svp? je l'ai vu qq part, et je la cherche mais je ne l'a trouve pas
> 
> merci



Je pense que le changement de dd plus l'ajout de ram pour a 1 go, ca doit quand même pas mal changer la vie, à mon avis.

Il y a la video sur macbidouille qui montre comment demonter le mac mini et changer le dd. c'était a l'acasion de l'AE2006.


----------



## Junk (18 Octobre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec l'USB2 du Mac Mini Core Duo 1,66 GHz, que j'aimerai bien vous exposez.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Et bien je viens de passer Une heure au téléphone avec un technicien Apple concernant mon problème de disque USB2 ... 

Après plusieurs manips, sans succès, le technicien a contacté un technicien senior.

Et à priori, mon soucis se trouve sur la carte mère 

J'ai eu le droit à un numéro de dossier et l'adresse du centre de réparation le plus porche 

Ça va encore me coûter du temps et de l'argent cette histoire 

Enfin, voilà pour les nouvelles ...


----------



## fusion (18 Octobre 2006)

merci pour la vid. elle est bien compl&#232;te!! en tout cas &#231;a &#224; l'air assez pointue comme manip. Faudrait que je m'exerce avant 

Sinon on peut changer le proc. sur un mini intel?? bonne nouvelle. je peux changer mon core duo 1.66 pour un 2Ghz comme ds la vid?? ou &#224; d&#233;faut un 1.86??
Faut voir si &#224; long terme un 2Ghz est fiable (chauffe, ventilo, bruit...) et le prix.


----------



## Tarul (18 Octobre 2006)

fusion a dit:


> merci pour la vid. elle est bien complète!! en tout cas ça à l'air assez pointue comme manip. Faudrait que je m'exerce avant
> 
> Sinon on peut changer le proc. sur un mini intel?? bonne nouvelle. je peux changer mon core duo 1.66 pour un 2Ghz comme ds la vid?? ou à défaut un 1.86??
> Faut voir si à long terme un 2Ghz est fiable (chauffe, ventilo, bruit...) et le prix.



je crois que l'on peut même mettre un core 2 duo, physiquement ils utilise le même soket. Le point a surveiller c'est effectivement le ventilo, si il peut ou non refroidir le nouveau processeur.


----------



## fusion (20 Octobre 2006)

oui bon à dire vrai pour l'instant c'est pas trop dans mon programme le changement de proc. je me renseigne car ça viendra je pense un moment ou un autre. mais y'en a pas encore en vente de ces proc? j'ai pas trouvé.

en tout cas le 1,86 passerait sans soucis et le 2 je pense aussi. en revanche plus haut ou un core2duo j'ai des doutes.


----------



## bebert (21 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire depuis jeudi d'un Mac mini Core Duo 1,66 MHz acheté sur le refurb. Il m'a été livré avec 1Go de RAM au lieu des 512 Mo affichés.
Au premier boot, il a fait un score de 84.40 sur Xbench, score très supérieur à mon Power Mac bi-G4 867 MHz d'il y a quatre ans. Cependant, les scores du disque dur sont très en dessous.

J'ai un petit soucis tout de même. J'ai branché un disque externe firewire autoalimenté Aluslim. Il émet des cliquetis inquiétants que je ne retrouve pas quand je branche ce même disque sur un autre Mac. D'après vous, d'où est-ce que cela peut provenir ?


----------



## Tarul (21 Octobre 2006)

bebert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire depuis jeudi d'un Mac mini Core Duo 1,66 MHz acheté sur le refurb. Il m'a été livré avec 1Go de RAM au lieu des 512 Mo affichés.
> Au premier boot, il a fait un score de 84.40 sur Xbench, score très supérieur à mon Power Mac bi-G4 867 MHz d'il y a quatre ans. Cependant, les scores du disque dur sont très en dessous.
> ...



cela provient peut être d'un manque de puissance éléctrique du mac mini?

pour le dd, c'est normal, il fonctionne par défaut a 4200 tr/min au lieu de 7200


----------



## mdd125ddr (22 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> cela provient peut être d'un manque de puissance éléctrique du mac mini?
> 
> pour le dd, c'est normal, il fonctionne par défaut a 4200 tr/min au lieu de 7200



5400 tr/min et 8 Mo de cache sur les minis intel


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

Pas de manque de puissance du Mini, a moins de brancher le DD sur un autre peripherique (genre clavier) lui-meme branche sur le Mini. Parfois des DD font normalement des cliquetis, parfois ce n'est pas normal (position, fin de vie, mauvais boitier... ... ...).


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, je n'ai plus de cliquetis du disque externe. C'était probablement un problème passager. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## HmJ (27 Octobre 2006)

bebert a dit:


> Bonjour, je n'ai plus de cliquetis du disque externe. C'était probablement un problème passager. Merci pour vos réponses.



Tu as change la position du disque ? De ton bureau ?


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2006)

Non, je n'ai rien fait de spécial. Probablement la mise à jour en 10.4.8 et encore, je n'en suis pas sûr.


----------



## psgfan (4 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,

je suis interress&#233; par l'achat d'un mac mini pour mon salon 
j'ai parcouru les 28 pages de ce topics et j'ai pu voir que la question etait deja pos&#233;e mais sans reponse claire. 
Est-ce que l'on peut faire sortir du mac mini un son en format DTS ?
Par ailleurs quelle est la qualit&#233; de la carte son du Mac Mini ?

merci par avance


----------



## Taz73 (5 Novembre 2006)

psgfan a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je suis interressé par l'achat d'un mac mini pour mon salon
> j'ai parcouru les 28 pages de ce topics et j'ai pu voir que la question etait deja posée mais sans reponse claire.
> ...




Oui, le son DTS passe sans pb (j'ai fait le test avec le DVD Aero de Jean-Michel Jarre, un vrai régal en 5.1). La seule condition est d'utiliser la sortie optique du Mini (c'est en fait la même que la sortie classique, il faut simplement y brancher un câble optique au format Jack 3,5)
Chez moi, le Mini est branché sur un ampli Yamaha RXV-350 et je n'ai rien à redire sur la qualité sonore (en tout cas, s'il y avait à redire, ce serait plutôt au niveau des enceintes, je ne suis pas équipé haut de gamme, mais bon, ça me va bien comme ça)

Sinon, pour l'achat du Mac Mini, j'ai acheté le mien 639 euros sur le Refurd Store en version Core Duo 1,66GHz, graveur DVD, Airport et Bluetooth (c'est le Mini haut de gamme de la version précédente). Et j'ai vu qu'Apple en proposait régulièrement en ce moment, donc a surveiller...


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2006)

Cool pour la sortie optique DTS, je ne savais pas ! :love: 
Pour le refurb, avec un peu de chance, tu peux tomber sur un mini avec 1 Go de RAM


----------



## HmJ (6 Novembre 2006)

bebert a dit:


> Cool pour la sortie optique DTS, je ne savais pas ! :love:
> Pour le refurb, avec un peu de chance, tu peux tomber sur un mini avec 1 Go de RAM



C'est du Toslink ?


----------



## Junk (6 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est du Toslink ?


Non, c'est du Jack 3,5 mm.


----------



## HmJ (6 Novembre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Non, c'est du Jack 3,5 mm.



Ah pardon, j'avais mal lu


----------



## Taz73 (6 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien du Jack 3,5 coté Mini, mais dans mon cas, de l'autre coté, sur l'ampli AV, c'est du Toslink.
Mais j'ai trouvé chez Darty un câble Toslink/Toslink livré avec 2 adaptateurs Toslink/Jack 3,5 (je ne savait même pas que ça existait !)


----------



## psgfan (6 Novembre 2006)

il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas... comment un cable jack 3.5 peut transporter un signal numerique comme le DTS ou le Dolby Digital ? je ne croyais que seuls les cables optique ou coax pouvait le faire...


----------



## Junk (6 Novembre 2006)

psgfan a dit:


> il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas... comment un cable jack 3.5 peut transporter un signal numerique comme le DTS ou le Dolby Digital ? je ne croyais que seuls les cables optique ou coax pouvait le faire...



Tu sais maintenant qu'il existe au moins trois type de connecteurs pour faire transiter le signal optique : le TosLink, le Cinch (coax) et le Jack 3,5 mm.

Et bien tu vois ... on n'en apprend tout les jours


----------



## Taz73 (7 Novembre 2006)

psgfan a dit:


> il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas... comment un cable jack 3.5 peut transporter un signal numerique comme le DTS ou le Dolby Digital ? je ne croyais que seuls les cables optique ou coax pouvait le faire...



Houlà non malheureux !   C'est bien un cable *optique* dont je parle, mais dont le connecteur est au format 3,5mm, mais qui est légèrement plus long, la sortie optique du Mac étant en fait au fond de la prise Jack femelle (je ne sais pas si je suis clair là...).


----------



## psgfan (7 Novembre 2006)

HervéJ a dit:


> Houlà non malheureux !   C'est bien un cable *optique* dont je parle, mais dont le connecteur est au format 3,5mm, mais qui est légèrement plus long, la sortie optique du Mac étant en fait au fond de la prise Jack femelle (je ne sais pas si je suis clair là...).




ok


----------



## bebert (7 Novembre 2006)

En fait, c'est une prise 2 en 1. On branche selon son équipement, soit un câble en cuivre (analogique), soit un câble optique (numérique).


----------



## Junk (7 Novembre 2006)

Salut, j'ai une question importante.

Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui possède deux disques dur externes USB2 et un Mac mini Intel Core Duo ??

Parceque moi oui, et j'ai un gros problème avec cette configuration.

Lorsque je branche un disque, aucun soucis, mais lorsque je branche le deuxième, mon système plante !

Le plus difficile à comprendre, c'est que sur mon PowerBook les deux disques dur peuvent être brancher 

Un autre truc bizzare, c'est quand j'ai installé Windows XP par curiosité sur mon Mac mini Intel Core Duo, via Bootcamp, les deux disques durs ont fonctionné correctement sous Windows 

Et ce qui m'emmerde le plus, c'est que je passe un temps fou avec la hotline d'Apple ...
Je leur ai déjà fait confiance une fois, je leur ai envoyé mon Mac mini en réparation ... D'ailleur, il revient tout juste de la réparation. Durant laquelle ils se sont "amusé" à changer la carte mère de ma machine ... Et pour rien !
Mon Mac mini a toujours les mêmes symptômes ... et son état a empiré depuis qu'il est revenu !!! Maintenant, il me fait un vacarne de folie, alors qu'avant il était vraiment très silencieux ...

Je sèche, ça me gave, j'ai envie de péter un plomb.

Partager vos retour d'expérience avec deux disques dur externe USB2 brancher sur le Mac mini Core Duo. Merci.


----------



## Junk (7 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc !!

J'ai échangé le long cable USB2 d'un des disques dur externe par celui d'origine qui est beaucoup plus court .... et là, on dirait que mon Mac mini fonctionne à nouveau normalement avec les deux disques durs externes USB2 !!

Ne me dite pas que c'est pas possible ???!!!
Ne me dite pas non plus qu'ils m'ont remplacé une bonne carte mère par une toute pourrie qui fait du bruit pour rien !!???


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc !!
> 
> J'ai échangé le long cable USB2 d'un des disques dur externe par celui d'origine qui est beaucoup plus court .... et là, on dirait que mon Mac mini fonctionne à nouveau normalement avec les deux disques durs externes USB2 !!
> 
> ...



ce n'est pas impossible. tes disque dur externe sont ils auto alimenté? Si c'est le cas, c'est la cars mère qui est peut être limite en puissance. mais d'un autre coté, tu dis que sous windows ça fonctionnait bien. c'était donc un problème logiciel sous mac os X.

Le bruit, c'est peut être une pièce qui été mal remontée. c'est quel genre de bruit?


----------



## Junk (7 Novembre 2006)

Et bien, j'ai un disque dur 2"5 autoaliment&#233; et un disque dur 3"5 avec alimentation externe.

J'avais mis un cable plus long sur le disque dur avec alimentation pour une question de confort sonore ... 

Je n'ai pas fait le rapprochement tout de suite entre le changement de c&#226;ble et les difficult&#233;es que je rencontrais.

Sauf que tout &#224; l'heure, en cherchant dans tout les sens d'o&#249; le probl&#232;me pouvait venir, je me suis rendu compte que le disque externe avec le long c&#226;ble avait quand m&#234;me beaucoup de difficult&#233;es &#224; monter que ce soit sur le Mac mini ou sur le PowerBook ...

Apr&#232;s quelques id&#233;es du genre : mon disque dur est d&#233;j&#224; mort ou mon PowerBook donne des signes de fatigue. 
Je me suis pos&#233; la question du c&#226;ble qui pouvait &#234;tre trop long ...
J'ai alors &#233;chang&#233; le c&#226;ble trop long par le c&#226;ble d'origine du disque beaucoup plus petit, et l&#224; je me suis aper&#231;u que les probl&#232;mes de lenteur &#224; monter ou les probl&#232;mes de stabilit&#233; sur le Mac mini avaient disparu !!

Donc finalement, aucun soucis de carte m&#232;re ou de logiciel Mac OS, tout ceci ne tenait qu'&#224; un fil !!!



Voil&#224;.

Maintenant je me retrouve avec un Mac mini avec un nouvelle carte m&#232;re qui fait un bruit d'aspirateur ...
En fait, le ventilateur monte r&#233;guli&#232;rement en puissance puis revient &#224; la normale &#224; fr&#233;quence variable ... et le bruit du Mac mini devient insupportable ... Le ventilateur tourne trop fort et &#231;a fait un bruit de soufflerie ... c'est tr&#232;s emb&#234;tant, surtout que je dors &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de lui ...


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Et bien, j'ai un disque dur 2"5 autoalimenté et un disque dur 3"5 avec alimentation externe.
> 
> J'avais mis un cable plus long sur le disque dur avec alimentation pour une question de confort sonore ...
> 
> ...


Le signal usb se perd assez facilement, c'est pourquoi les cables longs sont rares. Par contre désolé pour ton nouvel aspirateur. Pour ce soucis, je ne vois qu'un retour en SAV(désolé) pour remettre un ensemble silencieux.


----------



## psgfan (8 Novembre 2006)

Les mac Book pro passent au core duo 2.
esperont qu'il va en etre de meme pour les mac mini 
bientot je craque


----------



## kriso (9 Novembre 2006)

psgfan a dit:


> Les mac Book pro passent au core duo 2.
> esperont qu'il va en etre de meme pour les mac mini
> bientot je craque



Donc ça va chauffer un peu plus alors ? Et donc risque de bruit ?


----------



## fixou (9 Novembre 2006)

apres avoir installé une barette de cette mémoire : KINGSTON SODIMM DDR2-SDRAM 1Go PC-5300 CL5 KVR667D2S5
le mac mini ne demarre pas (dossier avec point d'interrogation). Je l'ai acheté neuve et répondant aux caractéristiques du mini selon  : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...imm-ddr2-667-garantie-10-ans-mac-intelpc.html

J'ai donc une barrette 1Go et une 256 Mo. Me suis-je trompé ?
Faut-il obligatoirement 2 barrettes identiques ??? quelqu'un peut-il m'aider


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

fixou a dit:


> apres avoir installé une barette de cette mémoire : KINGSTON SODIMM DDR2-SDRAM 1Go PC-5300 CL5 KVR667D2S5
> le mac mini ne demarre pas (dossier avec point d'interrogation). Je l'ai acheté neuve et répondant aux caractéristiques du mini selon  :
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...imm-ddr2-667-garantie-10-ans-mac-intelpc.html
> 
> ...



si tu laisses, seulement la barrette de 1go, cela donne quoi?


----------



## fixou (9 Novembre 2006)

Et bin ça marche. Et quel gain en vitesse d'ouverture des applis. Merci Tarul !


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

fixou a dit:


> Et bin ça marche. Et quel gain en vitesse d'ouverture des applis. Merci Tarul !



Content pour toi, mais un principe ici : quand on a un problème on ne le pose qu'une fois


----------



## guytoo (12 Novembre 2006)

Perso mon macmini redemarre souvent , je m'explique, je viens de regarder un dvd et bien il a redemarré 4 fois donc cela commence a me les b...
pourtant rien d'autre ne tourne en tache de fond, qq'un a-t-il recensé ce probleme ou non?
Un petit tour SAV, oui, non?


----------



## Tarul (12 Novembre 2006)

guytoo a dit:


> Perso mon macmini redemarre souvent , je m'explique, je viens de regarder un dvd et bien il a redemarré 4 fois donc cela commence a me les b...
> pourtant rien d'autre ne tourne en tache de fond, qq'un a-t-il recensé ce probleme ou non?
> Un petit tour SAV, oui, non?



ca ne le fait que quand tu regardes un DVD? As tu regardé les log système?(Application->utilitaire->console.app)


----------



## bebert (12 Novembre 2006)

Ça sent la carte mère foireuse à plein nez !


----------



## guytoo (12 Novembre 2006)

oui cela peut me le fait de temps en temps lorsque je fait pas mal de chose en meme temps donc peut-etre un recours a la Ram pourtant je suis en 1,25G ou sinon peut-etre est-ce la temperature interne, les ventilos tournent mais je ne vois pas d'ou cela peut venir?
Config:core duo 1,66 avec une barette de 1g +une barette de 256Mo, j'ai branché dessus un Mac partner 320G(disque dur externe)
voila!!!!!!


----------



## fixou (14 Novembre 2006)

a quoi sert la pile bouton dans le Mini ? alimente t'elle l'antenne WiFi ? Je n'ai plus de signal wifi, ou presque !


----------



## Taz73 (15 Novembre 2006)

fixou a dit:


> a quoi sert la pile bouton dans le Mini ? alimente t'elle l'antenne WiFi ? Je n'ai plus de signal wifi, ou presque !



La pile bouton, sur tous les Macs (et PC ?) sert à mémoriser des paramètres de l'ordinateur utilise au démarrage (PRAM) ou à l'utilisateur (l'heure notamment).
Quand un Mac ne démarrage plus ou que l'horloge se dérègle (quoi que ça, maintenant, ça se règle tout seul par internet...) : changer la pile !


----------



## kriso (16 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu nous dire :
1 - quelle est la résolution max que la carte graphique du mac mini permet ?
2 - peut-on modifier les préférences pour réduire les performances afin de chauffer moins (et donc ventiler moins) ?
3 - quelle est la portée en wifi du air-port ?
4 - y a-t-il aussi ce petit bruit bizarre que l'on trouve sur certains portables mac (schwinne ?)
5 - ton ventilo s'emballe-t-il aussi de temps en temps ?

Merci pour ton aide,
Un futur switcher qui se tâte depuis un certain temps


----------



## bebert (16 Novembre 2006)

Sortie DVI avec prise en charge des connexions VGA, S-video et composite via un adaptateur inclus.
Prise en charge d'un écran externe avec résolution numérique (DVI) jusqu'à 1 920 x 1 200, résolution analogique (VGA) jusqu'à 2 048 x 1 536


----------



## Junk (16 Novembre 2006)

kriso a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourrais-tu nous dire :
> 1 - quelle est la résolution max que la carte graphique du mac mini permet ?


bebert a répondu


kriso a dit:


> 2 - peut-on modifier les préférences pour réduire les performances afin de chauffer moins (et donc ventiler moins) ?


Oui, avec le programme "CHUD Tools" il est possible de désactiver un coeur de processeur. Avec le programme "smcfancontrol" il est possible de gérer la vitesse de rotation du ventilateur principal.


kriso a dit:


> 3 - quelle est la portée en wifi du air-port ?


Tout dépend de la configuration du batiment, perso. dans une maison j'ai une portée de moins de 10 mètres entre le PowerBook et le Mac mini.


kriso a dit:


> 4 - y a-t-il aussi ce petit bruit bizarre que l'on trouve sur certains portables mac (schwinne ?)


Heu  non, je ne crois pas ... pas sur le miens en tout cas ... quoique depuis qu'Apple a changé ma carte mère, j'ai quelques nuisances sonore effectivement ...


kriso a dit:


> 5 - ton ventilo s'emballe-t-il aussi de temps en temps ?


Oui, là je peux dire oui. Enfin surtout depuis que j'ai cette nouvelle carte mère ... parce qu'avant il était vraiment très silencieux.


kriso a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide,
> Un futur switcher qui se tâte depuis un certain temps


----------



## Junk (18 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai encore et toujours des questions sur ce merveilleux Mac mini Intel Core Duo :rose:

Ces temp&#233;ratures vous paraissent-elles normales ??





 

Car depuis un changement de carte m&#232;re, j'ai comme l'impression d'avoir changer de machine 

&#199;a chauffe plus, &#231;a fait plus de bruit ...

Y aurait-il une mauvaise manip. du service technique ... genre un oubli de p&#226;te thermique ou je ne sais quoi ? ...

Toujours est-il que c'est un peu &#233;nervant, ... ils ont travaill&#233; vite, mais j'aurai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; qu'ils prennent leur temps et ne pas avoir ces d&#233;sagr&#233;ments ...


----------



## kriso (20 Novembre 2006)

Serait-il possible de faire un tableau comparatif entre un mac mini G4 et un mac mini core duo à +/- même fréquence et surtout en citant les avantages et inconvénients de chacun avec des tests, etc. En n'oubliant pas la question du bruit svp.
Merci à celles et ceux qui auraient les deux machines


----------



## Calor45 (20 Novembre 2006)

Salut,
A fréquence égale ça va être difficile sachant que le processeur et l'architecture ne sont pas les mêmes.
Moi aussi ça m'interresse, quelqu'un possède t'il un Mini G4 1,42 et un Core Duo a coté ?
Le mini est une super machine et je préfère avoir la liberté de choisir mon écran.
Alors cela vaut t'il le coup de changer G4->CoreDuo ?
++


----------



## Mafsou (21 Novembre 2006)

Calor45 a dit:


> Moi aussi ça m'interresse, quelqu'un possède t'il un Mini G4 1,42 et un Core Duo a coté ?
> 
> Alors cela vaut t'il le coup de changer G4->CoreDuo ?




Je n'ai pas eu les deux machines simultanément mais successivement (MacMini G4 1,25Ghz/1Go et CoreDuo 1,66Ghz/2Go). 

La différence de performances est flagrante, réellement. Ne serait ce qu'au boot: par rapport au G4, avec le CoreDuo on a pas encore touché la machine qu'on se rend compte immédiatement du gain de perf'. Et il n'est pas dû au giga de ram supplémentaire, idem avec les 512 d'origine. 

Maintenant c'est comme tout, a ton toujours besoin d'une machine encore et encore plus puissante? Tout dépend ton utilisation. Dans mon cas, sans avoir une utilisation pro de mes Mac, le passage du G4 au CoreDuo fut clairement bénéfique.


----------



## PadawanMac (22 Novembre 2006)

En clair, question vidéo un Mac mini avec un écran classique (PC) c'est pas top ?


----------



## Taz73 (23 Novembre 2006)

PadawanMac a dit:


> En clair, question vidéo un Mac mini avec un écran classique (PC) c'est pas top ?



Y'a pas de raison. Le seul truc c'est que si c'est un écran VGA, il faut un adaptateur DVI/VGA, mais bon, le Mac Mini, ça le fait mieux avec un écran plat (donc DVI) !


----------



## faquin (23 Novembre 2006)

HervéJ a dit:


> Y'a pas de raison. Le seul truc c'est que si c'est un écran VGA, il faut un adaptateur DVI/VGA


Fourni avec le mini, d'ailleurs
Moi je suis passé d'un G5 1.8 (monoprocesseur) à un mini 1,5 Solo. C'est sur que des fois ca rame un peu plus quand j'ai 10 applications ouvertes, mais franchement, c'est pas flagrant flagrant (à part pour les jeux)
Et pour le tiers du prix, faut pas s'embeter


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2006)

Le mac mini fonctionne très bien sur un écran classique (lcd ou crt) avec l'adaptateur VGA fourni. Après c'est selon tes moyens...


----------



## bebert (23 Novembre 2006)

Ce qui est bien avec le mac mini Intel, contrairement au Power PC, c'est qu'on peut mettre &#224; jour le processeur. Ainsi, on peut mettre la derni&#232;re version du Core 2 Duo sur son "vieux" Core Solo !


----------



## Ricco (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir 
Question je vais enfin commander un mac mini d'ici les fêtes et j'ai un  écran LCD 32" avec une prise VGA et une HDMI.

Vaut mieux le connecter via l'adapateur DVI/VGA ou DVI/HDMI?


----------



## Mafsou (25 Novembre 2006)

Ricco a dit:


> Vaut mieux le connecter via l'adapateur DVI/VGA ou DVI/HDMI?



J'utilise un Mini sur ma télé LCD également, et je l'ai branché en VGA, en attendant de me procurer un cable DVI qui sort en HDMI. Et puis, quand j'ai vu le résultat, je me suis dit que j'allais garder l'argent du cable pour autre chose.... (C'est pas pour rien quand même!) Le résultat est très bon, pas d'effet de flou, rien.
Donc je te conseille de d'abord essayer en VGA puis de voir si vraiment tu ressens le besoin d'utiliser le DVI.


----------



## Ricco (27 Novembre 2006)

Merci


----------



## HmJ (27 Novembre 2006)

... vaut encore mieux le brancher sur la prise DVI de la TV  Si on en a une bien sur... En tout cas, mon couple Mini + LCD 32" est vraiment extra. Mais je lis a gauche a droite que trop d'adaptateurs DVI/HDMI sont de mauvaise qualite, alors que tout devrait etre plus simple puisque les signaux deviennent numeriques...


----------



## Mafsou (27 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... vaut encore mieux le brancher sur la prise DVI de la TV  Si on en a une bien sur...



Evidemment pour le DVI mais beaucoup de LCD équipés en HDMI le sont aussi en VGA et non DVI. Et c'est le cas aussi de mon écran (Samsung LE-32M51). C'est curieux d'ailleurs, j'me suis toujours posé la question du pourquoi du comment . Ca ne me semble pas très logique.

Et je te rejoins clairement sur le coup de l'adaptateur. Mieux vaut utiliser un signal VGA de bonne qualité plutot qu'un signal en numérique foiré par un convertisseur DVI/HDMI foireux. Et puis claquer 70 dans un adaptateur de bonne qualité, j'sais pas vous, mais moi ça me fait mal au... Portefeuille bien sûr .


----------



## dadd1103 (27 Novembre 2006)

quelle r&#233;solution ton 32"?? 
mon ancien core solo saccadait d&#233;j&#224; avec un divx en plein &#233;cran sur un 19" en 1280X1024...


----------



## Mafsou (27 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> quelle résolution ton 32"??



C'est du 1366*768. Je passe des vidéos HD 720p sans aucun problème. Et sinon c'est un Mini CoreDuo avec 1Go de RAM.

Parcontre un CoreSolo qui rame avec un DivX... Y'a un souci .


----------



## macisgood (4 Décembre 2006)

bonsoir, j'ai un mac mini core duo 1,66Ghz acheter en 07/06 et je voudrais savoir s'il est équipé de port USB 1 ou USB 2.
merci d'avance.


----------



## Max77 (5 Décembre 2006)

macisgood a dit:


> bonsoir, j'ai un mac mini core duo 1,66Ghz acheter en 07/06 et je voudrais savoir s'il est équipé de port USB 1 ou USB 2.
> merci d'avance.


Salut!

C'est des ports USB 2.0. 
Mais tu peux utiliser par exemple un lecteur mp3 qui supporte seulement le USB 1 et cela va marcher.

@+


----------



## Taz73 (5 Décembre 2006)

Pour les spécifications des Macs, il y a le logiciel MacTracker (en anglais...)


----------



## 1000k (25 Décembre 2006)

Salut, j'ai lu quelques pages de ce topic fort interessant. Et je suis tombé sur un message qui demandait si on pouvait remplacer le proc par un plus puissant ou un core 2

Curieux, j'ai essayé de savoir si techniquement c'était possible. Et apparement on peut remplacer le core duo du mac mini 1,83 par un core 2 duo 1,83...

Après est-ce que le bios et le système va l'accepter. Faut tester, suffit d'avoir 249 

A suivre


----------



## Mafsou (26 Décembre 2006)

1000k a dit:


> Et apparement on peut remplacer le core duo du mac mini 1,83 par un core 2 duo 1,83...
> 
> Après est-ce que le bios et le système va l'accepter. Faut tester, suffit d'avoir 249




D'un autre côté, est ce que ça vaut le coup d'investir 250 pour un gain de perf' qui n'est tout de même pas exceptionnel?!? :mouais:

Parcontre, venant d'un CoreSolo, ça peut commencer à devenir intéressant .


----------



## 1000k (26 Décembre 2006)

Exacte, pour moi ça ne vaut pas le coup, d'où le  à coté de 249

Mieux vaut investir dans la RAM et un DD plus rapide !


----------



## Heavenbeetle (28 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

j'ai lu toutes les pages de ce topic autant dire que ça prend un petit peu de temps, mais je n'ai pas de reponse à une question que je me pose, d'ailleurs peut être que ça ne concerne pas uniquement le Mini, mais est il possible de  brancher deux ecrans sur le Mini, je m'explique, ça serait plutôt une écran sur lequel, je serais sur le net, et une télé sur laquelle en meme temps ma chère et tendre regarderais un dvd tous ça branché à un Mini c'est possible, ou ça reste de l'ordre du fantasme... et d'ailleur est il serieusement envisagé la sortie d'un Mini C2D ça aussis ça m'interesse.... Enfin attendons on verra bien ,

Merci de vos reponse


----------



## bebert (28 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

On ne peut pas brancher plus d'un écran sur un Mac mini. En revanche, on peut le mettre à jour un avec un core 2 duo 2,33 GHz (T7600).


----------



## 1000k (28 Décembre 2006)

Effectivement, on ne peux pas brancher deux écrans, et c'est bien dommage d'ailleurs mais bon...

Pour le T7600, ce proc coute un Mac mini


----------



## kriso (29 Décembre 2006)

Heavenbeetle a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> j'ai lu toutes les pages de ce topic autant dire que ça prend un petit peu de temps, mais je n'ai pas de reponse à une question que je me pose, d'ailleurs peut être que ça ne concerne pas uniquement le Mini, mais est il possible de brancher deux ecrans sur le Mini, je m'explique, ça serait plutôt une écran sur lequel, je serais sur le net, et une télé sur laquelle en meme temps ma chère et tendre regarderais un dvd tous ça branché à un Mini c'est possible, ou ça reste de l'ordre du fantasme... et d'ailleur est il serieusement envisagé la sortie d'un Mini C2D ça aussis ça m'interesse.... Enfin attendons on verra bien ,
> 
> Merci de vos reponse


 
Ben moi j'irais voir chez Matrox, il ont le *Matrox DualHead2Go*
et ou ils sont fous chez Matrox ou y en a qui se trompent sur Mac Gé :love: .


----------



## HmJ (29 Décembre 2006)

kriso a dit:


> Ben moi j'irais voir chez Matrox, il ont le *Matrox DualHead2Go*
> et ou ils sont fous chez Matrox ou y en a qui se trompent sur Mac Gé :love: .



... on peut meme acheter les TripleHead 

Toutefois, les connections de la boiboite sont en VGA. Ca me refroidirait...


----------



## Taz73 (29 Décembre 2006)

J'ai été aussi confronté à un problème du même type :
Mon Mac Mini sert de Media Center, et je peux regarder CanalSat dessus en passant par un boîtier EyeTV 200 (ce qui permet de faire du time shifting).
Or hier, ma femme regardait justement une émission, et moi je voulais installer un logiciel sur le MacMini via une connexion VNC depuis mon G4 (situé dans une autre pièce, donc le 2nd d'écran du MacMini serait dans ce cas là celui de mon G4).
Mais là : pb ! Par VNC, on voit ce qu'il y a réellement sur le Mac distant, donc je ne pouvais rien faire sans masquer la fenêtre de la TV, d'où ma question :

*Est-il possible sur Mac de contrôler un autre Mac mais sur une session différente ?*
Je pense à une solution de type XWindow via X11 peut-être ? Ou peut-être avec Apple Remote Desktop ou un truc du genre ?

Si quelqu'un à une idée/expérience sur ce type de problème....


----------



## Heavenbeetle (29 Décembre 2006)

kriso a dit:


> Ben moi j'irais voir chez Matrox, il ont le *Matrox DualHead2Go*
> et ou ils sont fous chez Matrox ou y en a qui se trompent sur Mac Gé :love: .


 
Avec le truc de chez Matrox, j'ai l'impression que c'et uniquement pour gérer la fonction bureau etendu, et je ne crois pas que c'est pour avoir deux ecrans bien distinct, d'ailleurs est ce que le Imac en est capable, pas sûr, et je ne suis pas sûr non plus qu'un  ordinateur Apple en soit capable ??


----------



## kriso (29 Décembre 2006)

Heavenbeetle a dit:


> Avec le truc de chez Matrox, j'ai l'impression que c'et uniquement pour g&#233;rer la fonction bureau etendu, et je ne crois pas que c'est pour avoir deux ecrans bien distinct, d'ailleurs est ce que le Imac en est capable, pas s&#251;r, et je ne suis pas s&#251;r non plus qu'un  ordinateur Apple en soit capable ??



sur port VGA : 
http://www.01net.com/fiche-produit/avis-redac-1140/divers-matrox-dualhead2go/
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/gxm/support/mac/home.php

pour port PCMCIA :
http://www.villagetronic.com/vtbook/index.html 

M&#234;me s'il semble que pour le Mini, ce soit seulement possible en dualhead, continuer &#224; dire que Mac ne sait pas g&#233;rer plusieurs &#233;crans rel&#232;ve du bourrage de cr&#226;ne. Il s'agit bien d'apr&#232;s les articles de Mac Intel Inside. Mais bon, ils le sont tous aujourd'hui alors...
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il vous faut les amis mais moi je ne change pas d'avis tant que quelqu'un n'a pas essay&#233; et v&#233;rifi&#233; que chez 01Net et Matrox ce sont des menteurs. Na !

A+


----------



## bebert (29 Décembre 2006)

kriso a dit:


> Ben moi j'irais voir chez Matrox, il ont le *Matrox DualHead2Go*
> et ou ils sont fous chez Matrox ou y en a qui se trompent sur Mac Gé :love: .



Arfff ! Je prêche le faux pour savoir le vrai 
Ceci dit, intéressant cette solution Matrox pour le Mac mini !


----------



## Heavenbeetle (2 Janvier 2007)

kriso a dit:


> sur port VGA :
> http://www.01net.com/fiche-produit/avis-redac-1140/divers-matrox-dualhead2go/
> http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/gxm/support/mac/home.php
> 
> ...


 
Ah ben oui il y a moyen d'avoir deux ecrans distincts, intéressant...attendons de voir les nouvelles sorties apple avant de faire mon achat, mais merci de ces réponses


----------



## 1000k (2 Janvier 2007)

Ce boitier est interessant, mais les perfs graphique du mac mini sont bien limité pour travailler à une résolution pareille.


----------



## macduc (9 Janvier 2007)

Quelques remarques  et probl&#232;mes sur le mac mini intel core duo 1,66 achet&#233; aux US pour moins de 500 Euro (vive l'euro fort !)
Je l'ai essay&#233; depuis 1mois.

1 frontrow est un peu capricieux et ma t&#233;l&#233;comande ne marche plus. En lisant sur des forum il semblerait probable que la pile soit d&#233;j&#224; morte ! Apr&#232;s un mois d'utilisation sans exc&#232;s c'est court.

2 La capacit&#233; 60 Go est en fait  assez faible. Surtout apr&#232;s avoir chang&#233; le dd de mon ibook G3 avec un DD de 80 Go je souffre.

3 j'ai achet&#233; un &#233;cran samsung dvi ET SUR LE PORT DVI CA NE MARCHE PAS. Apr&#232;s avoir lu quelques forums ce probl&#232;me d'incompatibilit&#233; d'&#233;cran dvi non-apple est courant et  ne peut se resoudre  qu'avec un logiciel  payant ! DONC VERIFIEZ SUR LES FORUM ET SI POSSIBLE ESSAYEZ VOTRE ECRAN AVANT D'ACHETER VOTRE MAC MINI...Le port vga marche bien...

4 office que j'avais achet&#233; alors pour l'ibook powerPC est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s lent. Plus lent qu'avec le G3. Ce sera peut-&#234;tre l'occasion de passer &#224; n&#233;oOffice.

5 dommage qu'il n'y ai pas un micro int&#233;gr&#233; pour skype c'est bien.

5 il est tr&#232;s silencieux ; le wifi int&#233;gr&#233; c'est cool et il booste bien m&#234;me si je ne trouve pas &#231;a exceptionnel apr&#232;s un G3. Il faudra certainement que j'augmente la SDRAM qui n'est  qu' &#224; 512 Mo.

Voila merci de vos remarques


----------



## 1000k (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon achat à ce prix 

1) Effectivement, quelques ralentissement dans Front Row parfois. Sur mon MacBook, la pile à durer... un jour !!! Alors ça ne m'étonne pas.

2) Tu aurais du acheter le 1,83. Tu aurais eu plus de pèche, un DD de 80 Go, Graveur DVD, Bluetooth...

3) Pas eu de soucis avec la sortie DVI, mais c'est un peu normal car testé qu'en VGA

4) Normal qu'Office soit lent, ce n'est pas une apps Universel, donc --> Rosetta. Et avec 512 de RAM, je confirme que c'est très lent   A l'époque, j'avais testé Neo, encore pire... Et puis autant utiliser Office, vu le prix ( une fois acheté ) ! Solution: attendre la prochaine version d'Office et en attendant passer à 2Go

5) Pas de mirco integré, certe mais prise micro tout de même. D'ailleurs qui ne marche pas chez moi, bizarre. Mais pas encore eu l'utilité !

6) Il est très très silencieux effectivement, c'est un bonheur ( même ma version à 1,83 ). Pas testé le Wifi, Bluetooth nickel. Par contre, niveau proc, ben pareil ce que j'ai dit en 2), autant prendre le mini 1,83, il est mieux équipé. Sinon c'est de la DDR2-SDRAM et c'est clair qu'il faut passer à 2Go ( environ 300 ), passer à 1Go me pense être un mauvais calcul.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon, puisque rien n'a ete chamboule pour la Macworld, je vous annonce l'acquisition cette semaine d'un mini Mini (1.66 GHz) sur lequel je grefferai le plus gros Core 2 Duo, avec le max de RAM et de DD. Je n'invente rien, cela a deja ete explique ici. Rapport sur MacGe des que tout est fini


----------



## 1000k (10 Janvier 2007)

Mais sans le super drive et le bluetooth, dommage 
En tout cas, le plus gros des core 2 duo, ça va va faire très cher comme machine !!!!


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

1) Je prends un Pioneer K06MP (equipe deja certains MacBook Pro) pour avoir un vrai lecteur RPC1
2) Dans les Mini Intel le Bluetooth est systematique
3) Je paie le boitier, pas les pieces detachees


----------



## AroundTheWorld (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> 1) Je prends un Pioneer K06MP (equipe deja certains MacBook Pro) pour avoir un vrai lecteur RPC1
> 2) Dans les Mini Intel le Bluetooth est systematique
> 3) Je paie le boitier, pas les pieces detachees



ils sont dure à trouver les KO6MP encore plus les derniers core duo 2   non ? tu te fournis ou ? tu peux nous donner les prix et l'endroit ? merci


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Le premier est a 13000 JPY, le second a 87800 JPY chez Biccamera a Tokyo. Et ils sont dispo


----------



## AroundTheWorld (14 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le premier est a 13000 JPY, le second a 87800 JPY chez Biccamera a Tokyo. Et ils sont dispo



super je suis a Tokyo !!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (14 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le premier est a 13000 JPY, le second a 87800 JPY chez Biccamera a Tokyo. Et ils sont dispo



 c'est quand même le prix d'un mac mini , mais bon c'est vrai qu'un 2,33ghz  dans un mac mini ca claque !!


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour bonjour  Juste pour signaler sur ce fil que j'ai cree un topic sur la mise a jour d'un Mini avec le tout dernier Core 2 Duo 2.33 GHz. Ca se passe ici  C'est cher, mais ca roxe


----------



## kriso (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai enfin mon Mac Mini :rateau:  (Intel Core Duo 1,66Ghz - gma 950 - 512 Mb de ram)

Pourriez-vous me dire si *d'expérience*, il drive bien un 23" sans saccades ni flou? Bref le top ou alors vaut-il mieux choisir le 20" ?

Merci encore et bravo à Hmj pour sa bidouille qui me fait saliver


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Tu parles de driver quel type d'applications ? Parce que tous les Mini que j'ai vu en démo en Apple Center étaient connectés à des 20 ou 23" : ça se passait très bien pour les tâches courantes (Safari, iTunes, effets Dashboard...)


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

Je peux avoir un bundle ecran + mini pour combien ?


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je peux avoir un bundle ecran + mini pour combien ?



C'est pas le sujet ici, merci de poster un fil dans "Switch et conseils d'achat"


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, si vous me donniez vos temperatures CPU et la vitesse de rotation du ventilo ? Depuis lundi, iStat Pro est sorti en version 100% compatible Mac Intel ! 

Je suis autour de 55 degres en temps normal, et entre 85 et 93 degres (c'est haut, mais le max dixit Intel est de 100 degres, avec coupure auto a 125 ) apres des heures de Folding@Home. Par contre, mon ventilo ne va jamais a plus de 2500 tpm, lorsqu'il peut en faire theoriquement 4000 tpm.


----------



## kriso (17 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu parles de driver quel type d'applications ? Parce que tous les Mini que j'ai vu en d&#233;mo en Apple Center &#233;taient connect&#233;s &#224; des 20 ou 23" : &#231;a se passait tr&#232;s bien pour les t&#226;ches courantes (Safari, iTunes, effets Dashboard...)



C'est &#231;a le probl&#232;me, je me demande ce qui se passe si on veut jouer &#224; un jeu (m&#234;me sur OSX) ou quand on passe une vid&#233;o un peu anim&#233;e 
Faut-il beacoup de ram (puisque la ram vid&#233;o est partag&#233;e) ou &#231;a n'a pas d'importance pour driver un grand &#233;cran ?
J'ai lu un jour quelque part qu'il y avait moyen de calculer la m&#233;moire n&#233;cessaire en fonction de la d&#233;finition de l'&#233;cran mais je ne sais plus o&#249;


----------



## bee78 (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour, 

Apr&#232;s plusieurs mois d'&#233;conomie, 
J'ai achet&#233; mon Mac Mini hier soir. 
Mais au bout de 4 minutes, le logiciel d'installation se stoppe net.

Plus exactement, apr&#232;s le paneau selectionner votre clavier (J'ai achete un clavier Mac tt simple), je clique "Continuer", et le logiciel ne continue pas.

Je suis desesperee d'autant plus qu'&#224; la FNAC on ne sait pas ce que c'est , que sur l'apple support tte sles pages ram&#232;nent au "Store" et que je suis sr le point de p&#233;ter un cable (ou de peter la gueule au vendeur de la FNAC mais c'ets dimanche, dommage!)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'&#233;clairer sur ce qui se passe?
J'ai pris un Mac pour &#233;viter les plantages de Windows et je me retrouve couillon&#233;e...

Merci.

bee78


----------



## 1000k (11 Février 2007)

Il n'était pas préinstallé Mac os X ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (11 Février 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Tiens, si vous me donniez vos temperatures CPU et la vitesse de rotation du ventilo ? Depuis lundi, iStat Pro est sorti en version 100% compatible Mac Intel !
> 
> Je suis autour de 55 degres en temps normal, et entre 85 et 93 degres (c'est haut, mais le max dixit Intel est de 100 degres, avec coupure auto a 125 ) apres des heures de Folding@Home. Par contre, mon ventilo ne va jamais a plus de 2500 tpm, lorsqu'il peut en faire theoriquement 4000 tpm.



De même pour moi entre 55/85 ( encodage ) avec 2800 max de ventillo


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2007)

bee78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Apr&#232;s plusieurs mois d'&#233;conomie,
> J'ai achet&#233; mon Mac Mini hier soir.
> ...



Salut. Ce probleme est tres etonnant. Deja, ton ordi devrait etre pre-installe et fonctionner a peine sorti de la boite. Pourquoi reinstaller ? As-tu change/ajoute du materiel ? Ensuite, tu dois savoir que, lors de l'installation de l'OS, par defaut le systeme verifie la qualite du DVD (erreurs de lecture possible dues aux rayures et autres soucis). Bref, il est possible que l'installation aie l'air d'etre bloquee, alors qu'en fait il s'agit juste d'une verification du media.

Bref, essaie quand meme de laisser l'installation se faire toute seule pendant 30 min, et regarde quand meme si l'ordi ne t'a pas rendu la main pour choisir une option (de tete : sur quelle disque tu veux installer, quels composants tu veux mettre ou pas...).

Aller, courage


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2007)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> De même pour moi entre 55/85 ( encodage ) avec 2800 max de ventillo



J'ai casse un des bitoniaux de plastique pour maintenir le ventilo sur le CPU : je viens de me commander 4 vis nylon (via les US, impossible de trouver au Japon... :mouais pour remettre ca d'aplomb, meme si l'ordi fonctionne depuis debut janvier sans soucis.


----------



## fusion (22 Février 2007)

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontrer des soucis avec *l'adaptateur dvi/vga* livré avec le mini?? parce j'ai essayé le mien et rien de se passe!! l'écran est noir, il marque pas de signal mise en veille!! alors que l'écran fonctionne parfaitement sur un pc branché en vga.

Pas de soucis pour le DVI (c'est ma connexion habituelle) mais je serais peut etre amené à passer en vga, donc ça m'inquiète un peu si l'adaptateur est défectueux.

2e question: jusqu'à quelle *taille d'écran* peut-on aller sans que cela n'altère les perf: j'ai lu que 23p c'était bon.

Enfin sur une question mainte fois revue mais avec qté d'avis différents: pour changer *la RAM*, y'en a qui disent que 1x1Go ça marche pas (car le mini ne marche pas avec une seule barette!!), d'autres qui disent que si c'est génial, d'autres qui disent que 1,256Go ça change rien (pas de dual channel mais c'est pas grave), et puis encore qui ajoutent que 2x512 c'est mieux pour le dual. perso je pense me prendre 1x1Go (j'ai 2x256) et ne laisser que celle-là.

merci


----------



## Linoups (22 Février 2007)

fusion a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà rencontrer des soucis avec *l'adaptateur dvi/vga* livré avec le mini?? parce j'ai essayé le mien et rien de se passe!! l'écran est noir, il marque pas de signal mise en veille!! alors que l'écran fonctionne parfaitement sur un pc branché en vga.
> 
> Pas de soucis pour le DVI (c'est ma connexion habituelle) mais je serais peut etre amené à passer en vga, donc ça m'inquiète un peu si l'adaptateur est défectueux.
> 
> ...



Salut,
concernant la première question, faute d'être devant mon Mini je ne peux te répondre. Mais il faut savoir que ce n'est pas la taille de l'écran mais la résolution qui compte. (Les TV LCD de 82cm non full HD n'ont qu'une résolution de 1366X768 alors qu'un écran de 17" de Macbook Pro monte à 1440x900)

Pour ce qui est de la RAM, toutes les combinaisons sont possibles. Mais c'est avec deux barettes identiques que les perf seront les meilleurs car le dual channel sera actif. Maintenant la différence n'ai pas énorme (j'ai testé et au final je suis en 1x1go + 1x256Go sans aucun problème)

Euh en fait tu avais trois questions !
Au sujet du DVI j'utilise l'adaptater sans aucun soucis en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## silos (22 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

1) Je n'ai pas eu de soucis avec l'adaptateur DVI-VGA sur mon mini core duo.
Par contre j'ai des soucis en DVI avec une Belinea 20", le signal est instable et l'image s'&#233;teint par intermitence, du coup je suis pass&#233; en VGA => Plus de probl&#232;me.

2) Les sp&#233;cifications techniques sont sur le site d'Apple :

Sortie vid&#233;o DVI autorisant des r&#233;solutions 100 &#37; num&#233;riques jusqu'&#224; 1 920 x 1 200 pixels ; prise en charge des moniteurs Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces et Apple Cinema HD Display 23 pouces ; compatible avec les signaux vid&#233;os num&#233;riques TMDS jusqu'&#224; 154 MHz ; compatible avec les signaux vid&#233;os non num&#233;riques TMDS jusqu'&#224; 135 MHz
Sortie VGA (&#224; l'aide de l'adaptateur inclus) prenant en charge les r&#233;solutions analogiques jusqu'&#224; 1 920 x 1 080 pixels
3) Je suis en 2x1Go, mais la diff&#233;rence n'est pas flagrante. Je pense qu'1Go est le MINIMUM, et que 1Go + 256Mo (barette d'origine) sont largement suffisants.

4) J'adore l'id&#233;e de HmJ : acheter un Core solo 1,5Ghz et le booster &#224; 2,33Ghz en Core Duo.......Une bete de course &#224; bon prix et dans une boite mini.....
Je vais garder l'id&#233;e pour upgrader mon 1,66Ghz lorsqu'il ne sera plus sous garantie et que le prix du 2,33Ghz aura baiss&#233;.


----------



## fusion (22 Février 2007)

ok merci pour vos réponses!!

quelqu'un a un retour concernant le site http://www.memoryx.net/ pour la RAM. Apparemment ce serait les barettes "officielles" qu'Apple utilise. et les prix (en $) ne sont pas plus chers qu'ici (port compris). En tout cas ils sont certifiés 100% Apple.

quelqu'un a déjà passé commande??...


----------



## silos (22 Février 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Tiens, si vous me donniez vos temperatures CPU et la vitesse de rotation du ventilo ? Depuis lundi, iStat Pro est sorti en version 100% compatible Mac Intel !
> 
> Je suis autour de 55 degres en temps normal, et entre 85 et 93 degres (c'est haut, mais le max dixit Intel est de 100 degres, avec coupure auto a 125 ) apres des heures de Folding@Home. Par contre, mon ventilo ne va jamais a plus de 2500 tpm, lorsqu'il peut en faire theoriquement 4000 tpm.



Je tourne à 1500Tr et 58° sur un 1,66Ghz en utilisation normale.
Je l'ai placé sur la tranche pour favoriser l'évacuation de l'air et éviter une surchauffe par le dessous.

Merci pour SMC Fan Control, c'est amusant de pousser à 5500 Tr pour l'entendre enfin faire un peu de bruit.


Encore Bravo pour ton Upgrade avec photos


----------



## fusion (23 Février 2007)

C'est clair hmj, upgrade pour le moins extreme!! en tout cas c'est une vraie bête de course!! à voir si elle est fiable sur le long terme. en tout cas moi je pense bien m'en faire une similaire si le besoin s'en fait ressentir. c'est une bonne solution au lieu de s'acheter un nouvel ordi, on change le proc!!! (et puis un nouvel écran...et c'est tout bon!! d'où l'avantage du mini!)

Déjà je blinde mon mini en RAM et après on verra!!


----------



## HmJ (24 Février 2007)

Le b&#233;b&#233; a d&#233;j&#224; un mois et demi, tourne 24/7 avec notamment Folding@Home. Aucun probl&#232;me, la temp&#233;rature du CPU a m&#234;me tendance &#224; baisser avec le temps  C'est dommage de ne rien avoir entre &#231;a et un Mac Pro Quad parce qu'on veut un &#233;cran s&#233;par&#233;... :rateau:


----------



## captainamo (24 Février 2007)

J'ai le mac mini intel depuis sa sortie. Après un échange car le premier modèle avait la facheuse tendance à rebooter sans raison malgrès les trois réparations je ne peux qu'être satisfait de ce monstre tournant moi-aussi en permanence et ayant de très nombreux périfériques connectés en permanence. 
De plus, malgrès les remarques de certains utilisateurs je vous affirme que cette machine est super puissante pour une utilisation grand public. (j'ai 2Go de Ram) Branché à la télé HD il fait mes montages, et toutes les taches possibles sans rechigné. Après il est certain que je ne suis pas un monteur de film en HD et que je me contente d'iMovie. Mais franchement apple devrait jouer plus la carte du mac mini comme ordinateur de salon car contrairement à l'apple tv, d'après ce que j'ai compris. Le mini lit les divx sans pb avec front row. 
Il est difficile d'attendre qu'une machine pareil baisse de prix. Car un ordi de cette taille avec du core2duo forcément à 499 ca doit pas être évident pour la rendre rentable. A la limite la laisser au même prix mais mettre 1Go de ram sur le modèle haut de gamme. 
En fait il faudrait qu'apple fournisse un modèle en dessous à 499 avec un proc moins puissant pour s'en servir plus pour la visualisation de contenus que pour création de contenus. Et un modèle plus gros en taille, au même prix mais que l'on pourrait plus facilement faire évoluer (un peu comme le cube à l'époque mais en moins cher évidemment)


----------



## fusion (24 Février 2007)

C'est clair qu'avec tes 2go il doit bien booster. moi j'ai encore (pour qq jours seulement!) les 512 d'origine, et là ça rame. Mais c'est normal, avec un tel potentiel je pense qu'il lui faut de la place pour s'exprimer!!

En tout cas m'en vais le garder lgtps ce mini.
Petite question qd meme: apparemment mon adaptateur vga/dvi ne fonctionne pas, apple assure un remplacement pour cette pièce?


----------



## captainamo (24 Février 2007)

Tu verras j'avais 512 Mo au début et la différence avec 2Go est énorme. Je trouve ca stupide qu'Apple bride ainsi ses machines car les personnes qui ne connaissent pas l'importance de la ram prenant ce mac pour son encombrement et son prix risquent d'être déçu de la lenteur de l'appareil et revendre la machine mais là j'extrapole un peu lol. 
Normalement il n'y a pas de raison qu'Apple ne remplace pas la pièce mais je sais car un ami avait un mini G4 et avait un souci du même genre. L'image sur son moniteur était moyenne mais ca ne venait pas de l'adaptateur mais d'une légère incompatibilité entre l'ordi et l'écran avec ce système là. C'est super rare mais ca peut arriver. Après, si tu n'as aucune image ou qu'avec un autre adaptateur ca marche parfaitement bien, le pb vient bien de ta pièce et apple fera l'échange sans pb.


----------



## fusion (24 Février 2007)

Je vais contacté le sav apple voir ce qu'il en dit!!

Sinon je repose ma question concernant memoryx??? des retours, des avis???


----------



## seblefou (12 Mars 2007)

Mon iBook G4 vient de me lâcher (sniff...) et je dois rapidement retrouver un ordi. Vu mes contraintes budgétaires actuelles, je pense m'orienter vers un mini. Quelques petites questions donc :

- d'après les 17 pages précédentes, 512Mo de RAM sont insuffisantes. Je pense donc m'orienter vers 1 Go (2 Go ça me semble cher). Est-ce suffiant pour faire tourner X11 + OpenOffice ou X11 + Gimp (enfin pas des filtres de la mort non plus) ? Je pense que oui mais je préfère une confirmation. Je ne vais pas faire de jeu, j'encoderai peut être un divx mais si ça dois prendre 4 heures j'm'en fous.

- la carte graphique récupère un partie de la RAM pour son fonctionnement : 64 Mo d'après les spécifications apple, mais ça doit grimper non ? J'ai lu ailleurs (je ne sais plus où) que la carte pouvait demander jusqu'à 80 Mo. 

- si je ne m'abuse, le démontage maison du mini pour changer les barettes de mémoire fait sauter la garantie non ?


----------



## captainamo (12 Mars 2007)

Avec 1 Go de ram et meme 512Mo faire tourner open office et gimp sera du gateau. Après l'encodage devrait tourner aussi sans aucun pb avec 1Go mais 512Mo en faisant plusieurs choses à côté cela semble plus difficile. Ca va marcher, mais ca ramera un peu.
Sinon en effet, changer la ram soit meme ca fait sauter la garentie et autre chose, le mini intel est casse pied pour le changement de ram, faut enlever le bloc disque entre autre pour atteindre la ram. Donc vaut mieux le faire dans un centre agréé apple ou commander le mini directement avec 1 Go de ram


----------



## dupontrodo (12 Mars 2007)

Je confirme que le changement de RAM sur un Mac Mini Intel n'est pas simple.
J'ai changé moi-même la RAM sur le mien pour mettre 2Go (utilisation d'Aperture et GarageBand).
Par contre, les différences de prix ne sont pas énormes je trouve. J'ai mis 2Go de RAM pour 150 TTC chez MacWay, et selon moi, mettre 1Go ne coute pas tellement moins cher.


----------



## seblefou (12 Mars 2007)

Aujourd'hui, le cours chez MacWay est plutôt au niveau de 170-200 euros... ce qui est loin de l'option +80 euros d'apple... :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (13 Mars 2007)

1 go, 2 Go... Honnetement je ne vois pas de difference en utilisation mono tache, mais des que tu as Aperture avec autre chose, 2 Go c'est quand meme plus reactif. Mon conseil : dans la boite tu as 2x256 Mo, si tu payes pour 2x512 Mo et veux changer dans un an ou deux, il faudra bazarder les deux barrettes et racheter 2x1 Go. Avec le prix de la memoire qui baisse depuis janvier, c'est peut-etre le moment de faire changer la RAM dans un centre agree Apple.


----------



## dupontrodo (13 Mars 2007)

seblefou a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, le cours chez MacWay est plutôt au niveau de 170-200 euros... ce qui est loin de l'option +80 euros d'apple... :rateau:


l'option à 80 chez Apple c'est pour avoir 1Go (2x512Mo) moi j'ai eu 2Go(2x1Go) chez MacWay pour 150 (bon ok j'ai profité d'une promo du jour mais qui revient très souvent).
L'option chez Apple pour avoir 2Go(2x1Go) sur le Mac Mini est à 260 ...
CQFD !!


----------



## HmJ (14 Mars 2007)

Oui, mais on parle d'acheter de la RAM et de la faire installer directement, pour quelqu'un ne voulant pas faire sauter la garantie  A moins d'acheter tout d'un coup sur MacWay ?


----------



## dupontrodo (14 Mars 2007)

Ok pas de problèmes !!
Mais chez MacWay ils ne vendent pas de Mac et n'installent pas la RAM sur les Mac Mini et iMac.


----------



## macisgood (20 Mars 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Avec 1 Go de ram et meme 512Mo faire tourner open office et gimp sera du gateau. Après l'encodage devrait tourner aussi sans aucun pb avec 1Go mais 512Mo en faisant plusieurs choses à côté cela semble plus difficile. Ca va marcher, mais ca ramera un peu.
> Sinon en effet, changer la ram soit meme ca fait sauter la garentie et autre chose, le mini intel est casse pied pour le changement de ram, faut enlever le bloc disque entre autre pour atteindre la ram. Donc vaut mieux le faire dans un centre agréé apple ou commander le mini directement avec 1 Go de ram



  a propos de ram, est-ce que je peut enlever une barrette de 256mo et poser une de1go ce qui fera 1,256go ,
ou alors j'enlève les deux barrettes de 256mo et je pose une seule barrette de 1 go?
J'ai eu des avis différents et je voulais avoir le tien !

autre renseignement : depuis quelque jrs mon mac mini ne fais plus le fameux dooong au démarrage et j'ai pu lire sur un post que c'était embêtant parce que la machine ne vérifiait pas tout le système.
Comment faire pour retrouver ce dooong au démarrage?


----------



## captainamo (20 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, si tu veux mettre 1 Go de ram je t'invite à mettre deux barettes de 512 Mo identique. Ca permet d'activé une fonction lié au dual core et le transfert des données se fait plus vite ce qui n'est pas le cas en une seule barette ou en deux barettes différentes. Si tu peux n'hésite pas à mettre deux barettes de 1Go. Avec 2Go je n'ai jamais réussi à mettre à mal le mac mini et pourtant il tourne tout le temps. Avec 1Go tu ne devrais pas ressentir trop de ralentissement mais n'ayant pas cette configuration je laisse d'autres personnes poster leur avis. 

Pour le dong j'ai eu ce pb à une époque et il est revenu. J'avoue que je n'ai pas de solution au problème. Si jamais il n'y a pas d'autres problème du genre un redémarrage anormal en cours d'utilisation de la machine alors il ne doit pas y avoir de raison de se faire du soucis.


----------



## silos (21 Mars 2007)

1Go ou 2Go, je n'ai pas vu de grande diff&#233;rence.
1x Go ou 2x512 Mo pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier du Dual Chanel : gain de rapidit&#233; &#224; v&#233;rifier, je ne suis pas persuad&#233; que le gain soit perceptible dans une utilisation courante.

Je te conseillerai d'acheter 1 barette de 1Go et de la mettre &#224; la place d'une de 256 Mo = 1,2 Go &#231;a me parait suffisant.

Au pire tu pourras t'offrir une seconde barette de 1 Go dans quelques temps, en cas de besoin et en profitant d'une baisse des prix.


----------



## HmJ (21 Mars 2007)

Je confirme : de nombreux sites dont barefeats indiquent que sur des tests synthetiques la difference est a peine visible, et en pratique dans le vrai monde ou on bosse c'est indolore. Bref, autant eviter la grosse facture a moins d'avoir besoin de ce surplus de memoire (logiciels passant par Rosetta comme Photoshop, traitement du RAW...) : dans ces cas-la on s'evite des quarts d'heure de moulinage


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (21 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis posseseur depuis décembre 2006 d'un mini 1.83 Ghz dual core avec 1,24 Mo Ram.
Je l'ai relié à ma TV cathodique 16/9ème 100Hz via le cable DVI/SVHS acheté et à mon ampli 5.1 en fibre optique.
Je suis satisfait avec deux réserves :
1°) lorsque je démarre l'ordi, l'écran de la TV saute. Il faut que j'aille dans le tableau de bord moniteur et que je passe de millions de couleur à milliers pour régler le problème. Mais à chaque démarrage il faut faire cette manip. J'ai essayé de zapper la Pram, vérifié le cable, etc. je ne trouve pas.
2°) Ma télé me permet l'affichage 800x600 (le bureau n'est pas très net mais je m'en fiche car j'utilise plus la machine comme média center ou ma fille l'utilise pour les sim"s. Sur la télé ça marche bien). Le problème : lorsque j'ouvre Iphoto un message s'affiche m'indiquant que la résolution n'est pas adaptée à Iphoto. Je clique sur Ok et je peux voir mes photos.
Par contre ce qui est génant c'est qu'avec la télécommande de l'ordi si je choisi de voir des photos ça ne marche pas car le message de problème de compatibilité est affiché sur le bureau.
Quelqu'un a-t-il résolu ces deux petits problèmes qui me gênent quand même.
Merci.

En tout cas le mac mini est une bonne machine que l'on peut vraiment affecter à un Media Center.
Mêmes certains jeux comme les sims qui utilisent la 3D tournent sans problème.


----------



## macisgood (22 Mars 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Bonjour, si tu veux mettre 1 Go de ram je t'invite à mettre deux barettes de 512 Mo identique. Ca permet d'activé une fonction lié au dual core et le transfert des données se fait plus vite ce qui n'est pas le cas en une seule barette ou en deux barettes différentes. Si tu peux n'hésite pas à mettre deux barettes de 1Go. Avec 2Go je n'ai jamais réussi à mettre à mal le mac mini et pourtant il tourne tout le temps. Avec 1Go tu ne devrais pas ressentir trop de ralentissement mais n'ayant pas cette configuration je laisse d'autres personnes poster leur avis.
> 
> Pour le dong j'ai eu ce pb à une époque et il est revenu. J'avoue que je n'ai pas de solution au problème. Si jamais il n'y a pas d'autres problème du genre un redémarrage anormal en cours d'utilisation de la machine alors il ne doit pas y avoir de raison de se faire du soucis.



j'ai telechargé un appli du nom de onyx qui apparement restaure plus de trucs dans l'ordi et le dooong est revenu , je ne sais pas si c'est une cause à effet. mais voilà il est revenu!!.


----------



## MAUGHAM (23 Mars 2007)

... ou presque !
Je viens de recevoir le dernier Mini en date. 2 G0 de RAM, 160 en DD, ça dépote grave. En revanche, je le trouve un peu cher et déplore qu'il ignore désormais l'environnement Classic. Nous avons tous d'anciens dossiers à consulter, voire à mettre à jour. Ma technique : garder mon ancien Mac, mais j'aimerais quelque chose de plus simple. N'existe-til pas un bidouillage possible ? 
Autre question, comment passe-t-on du Qwerty en Azerty ?
Et bonjour à tous les mini-potes...
Maugham.


----------



## fpoil (26 Mars 2007)

MAUGHAM a dit:


> ... ou presque !
> ...d&#233;plore qu'il ignore d&#233;sormais l'environnement Classic. Nous avons tous d'anciens dossiers &#224; consulter, voire &#224; mettre &#224; jour. Ma technique : garder mon ancien Mac, mais j'aimerais quelque chose de plus simple.



tu peux essayer cela pour os9


----------



## fpoil (26 Mars 2007)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 1°) lorsque je démarre l'ordi, l'écran de la TV saute. Il faut que j'aille dans le tableau de bord moniteur et que je passe de millions de couleur à milliers pour régler le problème. Mais à chaque démarrage il faut faire cette manip. J'ai essayé de zapper la Pram, vérifié le cable, etc. je ne trouve pas.




tu peux essayer switchresX (bon c'est 15 euros mais peut être pratique et une version demo entièrement utilsable pendant 10 jours) pour fixer un profil d'écran qui se lancera au démarrage


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (27 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse. Enfin quelqu'un qui répond à mon problème.
Je vais tenter ça.


----------



## MAUGHAM (31 Mars 2007)

Merci  Fpoil (tu sais qu't'es pas beau ?), c'est bien le renseignement que je cherchais. 

Mais j'essaie aussi de remettre mon clavier en Azerty et je n'ai pas trouv&#233; l'option dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me. J'ai un clavier Bluetooth Logitech, quand je charge le disque, il n'a pas l'air de le reconna&#238;tre. Et le pire c'est qu'il fonctionne parfaitement sur mon ancien Mac mini (que je conserve pr&#233;cieusement, du coup). 

Pour les questions jeux y'a la MGZ

Bonsoir &#224; tous...


----------



## Sebcormo (11 Avril 2007)

envisageant d'en acheter un, je me posais la question : est-ce qu'on peut connecter 2 ecrans ?
Merci  
Cdlt
Seb

PS: d&#233;sol&#233; si ca a &#233;t&#233; deja demand&#233; et si la question vous parrait bete ...


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Avril 2007)

Sebcormo a dit:


> envisageant d'en acheter un, je me posais la question : est-ce qu'on peut connecter 2 ecrans ?
> Merci
> Cdlt
> Seb
> ...



:modo: Et c'est quoi le meilleur moyen de la savoir ? L'outil recherche :mouais:

La réponse


----------



## Johan59 (15 Avril 2007)

Sebcormo a dit:


> envisageant d'en acheter un, je me posais la question : est-ce qu'on peut connecter 2 ecrans ?
> Merci
> Cdlt
> Seb
> ...


malheureusement non ! à moins d'utiliser par exemple un boitier  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Matrox DualHead2Go ou équivalent... mais c'est assez cher !*

*[/FONT]


----------



## djakda (17 Avril 2007)

Je me posais une question , est ce qu'on peux par exemple enleve le disque dur interne pour libérer le port Sata et ainsi branché dessus un disque dur externe 7200 tour ds un boitier externe avec un port e-sata . Ca permet d'avoir un disque systeme plus rapide ( en théorie)

Comme les cable sata sont assez fin , il pourrait facilement passer via le security slot qu'il suffirait d'agrandir un tout petit peu avec un lime.

C'est une idée qui m'est venu comme ça , en découvrant que le disque dur était en sata et non en ATA , j'étais persuadé que le dd est un ATA


----------



## 1000k (19 Avril 2007)

Salut tout le monde, j'ai une petite question:
- je viens de passer à 2Go ce qui est très plaisant car je ne passe pas mon temps à fermer les apps dont je ne suis pas en train de me servir dans l'immédiat...
- Mais le DD interne de mon mac mini 1,83 bride toujours ma machine, je le trouve lent.

Je me demandais si j'achète un DD externe ( Ioméga design mac mini par exemple ) et que je boote dessus, est-ce que j'irai plus vite niveau démarrage de l'OS et chargement des programmes ?

J'ai essayé de faire une recherche sur le forum, mais pas grand chose...

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Mafsou (19 Avril 2007)

Aucun souci pour utiliser un dur 3,5', à partir du moment où l'alim est externe, ça roule! Après, le passage du cable SATA c'est de la bidouille ^^.


----------



## djakda (19 Avril 2007)

Mafsou a dit:


> Aucun souci pour utiliser un dur 3,5', à partir du moment où l'alim est externe, ça roule! Après, le passage du cable SATA c'est de la bidouille ^^.



Voila une bonne nouvelle , comme ça on aura un disque systeme de gde capacité performant , et puis un disque en firewire pour les backup ^^

Je vais attendre de faire un ptit tour au US , pour m'acheter le mac mini comme le dollar est bas en ce moment


----------



## 1000k (19 Avril 2007)

1000k a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, j'ai une petite question:
> - je viens de passer à 2Go ce qui est très plaisant car je ne passe pas mon temps à fermer les apps dont je ne suis pas en train de me servir dans l'immédiat...
> - Mais le DD interne de mon mac mini 1,83 bride toujours ma machine, je le trouve lent.
> 
> ...



 ...


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (26 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Après avoir relié mon mini 1,83 Ghz sur une TV cathodique 16/9ème en S-VHS j'envisage d'acheter un TV plat le Toshiba 32WLT68 (81 cm) 100 Hz.
Dois-je connecter le mini sur un connecteur HDMI ou sur le port VGA de la télé ?
Qu'est-ce qui est mieux ?
Merci pour vos réponses et expériences.


----------



## psgfan (26 Avril 2007)

je dirai VGA pour laisser libre tes ports HDMI
niveau qualité c'est a mon avis kif kif

++


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (26 Avril 2007)

Le Toshiba que j'envisage d'acheter à 3 HDMI. Je peux donc en dédier une au mac s'il le faut.
Tu penses donc qu'on peut rester en VGA ?


----------



## fredmac75 (26 Avril 2007)

1000k a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, j'ai une petite question:
> - je viens de passer &#224; 2Go ce qui est tr&#232;s plaisant car je ne passe pas mon temps &#224; fermer les apps dont je ne suis pas en train de me servir dans l'imm&#233;diat...
> - Mais le DD interne de mon mac mini 1,83 bride toujours ma machine, je le trouve lent.
> 
> ...




salut,
c'est vrai que ce mod&#232;le n'est pas une foudre de gu&#232;re mais tout de m&#234;me.
Pour la question des programmes, il serait int&#233;ressant de savoir s'ils font appel ou non &#224; Rosetta (la couche d'&#233;mulation diminue fortement les perfs). Ayant, dans le cadre de mon travail, utilis&#233; un mini G4 et un mini Intel, je peux t'assurer que le second est plus lent sur photoshop.

Etant webmestre, je ne vois pas en l'&#233;tat d'int&#233;r&#234;t significatif de passer au mini intel. Quand a utiliser une CS3, il n'est qu'a voir les recommandations Apple sur le matos 
Enfin, pour une utilisation en prod le choix d'un mac mini n'est peut &#234;tre pas des plus pertinents (je pense ici tout particulierement au choix du disque dur). Pour ma part je regrette ces achats, mais entre &#231;a et le Mac Pro, il y a un vide sid&#233;ral pour ceux qui ne veulent pas changer leurs &#233;crans. Je me demande si un PM G5 en occaz (si l'on met de cot&#233; le probl&#232;me du bruit) n'est pas la bonne alternative ?


----------



## 1000k (26 Avril 2007)

fredmac75 a dit:


> salut,
> c'est vrai que ce modèle n'est pas une foudre de guère mais tout de même.
> Pour la question des programmes, il serait intéressant de savoir s'ils font appel ou non à Rosetta (la couche d'émulation diminue fortement les perfs). Ayant, dans le cadre de mon travail, utilisé un mini G4 et un mini Intel, je peux t'assurer que le second est plus lent sur photoshop.
> 
> ...



Ben j'utilise quasiment que des apps UB, et on voit bien que c'est les accès disque qui ralentie la machine.
C'est pour ça que j'aimerai savoir si le fait de passer en FW DD externe, ça va faire un mieux par rapport au DD interne ?

Pour mon utilisation ( internet, mail, essentiellement ) je trouve le MacMini très bien !!!
Avoir un Core 2 Duo ce serait le pieds, mais vu le prix


----------



## 1000k (26 Avril 2007)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Après avoir relié mon mini 1,83 Ghz sur une TV cathodique 16/9ème en S-VHS j'envisage d'acheter un TV plat le Toshiba 32WLT68 (81 cm) 100 Hz.
> Dois-je connecter le mini sur un connecteur HDMI ou sur le port VGA de la télé ?
> Qu'est-ce qui est mieux ?
> Merci pour vos réponses et expériences.



Je te conseille vivement le HDMI, car certains écrans ne monte pas plus haut que 1024*768 en VGA ce qui est bien dommage...


----------



## raou (1 Mai 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Comme me l'a conseillé un modérateur dans la section switch pour enseignant, j'ouvre un post dédié au dernier né d'apple.
> 
> J'ai recu hier mon mac mini intel core duo (trop long à dire lol) et donc si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas. (Attention cependant je ne suis pas ingénieur informaticien et j'utlise l'ordi comme média center et comme mac de bureau avec ilife, iworks, etc...)
> 
> ...



 Je suis en possession d'un mac mini première generation acheté en 2005 dont je suis globalement satisfait pour l'usage que j'en fait. J'ai cependant connu de grosse difficulté pour utiliser iDVD (ça rame), j'ai abandonné depuis, mais le magasin qui m'avait vendu le imac m'avait suggéré de monter à 1Go de RAM.
J'aimerais faire cette opération pour utiliser imovie et iDVD dans de bonnes conditions.
Est ce difficile à réaliser ?
Est ce que cela nécessite une reconfiguration ? (facile ou niveau expert?)


----------



## captainamo (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, utliser iMovie et iDVD ne pose aucun problème sur un mac mini mais ce sont des applications très gourmandes en mémoire vive. Je te conseil même d'aller jusqu'à 2Go de Ram, tu verras tu ne reconnaîtra plus ta machine et tu pourras te permettre de nouvelles utilisations de cette dernière.

Pour le changement de ram, si tu ne t'y connais pas évite de le faire toi même car le mini est une machine un peu particulière pour son ouverture puisqu'il faut utiliser une "pelle de menuisier" si je ne me trompe pas. Amène le à un centre agréé apple dont les techniciens ont été formé pour ce genre de manipulation. 

Si tu as d'autres questions surtout n'hésite pas.


----------



## aunisien (3 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, mais on parle d'acheter de la RAM et de la faire installer directement, pour quelqu'un ne voulant pas faire sauter la garantie  A moins d'acheter tout d'un coup sur MacWay ?



J'ai acheté un Mac mini sur le refurb avec 512 de RAM et je souhaiterais le booster un peu mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire cela ne semble pas si simple.
Ne voulant pas faire de gaffe combien cela coute de le faire dans un centre agréé (d'ailleurs où les peut-on les trouver ) ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2007)

lepilote a dit:


> J'ai acheté un Mac mini sur le refurb avec 512 de RAM et je souhaiterais le booster un peu mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire cela ne semble pas si simple.
> Ne voulant pas faire de gaffe combien cela coute de le faire dans un centre agréé (d'ailleurs où les peut-on les trouver ) ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Salut. Aucune idee, d'autant que je ne connais pas les pratiques en France. Conseil : va dans une Fnac, ils te feront la vente + la mise a jour.


----------



## Camel (4 Mai 2007)

lepilote a dit:


> J'ai acheté un Mac mini sur le refurb avec 512 de RAM et je souhaiterais le booster un peu mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire cela ne semble pas si simple.
> Ne voulant pas faire de gaffe combien cela coute de le faire dans un centre agréé (d'ailleurs où les peut-on les trouver ) ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Salut,

Il se trouve que j'avais posé la question chez un revendeur agréé apple il y a de cela 1 mois. Eux m'ont répondu qu'ils factureraient la pose 15 euros si je venais moi-même avec la RAM.

Pour trouver les centres agréés, Apple propose une page de recherche par ville ICI.


----------



## aunisien (5 Mai 2007)

Merci pour l'info je viens d'envoyer un mail au revendeur le plus proche de chez moi, j'attend leur réponse.


----------



## aunisien (9 Mai 2007)

lepilote a dit:


> Merci pour l'info je viens d'envoyer un mail au revendeur le plus proche de chez moi, j'attend leur réponse.



Voilà la réponse que j'ai obtenu de la part du                      




"Bonjour

Nous avons arrêté la distribution de la marque Apple.

Cordialement"

Il faudrait qu'Apple remette sa liste à jour.


----------



## zedtvl (11 Mai 2007)

Je l'ai fait hier (c'est la premiere fois que j'ouvre un Mac Mini), c'est plus facile qu'on le croit, un conseil aie des cruciformes a tete magnetisee, enfonce bien les barettes et surtout assure toi qu'elles sont reconnues avant de remettre la coque.
C'est la:
http://www.methodshop.net/tech/articles/macmini-ram/index.shtml
et encore mieux la:
http://media.macsales.com/videos/mini/intel/highres.html
Bonne chance.....


----------



## 1000k (11 Mai 2007)

Ca se fait tranquillement le changement de barrette 
Le plus compliqué étant l'ouvertur du MacMini...
Après c'est tout simple !


----------



## aunisien (11 Mai 2007)

zedtvl a dit:


> Je l'ai fait hier (c'est la premiere fois que j'ouvre un Mac Mini), c'est plus facile qu'on le croit, un conseil aie des cruciformes a tete magnetisee, enfonce bien les barettes et surtout assure toi qu'elles sont reconnues avant de remettre la coque.
> C'est la:
> http://www.methodshop.net/tech/articles/macmini-ram/index.shtml
> et encore mieux la:
> ...



conseilles tu une marque particulière pour l'upgrade ?


----------



## 1000k (11 Mai 2007)

J'ai acheté ma mémoire chez Macway quand elle était en promo ( promo d'un jour ).
Ca va nickel, c'est super. Je peux enfin utiliser de manière correcte Parallels


----------



## aunisien (11 Mai 2007)

Je vais faire un tour sur leur stie pour passer à 1 ou 2 Go !


----------



## 1000k (12 Mai 2007)

Je te conseille de passer tout de suite à 2Go


----------

